# Mise à jours Firmware SSD OCZ Vertex 2



## Genuis (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir à tous.

Je viens poster ici, parce que ayant vue beaucoup de poste sur internet au sujet des mises à jours des SSD OCZ Vertex 2, je pense que mon retour sur la mise à jours que j'ai fais dans le miens peut être utile à certains. Autant vous le dire de suite, j'ai mis 2 jours à réussir.

En effet, le logiciel de mise à jours est uniquement compatible Windows, donc si comme moi, vous n'avez pas de bootcamp, il ne vous reste plus que la solution du PC d'un copain ou votre PC perso.

Dans le guide d'installation, il vous dit qu'il faut mettre votre contrôleur SATA en mode AHCI pour faire la mise à jours. Chose faites, j'ai commencer à rencontrer le premier soucis :

-Il faut impérativement lancer l'update tools en mode administrateur, sinon sa ne marchera pas, pour se faire, vous faites un double clic sur le .exe de l'update tools et vous cliquez sur "Lancer en administrateur".

en mode non AHCI, le logiciel n'a pas trouvé pas le disque SSD... Pourtant le SSD est bien reconnus dans Windows 7 et dans le Bios. Du coup pas le choix, je lance en mode AHCI


En mode AHCI mon disque dur plateau présent dans mon PC depuis longtemps faisait totalement planter le démarrage de l'ordinateur, surement trop vieux ou pas compatible (ou un bug...) Du coup j'ai juste branché juste le SSD et le Lecteur, et la magie, sa démarre, n'ayant pas de Windows sur mon SSD (max os dessus) il a pas était bien loin, mais déjà il a dépassé le Bios.

Je décide donc d'aller chez un copain, chez lui pas de soucis, l'ordinateur se lance en AHCI, et Windows démarre tranquillement (pensez à regardez le guide il y a une manipulation à faire pour démarrer Windows en AHCI c'est super simple).

Bref, me voila avec un disque SSD en AHCI bien reconnus pas de soucis, sauf que à ma grande surprise, le logiciel OCZ ne detect toujours pas mon SSD... Du coup j'ai l'idée de partition l'espace libre pour faire une partition NTFS, sans aucun résultat... Je test sur le PC de mon copain en non-AHCI pareil.

J'ai donc essayé beaucoup de chose, et dans tout les cas de figure, je me retrouve avec un "Drive not found"

Il me reste une solution, Installer Windows 7 dessus et faire la mise à jours directement sur le windows installé dessus, alors moi j'ai REUSSI comme sa, j'ai opter pour sauvegarder mon SSD sur un autre disque de l'écraser et d'installer un Windows 7 dessus, j'ai fais la mise à jours, et j'ai réinstallé Mac OS X puis j'ai remis le Backup et basta.

Par contre, une chose à tester, c'est faire un partition BootCamp, installer votre Windows dessus sans l'activé vous l'installer à l'arrache, vous faites pas de mise à jours rien, vous le mettez même pas sur internet se qui va permettre de pas flinger votre autre installation Windows sur le DD traditionnel. Vous mettez l'update tools sur une clef USB etc...

J'ai pas testé avec Bootcamp mais sa peux marcher, moi j'ai pris la solution radical, j'ai écrasé, fait une partition unique NTFS, installé Windows et fais la mise à jours. J'ai essayé toutes les autres possibilité (sauf le Bootcamp) et rien n'a marché.

Voila, je dit pas que y'a que comme sa que sa marche, mais si comme moi vous arrivez pas à mettre à jours votre Firmware, essayé celle la, si sa vous embête de réinstaller Mac OSX, attendez Mac OS X Lion, vous ferez une nouvelle installation toute propre quand il sortira.

Voila, j'espère que sa aidera certains, j'ai vue beaucoup de chose sur internet, beaucoup de "solution miracle, aucune à marcher chez moi et j'ai donc perdu beaucoup de temps à tout tester." si se tuto peut vous aidez à en gagner.


PS: Pour l'instant je note aucun bug avec la version 1.24 que je viens de mettre à jours. Le disque dur marche toujours aussi bien. J'ai pas encore testé en profondeur voir les améliorations (si il y en a au niveau performance, une chose est sur cette mise à jours corrige 2 bug un avec le SMART l'autre sur des erreur d'écriture qui se produise rarement)

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésiter pas, c'est encore frai dans ma tête


----------



## Genuis (15 Janvier 2011)

Je me suis rendu compte hier, que le chipset SATA présent dans le Mac est réglé lui en AHCI. (pour verifier, vous allez dans : a propos de se mac -> plus d'info -> ATA Série) et vous constaterez une ligne ->   "Description :    AHCI Version 1.20 Supported" à partir de la, je pense que la solution BootCamp marchera à coup sur.


----------



## canaillou2k5 (25 Janvier 2011)

Saut. Merci pour ton message.

Je vient de faire l'acquisition de ce disque.

Et j'ai des problème après 3 jours: j'ai réinstaller Snow Leopard Dimanche.

Ce matin je réveille mon ordi, je tape le mot de passe et il est rester bloquer là dessus après la validation.

Cet après midi, mes programmes ce sont mit à planter les un après les autres, impossible de les fermer, puis le doc se bloque, puis le finder et enfin tout le système, obliger de couper à la brute.

Ca la fait deux fois.

J'ai regarder mon firmware car j'ai une partition bootcamp et je suis à la v1.25

Ce qui est très bizarre car le constructeur ne la propose même pas sur son site.

J'ai envie de tenter de mettre la 1.24, qu'en pense tu ?

Merci.


----------



## bobywankenoby (26 Janvier 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.
> 
> Je viens poster ici, parce que ayant vue beaucoup de poste sur internet au sujet des mises à jours des SSD OCZ Vertex 2, je pense que mon retour sur la mise à jours que j'ai fais dans le miens peut être utile à certains. Autant vous le dire de suite, j'ai mis 2 jours à réussir.
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour,
Merci pour l'info!
Si tu as installé windows avec le SATA réglé sur autre chose que AHCI (IDE, AUTO etc...), puis que tu redémarre ton ordinateur (après installation réussie etc...) et que tu choisi AHCI dans le bios, alors là oui l'ordinateur va planter au démarrage.
slts


----------



## pepes003 (26 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

Pourrais-tu stp faire un XBench avec ton Vertex 2 ?
Je n'ai pas mis à jour mon FW et j'obtiens ça :


----------



## Genuis (26 Janvier 2011)

> Saut. Merci pour ton message.
> 
> Je vient de faire l'acquisition de ce disque.
> 
> ...



Alors concernant, si tu dispose de la version 1.25, c'est "normal" beaucoup de monde se retrouve dans le même cas de figure que toi... Il semblerait que OCZ instal la version 1.25 sur les production actuel (je sais pas si tu me suis, je suis pas très clair... grosso modo, Tout les OCZ Vertex 2 qui sont fabriquer en se moment sont avec la version 1.25)

Maintenant, la raison qui est évoqué sur le fais que OCZ ne propose pas encore la mise à jours au téléchargement c'est qu'il test la version 1.25 sur les OCZ sortis d'usine en se moment pour ensuite faire passer en version 1.25 tout les disques qui ont été édité avant. Pour être franc avec toi, j'ai toujours du mal avec les "on dit" donc j'ai aucune explication à te donner sur le fais qu'il ne la propose pas sur leurs site pour les Vertex 2 un peut plus vieux... Mais tu n'a pas à te faire trop d'inquiétude, tu n'ai pas le seul dans se cas.

Autre chose rapidement, tu peux aussi voir la version de ton Firmware sur Mac OSX (-> à propos de se mac -> plus d'infos -> ATA Série -> OCZ-VERTEX2 -> Révision)

Concernant ton problème, la j'ai pas beaucoup de solution pour toi, par contre, tu peux tester quelques trucs, comme pour la mise à jours que j'ai faites, procède par élimination :

-Quels Format à tu utilisé pour le formatage ? (J'ai formaté le disque en HFS+ journalisé de mon coter)
`
-Quel mac utilise tu ?

-A tu les même plantage sur ta session BootCamp ?

-A tu testé sans le Bootcamp ?

-Qu'a tu fais il y à 3 jours, dates à laquel tes soucis ont commencé ?

-Que dit l'état SMART de ton DD ?

-Que se passe t'il quand tu fais vérifier le disque dans l'utilitaire de disque ?

- A tu un PC pour tester le disque dur en dehors de ton mac ?

- A tu fais un nouvelle installation de Mac OSX quand tu à installé le SSD ?

- Combien de temps à tu utilisé l'ordinateur (avec le SSD) avant qu'il commence déconner ?

Bref, dit moi ce qu'il en est de tout sa, je pourrais te dire, comment moi j'ai procéder par rapport à toi, et voir si ont à fais des choses différentes qui pourrais faire que tu a des soucis et pas moi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------




> Bonjour,
> Merci pour l'info!
> Si tu as installé windows avec le SATA réglé sur autre chose que AHCI  (IDE, AUTO etc...), puis que tu redémarre ton ordinateur (après  installation réussie etc...) et que tu choisi AHCI dans le bios, alors  là oui l'ordinateur va planter au démarrage.
> slts



Exact, voila pourquoi avant de passer ton BIOS en AHCI, tu dois faire la procédure que OCZ t'explique dans le "guilde d'installation des MAJ" (il est disponible dans la section des MAJ du Vertex 2 sur le site OCZ), tu à une manipulation très simple à faire dans le registre Windows, qui t'empêche d'avoir un plantage au démarrage en mode AHCI. Bien sur, pour ceux qui ont installé Windows en mode AHCI  directement, la manipulation n'est pas à faire. (Par exemple, les Mac, sont en mode AHCI par default, donc votre session BootCamp est en AHCI, vous n'aurez donc pas à faire des modifications particulière)


----------



## canaillou2k5 (26 Janvier 2011)

-Quel mac utilise tu ?

MBP 17" unibody

-A tu les même plantage sur ta session BootCamp ?

J'ai déjà du redémarrer mon windows tellement qu'il est devenu lent, mais j'ai l'impression que ça le fait uniquement après la sortie de veille.

-A tu testé sans le Bootcamp ?

non, j'ai installer windows avant les premiers problèmes.

-Qu'a tu fais il y à 3 jours, dates à laquel tes soucis ont commencé ?

J'ai l'impression que c'est TunnelBlik qui fait tout planté en fait, depuis que je ne l'ai pas relancer, plus de problèmes....

-Que dit l'état SMART de ton DD ?

ok

-Que se passe t'il quand tu fais vérifier le disque dans l'utilitaire de disque ?

ok

- A tu un PC pour tester le disque dur en dehors de ton mac ?

oui mais j'ai la fleme^^

- A tu fais un nouvelle installation de Mac OSX quand tu à installé le SSD ?

oui 

- Combien de temps à tu utilisé l'ordinateur (avec le SSD) avant qu'il commence déconner ?

bah 3 jours.....

Depuis le deuxième plantage hier aprèm j'ai plus eut de problèmes, je pense que c'est vraiment TunnelBLik je vais le relancer et voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## Lucieaus (26 Janvier 2011)

Pourquoi ne pas le passer en version 1.28 (le dernier firmware sorti). Il fonctionne très bien chez moi.


----------



## Genuis (26 Janvier 2011)

> Depuis le deuxième plantage hier aprèm j'ai plus eut de problèmes, je  pense que c'est vraiment TunnelBLik je vais le relancer et voir ce que  ça donne.



Ok, tiens nous au courant, l'histoire de savoir si c'est bien ton logiciel qui à foutus la zone  ou si tu est toujours en galère...

Fais aussi un Xbench, voir si tu arrive aux même performance que pepes003, de mon coter, j'arrive à quelque chose prêt à la même chose que lui, sinon je te souhaite de bien en profiter c'est vraiment du bonheur le SSD 



> Pourquoi ne pas le passer en version 1.28 (le dernier firmware sorti). Il fonctionne très bien chez moi.



Bha, enfaites, tu viens de m'apprendre qu'ils ont sortis la 1.28... J'ai regardé il y a quelques jours elles n'étaient pas en ligne, ils ont du la mettre très récemment  Merci de l'info, de mon coter, je vais attendre un peut avant de mettre à jours, elle ne corrige en plus aucuns défaut donc je vais attendre la prochaine


----------



## sakoï£¿co (6 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,

j'ai un vertex 2 sur MBP 13" depuis 4 jrs et j'hésite à le renvoyer pour défaut de fabrication, je m'explique : depuis le switch j'arrête pas d'avoir des beachball (rou multicolor) aléatoirement variant entre 10 et 15 min mais c'est pas bloqué, sa RAM pcq ttes les actions faites pdt ce laps de tps st reproduites en accélérer. sa me gave limite je gagne pê en ouverture d'application et au démarrage mais au cumul j'en perds plus à cause de ces beachball. ils se manifestent le plus souvent qd j'use mon navigateur (firefox).
pr info j'ai restauré via timemachine (user(juste les paramètres et réglage) + appli)  le reste transférer sur un autre DD interne (via optical bay).

J'ai utilisé 'utilitaire disque' : qui me répare les autorisations mais apparaments certaines ne peuvent pas (j'ai lancer plusieurs fois la procédure de réparation)
Ensuite j'ai fait un diagnostique (2 fois) via le logiciel TECHTOOL PRO, je vous invite à jeter un oeil au screenshot ..

avez vous des conseils à m'en partager? je suis sous le firmware 1.27 du SSD
Quelles sont les méthodes pour réparer le SMART?
A oui, pourtant onyx me dit que le SMART du vertex est ok, tout comme le MAC le dit aussi :   État S.M.A.R.T. :    Vérifié
J'ai aussi un clone sur le DD interne de mon MBP où j'ai lancer techtool pro cepdt le diagnostique était différent dans le sens ou tout étaient vert (bon état) pr le SSD

merci d'avance pr votre aide


----------



## Lucieaus (6 Février 2011)

Essaie avec une installation propre, avec un formatage en règle. TimeMachine et Carbon Copy Cloner c'est bien mais bon ...


----------



## julianoz (13 Février 2011)

bonjour à tous je viens d'installer un ssd vertex 2 160giga sur mon macbookpro et j'ai 

constater à 2 reprise qu'après une mise en veille d'environ 2h que tout mon système était 

bloquer avec la roue coloré  et était obliger d'éteindre l'ordit à l'arrache que dois je faire 

exactement svp 

ma version est 1.27  je précise que j'ai utiliser carbon copy cloner pour récupérer les 

données de mon ancien disque dur


----------



## Genuis (16 Février 2011)

Je vous direz bien de passer en version 1.28 et de tester avec une installation propre sans utiliser de TimeMachine ou copy cloner.

J'ai moi même eu de soucis avec la sortie de mise en veille de mon Macbook, quand j'ai mis à jours mon SSD j'ai tout réinstaller et le soucis avait disparus, la réinstallation ou la mise à jours du SSD, je ne sais pas ce qui à corriger le soucis, mais je ne l'ai plus...

Donc un conseil, faites la mise à jours de votre SSD en 1.28, vous réinstaller un copie propre de Snow Léopard sans rien transférer dessus, et vous avisez avec les résultats.




> avez vous des conseils à m'en partager? je suis sous le firmware 1.27 du SSD
> Quelles sont les méthodes pour réparer le SMART?
> A oui, pourtant onyx me dit que le SMART du vertex est ok, tout comme le MAC le dit aussi :   État S.M.A.R.T. :    Vérifié
> J'ai aussi un clone sur le DD interne de mon MBP où j'ai lancer techtool  pro cepdt le diagnostique était différent dans le sens ou tout étaient  vert (bon état) pr le SSD


Le S.M.A.R.T ne se répare pas, c'est juste quelque chose qui te sert à vérifier l'état du disque pour prévenir d'une éventuel panne ou d'un dysfonctionnement. 

Par contre je comprends pas trop l'histoire de ton clone de DD interne qui à fais afficher tout en bon état pour ton SSD, c'est pas clair. Une chose est sur je me méfie de se genre de logiciel, était bien conçus pour les SSD ? étend donné que la mécanique est différents... Bref, fais la mise à jours, test avec un OS propre et reviens nous faire un topo.

EDIT : Pour les autorisations, certaines ne peuvent en effet pas se réparer, (DAgent...) rien d'inquietant, le principal étant que tu est le message " Réparation Terminé" à la fin. voila la fiche Apple à se sujet. (OSX 10.6 étant concerné) 
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1448?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## 406 (17 Février 2011)

il faut déjà réussi à passer en 1.28 ce qui n'est pas gagner
et sinon : http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/OCZ-Vertex-25nm-42579/


----------



## Genuis (17 Février 2011)

Il est intéressant ton article. Par contre, je vois pas trop à quoi il pourrait nous servir dans les cas du dessus...

Par contre, si je comprends bien la chose, OCZ à procédé à un changement de gravure passant de 34nm (32bit) à 25nm (64bit), pour se rendre compte que les 25nm en 64bit étaient moins performant que les anciens, avec une durée de vie plus courte.

Donc pour palier aux soucis, ils ont fabriqué du 25nm en 32bit. Malheureusement, certains acheteurs se sont retrouvé avec les fameux disques 25nm 64bit moins performant.

Et pour finir, ils n'ont aucuns moyens de savoir du quel des 3 modèles différents vous disposez. Il y a juste 90% de chance que vous ayez le "mauvais modèle" si il vous à été livré avec le firmware 1.28. Donc au final, moins le firmware est élever quand vous le recevez, plus vous avez de chance d'avoir un ancien modèle donc un modèle performant. Par contre, si votre SDD à été livré avec le firmware 1.27, ils n'ont aucun moyen de savoir ou vous vous situez... Cependant, ils disent qu'ils vont sortir un logiciel pour le savoir. 

Voila le texte en question :



> 1... WE have a software tool coming that will allow you to tell if the  drive has 32Gbit IC or 64Gbit IC's...this is coming next week. You have  to install the drives you buy and run the tool on them. Me&er, Praz.  Ryder and myself have no way of telling you what drive you got if your  drive arrived with 1.27FW. If you got a drive with 1.28 im 90% sure its  25nm 64Gbit.



Et voila la source, d'ailleurs 406, si tu peux me confirmer, que j'ai bien compris ce qu'ils disent, mon anglais et plutôt très mauvais. 

Ma dernière question et je doute que tu puisse me répondre, mon SSD est arrivé avec un Firmware 1.13, donc j'imagine que je suis incapable de savoir, lequel j'ai.Je suis obligé d'attendre le logiciel, et quand est t'il des utilisateurs mac avec le logiciel ?


----------



## 406 (17 Février 2011)

En fait, je me demandais juste si le fait que ce soit la valse des composants, ne rendrait pasincompatible ce firmware selon la version de ssd que l'on a.
Les pcistes ont les mêmes soucis et un ami n'a pas réussi à installé cette 1.28 de son pc sur mon ssd formaté pc.


----------



## Genuis (17 Février 2011)

Pour répondre à ta questions :

1) La mise à jour 1.28 est impossible à installer sur un SSD qui contient le système d'exploitation. Donc si tu à installé Windows ou OSX+BOOTCAMP sur ton SSD, pas possible de faire la MAJ, OCZ dit bien que c'est temporaire cette impossibilité d'installer les mise à jours sur les SSD contenant le système.

2) Ne te prend pas la tête avec la mise à jours 1.28, elle ne corrige aucun soucis particulier. Elle ajoute juste le support de TOUT les SSD 25nm. Une sois disant mise à jours des capacités qui ne touche pas au code.

Bref, si tu veux plus d'infos -> http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...nline-no-fixes-25nm-Nand-added&highlight=25nm

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------

Par contre, si vous n'avez jamais fais de mise à jours toi et ton amis et que vous n'avez pas d'OS installé sur le SSD, sachez qu'il faut certaines conditions pour que sa marche :

-Vérifier que le PC de ton amis n'utilise pas le drivers Intel RTL 10 
-Tu dois avoir activé le mode AHCI dans ton bios.
-Exécuter le "OCZ Update Tools" en mode administrateur.

Déjà, est ce que le logiciel d'update de OCZ détecte ton SSD ou tu n'a rien qui s'affiche dedans ?


----------



## 406 (17 Février 2011)

rien ne s'affiche et il était en superuser


----------



## Genuis (17 Février 2011)

Quand tu dit en "superuser" tu entend par la qu'il est sur son compte principal ? Parce que quand je dit lancer l'application en admin, j'entend par la : deuxième bouton de la souris sur l'icône -> exécuter en tant que administrateur.  Essaye comme sa, sinon tu fais un BOOTCAMP avec un CD de Windows d'un pote, tu met pas sur internet le windows pour éviter l'activation automatique de Windows tu installe le soft OCZ tu exécute en admin tu fais la MAJ et tu vire ton BOOTCAMP. Bien sur tu ne peux pas le faire actuellement a cause du soucis de l'update tools cite au dessus


----------



## Genuis (24 Février 2011)

La mise à jours 1.29 est sortie, elle corrige un "rare soucis de remise à zéro des donnés de l'utilisateur".

Voila le fichier PDF sur la mise à jours :
http://www.ocztechnology.com/files/ssd_tools/OCZ_SSD_v129_Firmware_Release_Notes.pdf


----------



## 406 (24 Février 2011)

pffff quelle bande de naze. si tu lis "supported os", ils te disent windows xp.
si tu lis le guide, ils te disent : Updating your firmware with the Toolbox is not supported under Windows XP 
par contre, il semble visible cette fois ci. je vais le ramener à mon pote et son pc en seven.


----------



## stephlegab (28 Février 2011)

Salut à tous ! 
J'ai un vertex 2   120 gigas, avec un firmware 1.22

Pensez vous qu'il m'est nécessaire de faire une mise à jour au 1.29 ?
Ne vaut il mieux pas attendre qu'il sorte un soft qui permette de mettre à jour sur l'os en cours d'utilisation ?

Merci


----------



## 406 (28 Février 2011)

J'ai peine à croire qu'il le sorte un jour


----------



## stephlegab (28 Février 2011)

ok, tu penses qu' il est nécessaire de la faire cette mise à jour ?

Je viens de tenter de la faire à partir de bootcamp, en mode admin et le soft d' OCZ me met: 

Not suported on primary disk... 

T'as une idée ?


----------



## 406 (28 Février 2011)

Pour le faire, faut être sur seven et perso, je vide et reformate le SSD en pc avant.
Aucune idée des évolutions depuis la 1.22.


----------



## Genuis (5 Mars 2011)

Comme dit 406, il est difficile de te dire exactement ceux que la version 1.22 corrige par rapport aux autres. Par contre, je sais que quand j'ai fais la 1.24, il y avait pas mal de correction notamement avec le SMART. 

Bref, tu peux faire la mise à jours, ne sachant pas les bugs qu'il y a entre la 1.24->1.29.

EDIT : Correction tu peux voir les amélioration : http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...-release-notes-for-SandForce-Firmware-updates


Par contre, pour ceux qui ont fais la 1.28, sa n'est pas la peine de faire la mise à jours 1.29, elle ne concerne que les SSD gravé en 25nm.

Quand a savoir si OCZ va un jour sortir un Utilitaire pour faire la MAJ depuis son mac, je suis confiant sur les forum de OCZ sa parle pas mal de ce genre de soucis


----------



## pepes003 (7 Mars 2011)

Je reviens faire un tour ici pour parler perf' du SSD Vertex 2.

Je viens d'ajouter un RAID 0 de HDD Samsung SpinPoint F3 1To (un des meilleurs, voir LE meilleur HDD 7200tr 1To du marché), et voici la comparaison de perf' entre ce RAID  0 et le SSD OCZ Vertex 2 60Go :

*1) Perf' du SSD :
*






*2) Perf' du RAID 0 de HDD :
*





Perso, je suis déçu de ce SSD...
Avez-vous ce même genre de résultat sous XBench ?


----------



## pepes003 (7 Mars 2011)

Je reviens faire un tour ici pour parler perf' du SSD Vertex 2.

Je viens d'ajouter un RAID 0 de HDD Samsung SpinPoint F3 1To (un des meilleurs, voir LE meilleur HDD 7200tr 1To du marché), et voici la comparaison de perf' entre ce RAID  0 et le SSD OCZ Vertex 2 60Go :

*1) Perf' du SSD :
*





*2) Perf' du RAID 0 de HDD :
*





Perso, je suis déçu de ce SSD...
Avez-vous ce même genre de résultat sous XBench ?


*EDIT :*

En faite, je viens de faire un test avec mon MBP 13" 2010 équipé d'un SSD Intel Postville 80Go (Firwmare à jour), j'obtiens un score bien moisi :


----------



## Genuis (10 Mars 2011)

Une chose est sur, tu n'obtiendra pas les même valeur sur un MacPro et un Macbook Pro. Les carte mère étant conçus pour une utilisation différentes.

J'ai même entendu dire que certains ordinateurs portable "bridé" les performance des ports SATA par soucis d'économie d'énergie. Étant donnée les performances obtenu par les Macbook en terme de durée d'utilisation, sa ne m'étonnerais pas trop que sa soit le cas sur les Macbook...

Maintenant, je ne peux pas réellement te dire si c'est le cas ou pas. Une chose est sur ton RAID à l'air d'envoyer pas mal  Sauf en écriture aléatoire ou la le SSD est plus performant. 

Sinon j'obtiens de bien meilleurs performance avec mon SSD Vertex 2 sur mon Macbook Unibody 2008 que ton SSD Intel dans ton Macbook Pro. Donc effectivement ton Intel SSD est plutôt à la ramasse en terme de performance.


----------



## pepes003 (10 Mars 2011)

Genuis pourrais-tu à l'occas' faire un ch'tit xBench seulement sur la partie Disk stp ?

Ce bench' est gratos et ne pèse quasiment rien.


PS : je suis pas sur un vrai MAC PRO, mais sur un Hackintosh
_(par contre, le MBP 13" 2010 est bien de chez Apple ^^)_


----------



## Genuis (10 Mars 2011)

Voila, à savoir qu'il y a certaines valeurs qui varient beaucoup si je fais 3 test à la suite... Mais globalement, les valeurs reste les mêmes. (c'est surtout les valeurs en 4K block  qui bouge beaucoup)

J'ai mis la photo en pièce jointe


----------



## Genuis (10 Mars 2011)

La ou c'est dommage, c'est que Apple n'active pas le TRIM pour les SDD qui ne sont pas de sa marque,  du coup les performances du SSD se dégrade au fur et à mesure de l'utilisation...


----------



## pepes003 (10 Mars 2011)

Parfait merci !
Globalement nos résultats sont similaires, ça me rassure.


----------



## Genuis (10 Mars 2011)

Oui, malheureusement si nous voulons avoir de meilleurs performance il n'y a pas grand chose à faire en dehors d'attendre que Apple accepte d'activer le TRIM pour les SSD autres que ceux qu'ils fournissent...

Sans sa, pas la peine d'espérer avoir de meilleur performance.


----------



## pepes003 (11 Mars 2011)

Après plus d'un an de loyaux services (sans trim), je vais re-booster mon Postville... Pi tant qu'à faire, aussi mon Vertex 30Go et mon Vertex 2 60Go.

_Ce week si j'ai un peu de temps, je ferais un HDDerase de tout ce petit monde + mise à jour des FW._

Je repasserai ensuite donner un feed sur d'éventuelles meilleures perf'


----------



## Genuis (11 Mars 2011)

Yes, par contre, je sais pas comment faire pour effacer les données de la mémoire, je m'explique, quand on fais un formatage, il n'efface rien. Il supprime juste les quelques fichier d'accés aux données. Par contre les données "gravé" sur les plateaux ne disparaisse pas, elles sont juste remplacer par les nouvelles aux fur et a mesure.

Dans le cas des SSD sans l'option TRIM quand est t'il ? Un formatage basique ne doit pas supprimer les données présente sur le disques, elle doit juste supprimer les fichiers d'accès... Donc autrement dit, aucun changement par rapport à maintenant cad : il efface les données avant de recopier dessus, alors que l'option TRIM efface les donnés directement quand vous ne les utilisaient pas ce qui évite de devoir les effacer avant d'écrire à nouveau dessus( est donc augmente la rapidité en écriture).

Alors es qu'un formatage zéro efface aussi bien les fichiers d'accès que les données ? 

Bref, je sais pas si j'ai été clair Pepes, mais j'ai bien peur que même en reformatant tout tes disques tu ne gagne aucun gains de performance, puisqu'un formatage "basique" n'efface pas les donnés "physiquement" sur le disque mais écrase juste les fichiers qui permettent dit accéder

Surtout si vous comprenez pas trop mon raisonnement n'hésitez pas à me le dire, c'est pas toujours facile d'expliquer sa pensé d'une façon clair


----------



## pepes003 (12 Mars 2011)

C'est pas tout-à-fait ça.

Pour "effacer" ou plutôt remettre le SSD en état "sortie d'usine", il suffit :

- pour un Postville / Vertex 2, Agility 2, etc... : d'utiliser HDDErase (3.3 pour Postville et 4.0 pour les OCZ)
- pour un Vertex 1, Agility 1, etc... : d'utiliser Sanitary Erase (Windows seulement)


Si tu veux des infos détaillées, dis moi l'ami


----------



## fau6il (13 Mars 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Oui, malheureusement si nous voulons avoir de meilleurs performance il n'y a pas grand chose à faire en dehors d'attendre que Apple accepte d'activer le TRIM pour les SSD autres que ceux qu'ils fournissent...
> 
> Sans sa, pas la peine d'espérer avoir de meilleur performance.



_"Rien n'est parfait" 
Tout ceci, malgré les qualités intrinsèques qu'on lui attribue, ne m'incite pas à acquérir un SSD.   :mouais:
En attendant beaucoup mieux, un "Vélociraptor", me convient parfaitement: silence et rapidité.  _


----------



## pepes003 (13 Mars 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _"Vélociraptor", me convient parfaitement: *silence *et rapidité.  _



Le troll est trop gros, ça passera pas


----------



## Genuis (15 Mars 2011)

> Tout ceci, malgré les qualités intrinsèques qu'on lui attribue, ne m'incite pas à acquérir un SSD.   :mouais:
> En attendant beaucoup mieux, un "Vélociraptor", me convient parfaitement: silence et rapidité.



Même si le Vélociraptor est en effet un bonne exemple pour montrer que le disque plateau n'est pas largué, je reste pas d'accord avec toi...

Il n'y a pas plus silencieux qu'un disque dur SSD étant donné que toutes mécanique à disparus. Quand à la rapidité, même si je ne remet pas en cause celle du Vélociraptor, je demande que à voir un Xbench pour pouvoir comparer les taux de transfère, malgré cela il n'arrive pas à l'équivalence d'un SSD.

L'utilisation d'un Vélociraptor est d'autant moins judicieux dans un ordinateur portable pour les raisons suivantes :

-Il chauffe plus qu'un disque dur traditionnel (sans comparer les SSD) pour preuve, des dissipateur thermique sont intégrer directement au chassi du HDD.

-La vitesse de rotation de 10 000 t/m le rend plus vulnérable au choc, l'avantage avec un SSD, c'est que vous pouvez même utiliser votre Macbook sur un trampoline (c'est un exemple)...

-Sa consommation est bien supérieur au HDD traditionnel (et une foi de plus ne comparons pas les SSD...) 


Pour ce qui est maintenant des ordinateurs de bureau, effectivement sa peut être un super bon compromis, si vous avez besoin de pas mal de place un Vélociraptor sera plus judicieux qu'un SSD, par contre si vous avez pas besoin de place ou comme moi vous stocker les données les plus importante et qui demande le plus de rapidité sur le SDD et le reste sur un Disque traditionnel et que vous préférer privilégier les performance purs (taux d'accès...) alors un SSD est loin d'être inutile.

Maintenant, on peut toujours argumenter chacun de notre point de vue et de notre expérience, on peut aussi jouer aux jeux du "qui à la plus grosse...", personnellement, je suis pas la pour sa... Je respect ton choix de préférer rester sur "les valeurs sur", le disque plateau ayant beaucoup d'années d'expériences, maintenant le SSD vient d'arriver et il présente des caractéristiques très intéressantes (taux d'accès, rapidité de transfère, pas de casse mécanique, consommation en baisse, silencieux, léger...) qui m'ont convainque pour en acheter un plutôt qu'un Vélociraptor qui à certes plus d'expérience (->Raptor...) ce qui en fais de lui une valeur sur, mais sa reste un Disque plateau et tout les inconvénient des disques plateau sont présents (voir même amplifier à cause de sa vitesse de rotation).

Pour finir, le Disque plateau est loin d'être mort ! Il est certains que sa fiabilité n'est plus à remettre en cause (même si c'est dernière années je les trouves moins costaud, mais je penche plus pour un problème d'obsolescence programmé que autre chose...), et que en terme de prix du giga et taille de l'espace il à encore de beau jour devant lui (3To dans un disque dur c'est quand même hallucinant).

Il n'en reste pas moins que la technologie commence à avoir beaucoup d'age, en terme de vitesse il arrive aussi à ses limites (alors que le SSD n'est que à ses débuts), sans compter qu'on arrive à une époque du "mobile à fond" le SSD présente de gros avantages : consommation, pas de mécanique, pas de vibration, pas de bruit.

Je vais finir sur une belle citation : Pour moi, le Vélociraptor risque bien d'être le dernier des HDD tailler pour la vitesse. Les disques plateaux sont des dinosaures de la technologie dans nos machines (créer en 1956), et le Vélociraptor risque bien d'être le dernier dinosaures de son espèce...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Mars 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> ...
> 
> L'utilisation d'un Vélociraptor est d'autant moins judicieux dans un ordinateur portable pour les raisons suivantes :
> 
> ...



Totalement faux. Il consomme peu grâce à des plateaux de 2,5 pouces et non de 3,5 pouces.

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/727-7/western-digital-velociraptor.html



Sinon pour les autres tests faits avec xBench, ils manque un "détail" : le temps d'accès ! Si un SSD met d'office une pâtée à un disque dur, c'est parce qu'il a un temps d'accès de 0,1 ms contre 12 ms pour les meilleurs HDD.


----------



## 406 (15 Mars 2011)

perso, ayant un velociraptor dans un mac pro du taf et un ssd dans mon mac pro. le vel est à la ramasse


----------



## pepes003 (15 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Totalement faux. Il consomme peu grâce à des plateaux de 2,5 pouces et non de 3,5 pouces.
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/727-7/western-digital-velociraptor.html
> 
> ...



Pour reprendre tes dires "Totalement faux."

Ici tu compares les HDD 3,5" au vélociraptor.

Tu veux les vrais conso HDD de notebook :


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Mars 2011)

Mea culpa, pas vu :



> L'utilisation d'un Vélociraptor est d'autant moins judicieux *dans un ordinateur portable* pour les raisons suivantes



Le Vélociraptor ne peut être monté dans un portable car il nécessite une alimentation en 5 volts et 12 volts et les portables ne délivrent que du 5 volts.


----------



## fau6il (16 Mars 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Même si le Vélociraptor est en effet un bonne exemple pour montrer que le disque plateau n'est pas largué, je reste pas d'accord avec toi...
> 
> Pour ce qui est maintenant des ordinateurs de bureau, effectivement sa peut être un super bon compromis, si vous avez besoin de pas mal de place un Vélociraptor sera plus judicieux qu'un SSD, par contre si vous avez pas besoin de place ou comme moi vous stocker les données les plus importante et qui demande le plus de rapidité sur le SDD et le reste sur un Disque traditionnel et que vous préférer privilégier les performance purs (taux d'accès...) alors un SSD est loin d'être inutile.
> 
> ...



_En attendant que le SSD "évolue" en prix et en capacité, que les "pionniers" fassent leurs dents sur cette valeur sûre, ce dinosaure  fait, pour l'instant, les beaux jours du Mac Pro. 
Merci beaucoup pour ton avis technique et précis.   _


----------



## Genuis (16 Mars 2011)

> Totalement faux. Il consomme peu grâce à des plateaux de 2,5 pouces et non de 3,5 pouces.



Comme Pepes dit bien, comparons les HDD de taille équivalente, les 3,5" étant conçus pour une utilisation sur "poste fixe" l'importance de la consommation est beaucoup moins importante (même si on à vue l'arriver des HDD "Green" qui à mon sens ont été créer juste au moment ou les gens ont commencé à penser écologie...M'enfin ne nous en plaignons pas cette "argument commercial" nous à permis d'avoir des disques dur qui consomme juste ceux qu'ils ont besoins ;-))

Les HDD 2,5" étant à la base conçus pour une utilisation plus "mobile" (même si avec la diminution de la taille des ordinateurs de bureau, cette tendance change) l'intérêt de la consommation est réelement pris en compte ! Et de plus en plus !



> Le Vélociraptor ne peut être monté dans un portable car il nécessite une  alimentation en 5 volts et 12 volts et les portables ne délivrent que  du 5 volts.



Ce qui confirme le statu "batard" de se HDD, il n'en reste pas moins qu'ils sert d'entre deux, les HDD 3,5 traditionnel se tourne vers une utilisation de "stockage" avec une hausse sans cesse de leurs capacités de stockage, qui lui assure encore de beaux jours devant lui.

Le SSD, qui s'oriente beaucoup plus vers la *performance*, l'autonomie, la mobilité à un prix encore trés élever et avec un stockage très limité.

Il est clair que le Vélociraptor se situe entre les deux (sauf pour le coter mobilité) avec de meilleurs performance que les HDD traditionnel et une meilleurs capacité qu'un SSD à un prix plus raisonnable, ce qui fais de lui en effet une alternative assez intéressante pour les personnes qui souhaite avoir un HDD rapide avec un espace de stockage conséquent.

Maintenant, l'avenir du Vélociraptor et quand même incertains, le SSD devenant de plus en plus abordable, il suffit que la capacité augmente et que les prix continue à diminuer pour enterrer définitivement ce "dinosaure".

Les deux ne sont pas incompatible d'ailleurs, un SSD OCZ Vertex 2 60Go + un Vélociraptor 300Go vous fais une facture de 240 Euros, sa peut rester une bonne alternative pour quelqu'un qui veut un système rapide et un espace de stockage plus large.


----------



## pepes003 (16 Mars 2011)

Voici une comparaison de perf' entre un Vertex 1, un Vertex 2 et un raid 0 de HDD Samsung F3 1To :






=> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QR3-NX8FPLWpKiJjwsAKhg?feat=directlink
_(c'est plus lisible)
_
1er bench : Vertex 2
2ème bench : Vertex 1
3ème bench : Raid 0 HDD Samsung F3 1To _(2To au total donc)_


----------



## Genuis (22 Mars 2011)

Une petite réactualisation du poste ;-)

J'ai effectuer de nouveaux petits test aujourd'hui, sur les mises à jours de nos OCZ Vertex 2 par un "BootCamp".

Déjà autant vous dire, que ma priorité a été daccéder au logiciel ToolsBox de OCZ avec le moins de paramétrage et le moins d'installation possible ! En clair le but a été d'installer Windows le temps de faire la MAJ du SSD pour le viré dans la fouler. 

_Petit rappel : je dispose d'un Macbook Unibody d'octobre 2008 (OSX 10.6.7) et d'un OCZ Vertex 2 120Go ainsi qu'un version OEM Windows 7 Utimate 64bit que j'avais avec mon PC sans oublier, un CD d'installation de Mac OSX Snow Léopard vendu à 29 euros.
_
Je lance donc l'assistant BOOTCAMP, la petite nouveauté c'est que lassistant propose le téléchargement des derniers drivers de votre machine compatible avec Windows 7 _( à ne pas oublié que depuis peut Apple ne supporte plus que l'installation de Windows 7, j'ai entendu dire que les autres étais toujours possible à installer avec des petites modifications, je n'irais pas plus loin sur se sujet et vous allez savoir pourquoi après...) _
Malheureusement, depuis la version 10.6.6 de MacOSX il n'est plus possible de télécharger ou de graver ou de copier les nouveaux drivers pour Windows 7 ! _(Il vous est même déconseillé d'utiliser les drivers fournis avec votre CD Système :s)_
Peut importe, vous n'écoutez pas ce qui vous est dit la, Apple ayant publié un bulletin pour palier aux problèmes  vous "autorisant" à utiliser les drivers de votre CD Système ! Vous cochez donc la case "je dispose déjà sur un CD,DVD... des drivers"

Choisissez maintenant la taille de partition (j'ai mis à 30Go...), l'installation de Windows 7 commence, vous arrivez sur la page des partitions disques, Vous selectionnez la partitions nommé BOOTCAMP -> Option Avancé -> Formaté (sans sa impossible d'installer dessus).
L'installation commence, vous notez la clef CD de Windows (*décocher la case activer Windows des que je serais en ligne*), plus tard dans l'installation de Windows, ils vous demandera si vous volez utiliser les paramètre recommandé de sécurité etc etc, cochez la case "je déciderais plus tard" enfin la dernière case avec le bouclier rouge...

Vous voila avec une version de Windows 7 installer sur votre machine, vous allez donc mettre votre ordinateur sur internet (cable ou Wifi) télécharger le programme "OCZ Update tools", et la vous allez vous retrouvez avec le message " utiliser le programme en mode administrateur", chose assez simple, clic droit de la souris et "utilisez en mode admin".
Sauf que voilà, si vous avez un Trackpad, sa risque d'être difficile de faire le clic droit, il vous reste deux solutions -> Soit utiliser une souris avec deux boutons, ou configurer votre souris mac (Magic Mouse ou Apple Mouse) en Bluetooth (sur windows 7 la Magic Mouse est reconnus sans problème et sans rien installer)

Voila, le logiciel OCZ Toolsbox se lance, votre SSD est reconnus, sauf que comme à la précédente version, il est impossible d'installer la MAJ sur un SSD qui contient le système, se qui en reviens à me dire que les ingénieurs d'OCZ font le minimum d'effort concernant les MAJ's, combien de personne utilise leurs disque SSD pour autre chose que pour leurs système ? En espérant que OCZ revienne à un logiciel qui est capable de patcher les SSD qui sont utilisé pour le système. 


Une foi que vous avez fais ce que vous avez à faire, relancer votre mac sur MacOSX (restez appuyez sur la touche "alt" pour pouvoir booter sur votre session MacOS. Relancez l'assistant bootcamp, supprimer votre partitions windows, ensuite pensez à aller dans vos préférence pour remettre MacOSX en disque de démarrage. 

PS: dans mon cas, j'ai d'abord installer les drivers BOOTCAMP présent sur le CD de Snow Léopard avant même d'ouvrir le logiciel d'OCZ, ne pensant pas que la Mighty Mouse sera reconnus par Windows 7... Finalement, elle est reconnus sans... J'ai quand même installer les drivers, j'ai du rapidement faire face à une erreur qui me disait que mon ordinateur ne prenez pas en charge les version 64bit de Windows, il existe une petite manipulation qui corrige cette absurdité, il suffit d'aller sur le CD de Snow Léopard->drivers->Apple->Bootcamp64.exe (clic droit et lancer en mode compatibilité) voila qui résoudra se soucis. Cependant je pense que vous nêtes même pas obliger d'installer les drivers du CD.

Autre chose, si je vous est dit de ne pas cochez la case "activé windows dés que je serais en ligne" c'est pour que vous puissiez utiliser une version de windows d'un de vos copains ou de votre PC juste pour le temps de faire votre MAJ, Microsoft laissant un délai de quelques jours entre l'installation de windows et l'activation sur internet. de cette façon vous pouvez utiliser une version de windows déjà utiliser sur un autre ordinateur le temps de votre MAJ et sans risquer de flinguer le windows de la personne qui vous prêtes les CD. 




Je suis en train de voir pour utilisez un autre méthode qui est présenter sur le site de OCZ, elle consiste à utiliser un disque boot Linux pour faire la MAJ du SSD depuis ce disque boot Linux. Je verrais sa quand j'aurais un peut plus de temps.

Bon courage à tous.


----------



## Genuis (23 Mars 2011)

J'ai fini par poster un message sur les forums officiels de OCZ sur les difficultés pour les mac User à faire les MAJ de leurs OCZ Vertex, pour ceux qui veulent suivre le poste. 

->http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?85762-VERTEX-2-Mise-%E0-jour-pour-un-MAC-USER.&p=616691#post616691

La mise à jours 1.32 est arrivé corrigeant pas mal de truc avec même certaines nouvelles fonctionnalités  Par exemple sur les forum OCZ certains parles d'une corrections d'un soucis d'hibernation sur MacOSX.


----------



## 406 (23 Mars 2011)

Merci pour tes retours sur le sujet. 
Pour l'instant, je met de côté tes infos vu que je n'ai que xp sous la patte.


----------



## Genuis (23 Mars 2011)

J'ai continuer à explorer les différentes possibilités qui nous est offert pour mettre à jours nos OCZ, Il en existait une qui ne nécessiter pas d'installer BOOTCAMP, ni de démonter votre Mac, c'est d'ailleurs la solution préférer par OCZ.

J'ai eu quelques réticence à me lancer, simplement parce que les Tuto fournis par OCZ est en Anglais et pas très bien fichus... J'ai donc fouiner à droite et à gauche pour réussir à comprendre la totalité de la man&#339;uvre, j'ai fini par me lancer et j'ai aussi fini par réussir à faire la MAJ sans trop de difficulté.

Demain, je m&#8217;attelle à vous créer un petit tuto en Français, et le plus simple possible, en effet, la man&#339;uvre semble plutôt compliquer à vue d&#8217;&#339;il mais quand vous avez pigé, tout deviens simple et rapide.

En attendant, je vous fais un petit résumé...

OCZ met à disposition sur son Forum une version de Linux Bootable par CD (PCLinuxOS), ainsi qu'un logiciel de mise à jours des SSD.

La man&#339;uvre consiste lancer Linux sur votre ordinateur, taper une commande dans votre terminal et la mise à jours se lance et se fais automatiquement. 

Voilà, je vais essayer de vous faire sa au plus vite afin que vous puissiez vous lancer à votre tour dans l&#8217;expérience.


----------



## 406 (23 Mars 2011)

Super


----------



## MacLifeStyle (24 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis possesseur d'un OCZ Vertex 2 160Go et je suis très intéressé par ton tuto et si possible du lien vers la méthode OCZ.

Merci pour tes retours!


----------



## Genuis (24 Mars 2011)

Bonjour.

Voila, comme promis je vous est fais un beau tutoriel pour mettre votre SSD OCZ ! L'avantage avec se tuto, c'est que vous n'avez pas besoin : De BOOTCAMP, De démonter votre mac, d'installer quelque chose sur votre système.


->Mise à jour SSD OCZ<-


Comme vous pouvez le remarquer, j'ai passé pas mal de temps à le faire,j&#8217;attends juste un retour (amélioration, correction, pertinence...)


Merci à vous et bonne mise à jour 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h13 ----------

Il y a un bug dans mon PDF sur le lien pour télécharger l'image .ISO de PCLinuxOS, malheureusement je n'arrive pas à le corriger... Il semblerait que le format PDF n'aime pas le caractère "-"...

Bref, voila le liens qui fonctionne en attendant que je trouve un moyen de corriger le soucis 

http://spout.ussg.indiana.edu/linux/pclinuxos/pclinuxos/live-cd/pclinuxos-kde-2010.12.iso


Bon courage à tous.


----------



## MacLifeStyle (24 Mars 2011)

Je suis arrivé à l'étape du réveil, mais lorsque j'appuis sur le bouton d'allumage, il se réveille sur le terminal direct (comme le mode Single user sur Mac)

Je vais retenter mais bon


----------



## Genuis (24 Mars 2011)

Tu aurais pas un processeur Sandy Bridge ? Sur le forum OCZ, un gars parle d'un problème justement avec un Macbook Pro 8,1 voici ce qu'il dit :



> The problem I was having was the 8,1 MBP will not suspend to RAM and wake. I tried it multiple times and Multiple ways, different Linux builds and nothing, it may have something to do with the SandyBridge Processors but doubtful. This was how I Finally ended up with the new FW on my MacBook.



Ceci dit je vois pas trop ce que tu veux dire, lorsque que tu fais Leave->Suspend to RAM, ton Mac se met bien en veille met au redémarrage il va sur Terminals, le terminal du Linux ? Ou il ne relance même pas PCLinuxOS ?


----------



## MacLifeStyle (24 Mars 2011)

Non d'un Unibody Late 2008. Mais j'ai résolut le problème, j'ai appuyé sur le bouton puis j'ai déplacé le curseur et je suis revenu sur l'écran d'accueil.

MAJ réussite, merci!


----------



## Genuis (24 Mars 2011)

Ok parfait ! Par contre comme indiqué plus haut je veux bien ton retour sur le tuto ce que tu en a pensé et les améliorations qu'il pourrait y avoir.

L'avantage, c'est que maintenant que tu l'a fais une foi, la manipulation est exactement la même sur chaque mise à jours du SSD, tu garde bien tout les fichiers et tu fera exactement la même chose.


----------



## MacLifeStyle (24 Mars 2011)

Il est bien fait, mais bon j'avais lu le tuto en anglais sur OCZ avant. Mais c'est une bonne traduction.

Pense à bien dire qu'il faut un espace avant /media/NOMUSB/fwsupd /dev Car sinon il va nous mettre une erreur.

Je vais aussi en faire profite d'autres


----------



## 406 (24 Mars 2011)

je n'y arrive pas. en quoi as tu formater ton SSD avant ? 1 partition en GUID, MBR autre ? 
à chaque fois, il me dit "invalid &#8230;" quand je lance l'update.

pour bien voir les disques, un fdisk -l est bien pratique


----------



## Genuis (24 Mars 2011)

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas eu besoin de formater mon SSD ! A quel moment tu a ton erreur 406 ?


----------



## 406 (24 Mars 2011)

qq minutes après que j'ai lancé l'update. je vais retenter.


----------



## Genuis (24 Mars 2011)

Donc au moment ou tu lance la commande "/media/USB/fwupd /dev/sda" ? Arrive tu à detecter ton Vertex 2 avec la commande hpram - I /dev/sda ? 

Donc si je te comprendre bien tu à bien le message" fwupd v1.12 update firmware" sauf que au lieux d'avoir Updating Firmware tu a invalid (donne moi la suite exact stp)

Je veux bien si tu peux, que tu me prennes une photo du message d'erreur quand tu est dans le terminal stp.


----------



## MacLifeStyle (25 Mars 2011)

As-tu bien mit un espace entre le champ root (le nom en gros) et le début de la commande?

" [root@localhost guest]# (ESPACE)/media/NOM_DE_LA_CLES_USB/fwupd /dev/sda "


----------



## 406 (25 Mars 2011)

la commande ne passait pas alors j'ai glissé direct le disque ssd dessus et c'est là que j'ai constaté qu'effectivement, il manquait un espace avant que vous n'en parliez. de toute façon, je n'arrive même pas à avoir toutes les infos du disque que l'on voit sur le pdf avec la fonction hdparm.
Je retesterais ce soir. si çà fonctionne, y'aura plus qu'à activer la fonction trim comme décrite chez macbi ce matin.


----------



## Kamidh (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Sympa ce pti tuto, je suis en cours de procédure mais impossible de faire validé la commande... Déjà j'ai du mal avec la clé USB qui me fait un ecran noir, j'ai du lancer le terminal puis ensuite brancher la clé USB. Mais j'ai "No such file or directory"

La commande que je fais est bien [ESPACE]/media/USB/fwupd[ESPACE]/dev/sda

Une idée ?


----------



## Genuis (25 Mars 2011)

> la commande ne  passait pas alors j'ai glissé direct le disque ssd dessus et c'est là  que j'ai constaté qu'effectivement, il manquait un espace avant que vous  n'en parliez. de toute façon, je n'arrive même pas à avoir toutes les  infos du disque que l'on voit sur le pdf avec la fonction hdparm.
> Je retenterais ce soir. si çà fonctionne, y'aura plus qu'à activer la fonction trim comme décrite chez macbi ce matin.



Combien a tu de disque dans ton ordinateur (Disque dur et SSD compris) ?

A tu bien mis en veille en faisant "Suspend to RAM" afin de dégeler ton SSD ?

Et tu bien sur d'être en "root" ?

Quand tu fais la commande hdparm -I /dev/sda, essaye en remplaçant "dev/sda" par "dev/sdb" ou "dev/sda1" ou "dev/sda2"...

Dans ton cas à toi 406, je dirais qu'il n'arrive pas à trouver le SSD sur ta machine, c'est juste une question de commande, et si tu a plusieurs disque dur ou SSD sur ton ordinateur sa confirmerai.



> Bonjour,
> 
> Sympa ce pti tuto, je suis en cours de procédure mais impossible de  faire validé la commande... Déjà j'ai du mal avec la clé USB qui me fait  un ecran noir, j'ai du lancer le terminal puis ensuite brancher la clé  USB. Mais j'ai "No such file or directory"
> 
> ...



Ta clef USB est bien reconnus par Linux ? 

Tu l'a bien formanté en FAT ?

C'est bizarre ton affaire d'écran noir avec la clef USB...


----------



## 406 (25 Mars 2011)

j'avais retiré les autres disques pour être sûr.
Par contre, quand j'ai mis en veille, je n'ai jamais la loupiote qui s'anime comme une veille normal. 
Je viens de graver l'iso 32bit de seven dispo ici : http://www.winmacsofts.com/2010/04/telecharger-limage-iso-de-windows-7-depuis-le-site-de-microsoft/
donc si çà foire encore ce soir, je tente avec la démo de 30 jours.


----------



## Genuis (25 Mars 2011)

> j'avais retiré les autres disques pour être sûr.



Pas sur que sa change quelque chose... Par contre, si tu essaye en changeant "dev/sda" par ce que j'ai dit plus haut, ta plus de chance. Je pense que ton soucis vien de la, ton SSD n'est pas le "sda" mais peut etre le "sda2" ou 3 ou meme "sdb" essaye tout sa avec "hdpram"



> Par contre, quand j'ai mis en veille, je n'ai jamais la loupiote qui s'anime comme une veille normal.



Il faut attendre quelque temps pour qu'il se mette en veille, je me suis fais piéger moi ! Au début l'écran était noir mais toujours allumé, j'ai eu un doute sur le fais qu'il soit bien en veille, j'ai attendu encore un peut et la, l'écran c'est éteins et le voyant de veille c'est mis à baisser comme une veille sur mac.



> Je viens de graver l'iso 32bit de seven dispo ici : http://www.winmacsofts.com/2010/04/t...-de-microsoft/
> donc si çà foire encore ce soir, je tente avec la démo de 30 jours.



Pas la peine de tembêter avec sa... Il ne faut pas que ton SSD soit le disque contenant le système, donc avec Bootcamp, à moins que tu arrive à installer Windows ailleurs que sur ton SSD, tu va rencontrer un message d'erreur qui te dit "no install on the system drive"


----------



## 406 (25 Mars 2011)

la commande fdisk -l ne laissait aucun doute sur le nom (sda) donné a mon ssd.
peut-être donc la veille non complète. à voir ce soir.
ps : c'est bien dans ces moments là que je suis bien content de ne pas avoir un imac mais un bon mac pro pour faire au bout de 5 ans, son premier upgrade total


----------



## Genuis (25 Mars 2011)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, cependant l'investissement n'est pas le même non plus


----------



## 406 (25 Mars 2011)

çà y est enfin. install de seven. déinstaller le pilote windows et la mise a jour fonctionne enfin.


----------



## Genuis (25 Mars 2011)

> çà y est enfin. install de seven. déinstaller le pilote windows et la mise a jour fonctionne enfin.



Donc tu n'a pas réussi à faire la mise à jour à partir de mon tuto ? Par contre, j'ai une question, comment a tu fais pour réussir à faire la mise à jour du SSD à partir de Seven ?

Tu a étais obligé d'installer Windows 7 sur un autre disque dur que ton SSD ? Sans compter que je ne comprends pas trop l'histoire de désinstaller le pilote Windows. J'aimerai bien que tu méclaircisse un peut sur la façon dont tu à procéder pour faire la mise à jours depuis Windows 7

Merci.


----------



## 406 (25 Mars 2011)

Bon. en fait, çà n'a pas marché. il me dit que c'est charger sur le ssd mais après, le ssd disparait. il revient une fois redemarré mais toujours en 1.25 :mouais:


----------



## Genuis (26 Mars 2011)

> Bon. en fait, çà n'a pas marché. il me dit que c'est charger sur le  ssd mais après, le ssd disparait. il revient une fois redemarré mais  toujours en 1.25 :mouais:



Tu parle en utilisant quel méthode la ? Excuse moi 406, j'ai du mal à te suivre 


La méthode avec mon tuto, tu à totalement laisser tomber ?

Le problème que tu a qu'il charge et disparait c'est avec Windows 7 ?


----------



## MacLifeStyle (26 Mars 2011)

J'avoue que c'est un peu bizarre Mais bon, c'est peu être une spécificité du MacPro (même si j'en doute).

Par contre pour ceux qui tentent la bidouille de macbidouille sur la gestion du trim, je leur conseille fortement de faire une copie du fichier (écrit dans le tuto).

Et si par hasard le système ne démarre plus, faite un démarrage sans extension (shift au démarrage) et remettez le fichier d'origine, puis faites un réparation des autorisations. Et voilà problème résolu (Ouf!!).

Je vais continuer à essayer cette méthode, pour voir si cela peu réussir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h56 ----------

Bon j'ai repris tout à zéro et finalement tout a redémarré correctement MAIS (parce-qu'il y a un mais) le TRIM n'était toujours pas activé J'ai un peu parcouru le forum de MacBidouille et finalement en redémarrant sans extensions, puis réparations des autorisations, et enfin redémarrage avec les extensions.

Et finalement TRIM Activé.

Bonne semaine, MAJ du Firmware du SSD et activation du trim!


----------



## Genuis (26 Mars 2011)

> Bonne semaine, MAJ du Firmware du SSD et activation du trim!



En effet, c'est une bonne chose, surtout quand on vois le temps que l'on peut passer à faire tout sa.

Concernant le TRIM, je passe mon tour. Cette bidouille me parait bien risqué et les résultats ne sont pas encore certains.


----------



## big41 (27 Mars 2011)

Je voulais me prendre un OCZ Vertex 2 pour mon MBP Unibody late 2008, au vu des bidouilles nécessaires pour faire la MAJ du SSD je crois que je vais me tourner vers Crucial :hein:


----------



## MacLifeStyle (27 Mars 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Concernant le TRIM, je passe mon tour. Cette bidouille me parait bien risqué et les résultats ne sont pas encore certains.



Non vraiment pas trop risqué, au pire avec TM, tu rapatries tout. Ou sinon tu replaces le fichier original en supprimant le fichier modifier et tu retrouves ton système comme avant.

Pour le moment, tout est activé je verrais à la longue. J'ai fait des copies du fichier d'origine au cas ou.


----------



## Genuis (27 Mars 2011)

> Je voulais me prendre un OCZ Vertex 2 pour mon MBP Unibody late 2008, au vu des bidouilles nécessaires pour faire la MAJ du SSD je crois que je vais me tourner vers Crucial :hein:



Même si je ne regrette pas mon SSD Vertex 2, et que je suis très content de lui, je suis tout à fais d'accord avec se que tu dit. Je ne sais pas comment se passe les mises à jours chez Crucial sur un Mac, mais pour OCZ c'est un rater total !

De plus, j'ai poster un message sur les forums OCZ au sujet des manipulations bien trop compliqué à effectuer sur mac, a se jour je n'ai toujours pas eu de réponse de OCZ et voila 1 semaine que j'ai posté.

Il est évident que pour quelqu'un qui aime avoir un produit suivie dans le temps et facilement OCZ n'est pas forcement le meilleur choix sur Mac...




> Pour le moment, tout est activé je verrais à la longue. J'ai fait des copies du fichier d'origine au cas ou.



Une foi de plus, si tu pouvais faire un petit retour dans quelques jours sa serai sympa 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h34 ----------

Je reposte, pour vous dire que j'ai fais une petite mise à jour du PDF, il corrige le lien vers le .ISO de PCLinuxOS qui bug en PDF, enfaites sa ne corrige pas le lien c'est juste une façon de contourner le soucis jusquà ce que je trouve la réel solution....


----------



## big41 (28 Mars 2011)

Ouais c'est dommage qu'OCZ se moque ainsi de ses clients 
Je ne sais pas comment se passe les MAJ sur Crucial mais j'en ai jamais entendu parlé, donc soit il n'y en a pas soit ça se fait si facilement que personne ne s'en plaint. 

C'est vraiment désagréable un traitement de la sorte de la part d'OCZ car rien n'est plus frustrant d'avoir un produit qu'il est ensuite pratiquement impossible de faire évoluer sans connaissance.
J'aime l'univers Mac pour la facilité d'intégration et des MAJ de toutes sortes.

Et pourtant malgré tout je reste attitré par un OCZ car 128Go je trouve ça trop petit et 256Go trop cher donc un 180Go d'OCZ m'irait bien


----------



## Genuis (28 Mars 2011)

> Ouais c'est dommage qu'OCZ se moque ainsi de ses clients


Il y en a un dans le monde PC qui fonctionnait comme sa, il en parle justement se matin dans une news : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/193972/acer-le-cauchemar-continue



> Je ne sais pas comment se passe les MAJ sur Crucial mais j'en ai jamais  entendu parlé, donc soit il n'y en a pas soit ça se fait si facilement  que personne ne s'en plaint.



Renseigne toi quand même avant, OCZ, si beaucoup en parle c'est aussi parce qu'ils en vendent beaucoup de Vertex 2 



> C'est vraiment désagréable un traitement de la sorte de la part d'OCZ  car rien n'est plus frustrant d'avoir un produit qu'il est ensuite  pratiquement impossible de faire évoluer sans connaissance.
> J'aime l'univers Mac pour la facilité d'intégration et des MAJ de toutes sortes.



Je suis confiant ! Sur les forums OCZ, j'ai vue beaucoup de discution sur les problèmes de mise à jour notament sur la difficulté à les mettre en place (même sur PC il faut configurer et mettre à jour sur un autre OS que celui installé sur le SSD...). J'ai bon espoir pour l'avenir.



> Et pourtant malgré tout je reste attitré par un OCZ car 128Go je trouve  ça trop petit et 256Go trop cher donc un 180Go d'OCZ m'irait bien



Bha, regarde le tuto que j'ai fais, si pour toi sa te parait faisable tu peux en acheter un ! Normalement le tuto est valable pour toute les prochaines mises à jours donc si tu sais le faire une foi, tu sera le refaire à chaque foi  ! Sinon regarde aussi les OCZ Vertex 3, j'ai pas eu de retour dessus, mais sa promet de grosses performances !


----------



## Seventeen (28 Mars 2011)

Salut Genuis, ce disque CD bootable linux ne fonctionne pas sous leopard et sous ppc mac (G5 etc) ? Aussi, la connection doit obligatoirement etre wifi, pas possible en filaire ? Merci d'avance pour tes réponses.


----------



## big41 (28 Mars 2011)

Genuis a dit:
			
		

> Renseigne toi quand même avant, OCZ, si beaucoup en parle c'est aussi parce qu'ils en vendent beaucoup de Vertex 2



Oui et j'ai quand même vu pas mal de retours positifs. 



			
				Genuis a dit:
			
		

> Je suis confiant ! Sur les forums OCZ, j'ai vue beaucoup de discution sur les problèmes de mise à jour notament sur la difficulté à les mettre en place (même sur PC il faut configurer et mettre à jour sur un autre OS que celui installé sur le SSD...). J'ai bon espoir pour l'avenir.



Mouais... je ne partage pas ton enthousiasme mais on verra.
Cela dit, est-il vraiment nécessaire de faire ces MAJ ?
Que se passerait-il si on ne faisait rien ?
On perdrait en performance ?
Le disque s'auto-détruirait en fumant comme dans "mission impossible" dès que l'on aura entendu le message ? 



			
				Genuis a dit:
			
		

> Bha, regarde le tuto que j'ai fais, si pour toi sa te parait faisable tu peux en acheter un ! Normalement le tuto est valable pour toute les prochaines mises à jours donc si tu sais le faire une foi, tu sera le refaire à chaque foi  ! Sinon regarde aussi les OCZ Vertex 3, j'ai pas eu de retour dessus, mais sa promet de grosses performances !



Oui je pense que c'est de mes compétences -certes limitées- informatique 
Il y a actuellement pour ce lundi une promo sur le Crucial 128Go sur LDLC.
C'est tentant mais 128Go ça me parait vraiment trop juste, même si je n'ai pas besoin de beaucoup de place.


----------



## Argeuh (28 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement en 1.27.
Concrètement, que puis je espérer en passant en 1.32?

edit: trouvé http://www.ocztechnology.com/files/ssd_tools/OCZ_SSD_v132_Firmware_Release_Notes.pdf


----------



## big41 (28 Mars 2011)

J'ai trouvé la manip pour la MAJ des firmwares des SSD Crucial. 
Ben c'est pas simple non plus.
http://communaute.crucial.com/t5/Disques-SSD/Mise-à-jour-du-firmware-0006-pour-C300/m-p/377


----------



## Genuis (28 Mars 2011)

> Salut Genuis, ce disque CD bootable linux ne fonctionne pas sous leopard  et sous ppc mac (G5 etc) ? Aussi, la connection doit obligatoirement être wifi, pas possible en filaire ? Merci d'avance pour tes réponses.


Salut.

Malheureusement il n'est pas possible d&#8217;après le forum PCLinuxOS...

voici le liens :

http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=67197.0

Par  contre, ils parlent à la fin du post d'une version : "Also Morph OS  version 2.4 supports the G4 ppc And Debian does have a PPC version."

A  partir de la, je pense que va pouvoir accéder à un Terminal et faire la  même manipulation. (En espérant que pour dégeler le SSD sa fonctionne  bien)


En se qui concerne l&#8217;Ethernet, bien sur que tu peux aussi utiliser le câble ! Sa marchera tout aussi bien !

Si j'ai un conseil à te donner, c'est de tenter quand même sur ton G4, grave le CD PCLinuxOS, tu ne perd rien à tenter.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------




> J'ai trouvé la manip pour la MAJ des firmwares des SSD Crucial.
> Ben c'est pas simple non plus.
> http://communaute.crucial.com/t5/Dis...r-C300/m-p/377



Enfaite, d'après le topic que tu viens de me donner c'est pas forcément plus compliqué ! Tout dépend si le CD de mise à jour du Curcial marche aussi sur un Mac ! Si c'est le cas, c'est super simple ! Tu grave, tu boot sur le CD et tout le reste se fais automatiquement.

La ou par contre je serais toi et je ferais super gaffe c'est l'histoire du "mode IDE" du SATA. Par défaut sur les Mac c'est le "mode AHCI" qui est activé, la vrai question c'est est t'il possible de passer un mac en "mode IDE" et si oui comment ?

Enfaites oui, sa peut être plus simple, seulement si le CD de MAJ marche sur un Mac, et si il est possible de passer un mac en "mode IDE" sinon sa se révélera encore plus compliqué.



> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis actuellement en 1.27.
> Concrètement, que puis je espérer en passant en 1.32?



Entre la 1.27 et la 1.32 il y a eu 2 mise à jour, la 1.28 et la 1.29. Ces deux mises à jours ne servaient pas à grand chose, puisqu'elles étaient surtout destiné aux SSD gravé en 25nm (OCZ a changé la gravure de ses SSD ainsi que ses puces (32 à 64) sans prévenir personne, entrainant une baisse de la capacité 60Go=55Go, et une baisse de performance. Suite à de nombreuses plaintes sur leurs forums ils ont du faire machine arrière sur les puces en 64Gbit)

Par contre la MAJ 1.32 ajoute de nombreuses fonctionnalités, et sur Mac la correction d'un soucis lors de la sorti d'hibernation de l'ordinateur. 

Tu va pouvoir regarder les changements sur le PDF mis à disposition par OCZ sur son site : http://www.ocztechnology.com/files/ssd_tools/OCZ_SSD_v132_Firmware_Release_Notes.pdf


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (28 Mars 2011)

Hello tout le monde,

Genuis merci pour ton tuto  

J'ai un mini 2,26 (2009) avec un OCZ Vertex2 (Firmware 1.11 ! )
Ce WE j'attaque la MAJ du Firmware. Je ne connais pas les plus de la dernière version mais je crois que c'est nécessaire si je veux faire la bidouille d'en face concernant le trim

Pour l'instant ton tuto me semble clair et précis mais j'ai lu, sur macbidouille, qu'un intervenant avait eu un souci lors de ta procédure et son mini. Celui c'est éteint tout de suite après la mise en veille ... donc MAJ plus compliqué (il n'explique pas ce qu'il à fait...).
 Tu en sais plus éventuellement ?

Merci


----------



## Milic (29 Mars 2011)

Je viens d'appliquer le guide à la lettre, périlleux en ce début de nuit, on sait comment ca se termine des fois  
Eh ben ca s'est passé exactement comme dans le guide !!!
direct de 1.11 en 1.32 !!!!!!!

Plutot simple, reboot quasi instantané
Merci Genius

PS next step, le trim si j'oooose


----------



## Genuis (29 Mars 2011)

> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> Genuis merci pour ton tuto
> 
> ...


Pour la bidouille, je ne sais pas si il te faut forcément la version 1.32 du Firmware, par contre vue la date de ta version et vue la liste de correction de la version 1.32 je ne peux que te conseiller de la faire, sachant en plus qu'elle corrige le problème d'hibernation que certains ont rencontrés avec les Vertex 2 

Concernant les problèmes sur le Mac Mini de la personne du forum, je ne peux pas te dire grand chose, surtout si il ne détail pas son "problème"... Malheureusement il est impossible de savoir si sa fonctionne bien sur toutes les machines d'Apple, et même avec sa, il est impossible de savoir quel manipulation les gens ont pus faire ou pas faire qui pourrais expliquer un problème (je ne dit pas que la personne en question à commis forcément une erreur). Bref, certains y arrive sans soucis, d'autre y arrive avec un peut plus de difficulté et d'autre n'y arrive pas, sa sera toujours comme sa, à toi maintenant d'essayer pour voir dans quel catégorie tu te situe 



> Je viens d'appliquer le guide à la lettre, périlleux en ce début de nuit, on sait comment ca se termine des fois
> Eh ben ca s'est passé exactement comme dans le guide !!!
> direct de 1.11 en 1.32 !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Parfait ! Merci à toi d&#8217;être passer me le dire, sa fais super plaisir de voir qu'il a servis et que tu n'a pas eu de soucis à l'appliquer.

*
J'ai effectuer une nouvelle petite mise à jour de mon Tutoriel, incluant notament la possibilité de faire la mise à jour par câble Ethernet ainsi que la possibilité que votre SSD ne se nomme pas "/sda1,2..." mais plutot "/sda, /sdb, /sdc.."*

Il vous suffit de recharger le PDF sur le même lien


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (29 Mars 2011)

OK merci pour ton retour Genuis 

Je télécharge le nouveau pdf et je reviens vers toi ce WE.


----------



## Genuis (29 Mars 2011)

> OK merci pour ton retour Genuis
> 
> Je télécharge le nouveau pdf et je reviens vers toi ce WE.



Pas de soucis , je passerais voir si tu à besoin de moi se week end


----------



## big41 (29 Mars 2011)

Bon j'ai une question (qui a déjà peut être été posée :rose: ).
Si je commande un Vertex 2, est-il possible de vérifier la version du firmware avant de l'installer dans mon MBP ?
Et donc est-il possible de faire la MAJ avant de l'installer et de lui mettre l'OS ?


----------



## Genuis (29 Mars 2011)

> Bon j'ai une question (qui a déjà peut être été posée :rose: ).
> Si je commande un Vertex 2, est-il possible de vérifier la version du firmware avant de l'installer dans mon MBP ?



Alors, tout d'abord, pour savoir sur quel version le SSD est, il te faut absolument le brancher dans un ordinateur, j'ai regardé, il n'y a aucune étiquette sur l'emballage qui indique la version installé sur le SSD, et rien sur le SSD en lui même.



> Et donc est-il possible de faire la MAJ avant de l'installer et de lui mettre l'OS ?



Oui, tu a juste a graver le .ISO et mettre le fichier "fwupd" sur un clef USB avant de l'installer dans ton MBP. De cette façon, tu installe dans ton MBP, tu boot directement sur le CD de Linux et tu suis le reste du tuto


----------



## big41 (29 Mars 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Alors, tout d'abord, pour savoir sur quel version le SSD est, il te faut absolument le brancher dans un ordinateur, j'ai regardé, il n'y a aucune étiquette sur l'emballage qui indique la version installé sur le SSD, et rien sur le SSD en lui même.



Euh oui ça je me doutais bien qu'il fallait un ordi  Bon j'suis une bille en informatique mais quand même 
J'ai un boitier externe IcyBox en fire wire 800 dans lequel je peux installé n'importe quel HDD ou SSD 2,5" (j'y ai mis le HDD du MBP pour m'en faire un disque de sauvegarde après l'achat du Momentus XT)
Donc  je voulais savoir si en mettant le Vertex 2 à l'intérieur dedans je pouvais voir sa version de firmware...





Genuis a dit:


> Oui, tu a juste a graver le .ISO et mettre le fichier "fwupd" sur un clef USB avant de l'installer dans ton MBP. De cette façon, tu installe dans ton MBP, tu boot directement sur le CD de Linux et tu suis le reste du tuto



... et donc faire la MAJ ? 

En fait je voudrais pouvoir faire l'update du firmware avant d'installer le Vertex dans le MBP et de lui installé SL.
C'est possible Mr Génuis ?


----------



## Genuis (29 Mars 2011)

> Euh oui ça je me doutais bien qu'il fallait un ordi  Bon j'suis une bille en informatique mais quand même
> J'ai un boitier externe IcyBox en fire wire 800 dans lequel je peux  installé n'importe quel HDD ou SSD 2,5" (j'y ai mis le HDD du MBP pour  m'en faire un disque de sauvegarde après l'achat du Momentus XT)
> Donc  je voulais savoir si en mettant le Vertex 2 à l'intérieur dedans je pouvais voir sa version de firmware...


Excuse moi , j'avais même pas penser à le mettre dans un boitier externe ...
C'est bien pour sa, que je dirais que tu me pose une colle 

Quand je vais dans "à propos de se Mac" ->"plus d'information" dans le menu pomme, je vais dans Matériel, je clic sur "USB", et la j'ai bien mes disques dur externe qui apparaissent, j'ai bien une note de version

Mon Icebox ->version 1.0
un WD MyBook -> version 20.03

Le gros soucis, c'est de savoir si c'est la version du boitier ou du DD qui est dedans... Si j'avais un SSD OCZ dans un boitier je pourrais te dire, sachant que les différentes version OCZ que j'ai vue :

1.11
1.13
1.24
1.25
1.28
1.29
1.32

Si tu en achète un maintenant, tu aura surement la version 1.28 ou 1.29, il est possible aussi que tu te retrouve avec la version 1.34 qui n'existe pas encore. OCZ mettant à jour ces SSD directement à la production.



> ... et donc faire la MAJ ?
> 
> En fait je voudrais pouvoir faire l'update du firmware avant d'installer le Vertex dans le MBP et de lui installé SL.
> C'est possible Mr Génuis ?


J'aurais presque envie de te dire que c'est pas possible de faire la MAJ à partir d'un boitier externe (USB ou Firewire), ce qui me permet de te dire sa, c'est simplement que pour faire la MAJ, OCZ dit qu'il faut que ton SATA soit réglé en AHCI, du coup la avec ton FireWire... De plus, sur les nombreux poste concernant la MAJ des disques OCZ, j'en est jamais entendu un parler de faire la mise à jour depuis un boitier externe...


----------



## big41 (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## Genuis (29 Mars 2011)

> En fait je voudrais pouvoir faire l'update du firmware avant d'installer le Vertex dans le MBP et de lui installé SL.
> C'est possible Mr Génuis ?



Pourquoi tu veux absolument faire l'update avant de le monter dans ta machine ?


----------



## Peace (29 Mars 2011)

Je viens d'essayer cette technique de mise à jour sur un Mac Pro 2008.
Linux n'arrive pas à voir mes 2 SSD après la sortie de veille, je ne sais pas si cela vient de la machine, du fait que les deux SSD sont installés dans la baie du superdrive.
J'ai 4 HDD installés dans les 4 baies disque dur du mac et pas de soucis, ils sont bien reconnus (SDA,SDB,SDC, SDD).


----------



## Letabilis (29 Mars 2011)

Salut Genius,

Un grand merci pour tes feedback et pour ton tuto.

Après l'avoir suivi à la lettre, malheureusement je suis bloqué très tôt ...
Mon mbp 13" 2,66 GHz (avril 2010) refuse tout simplement de lancer pclinuxos 

J'ai essayer une nouvelle gravure (toujours en basse vitesse et avec vérification) mais impossible ... j'arrive jusqu'au taureau puis rien ... le cd arrête de tourner et rien ne se passe ... même au bout de 30 min

Une idée peut être pour m'aider ?


----------



## Genuis (29 Mars 2011)

> Je viens d'essayer cette technique de mise à jour sur un Mac Pro 2008.
> Linux n'arrive pas à voir mes 2 SSD après la sortie de veille, je ne sais pas si cela vient de la machine, du fait que les deux SSD sont installés dans la baie du superdrive.
> J'ai 4 HDD installés dans les 4 baies disque dur du mac et pas de soucis, ils sont bien reconnus (SDA,SDB,SDC, SDD).



Il y a pas mal de soucis avec les MacPro, même si sur MacBidouille quelqu'un a réussi avec un Mac Pro 2010... Juste au cas ou, mais j'ai bien peur de pas pouvoir t'aider, au niveau de ta mise en veille, tu a attendu assez longtemps, je vois que sa qui peut poser problème, à partir du moment ou tu à bien identifier tes différents disques...

Quand tu dit il n'arrive pas à voir c'est à dire ? Parce que d'un coter tu me dit qu'il n'arrive pas à les voir, et de l'autre tu me dit qu'il les à bien reconnus sous sda,sdb,sdc...

EDIT : Tiens, peut être tu tes fais piéger comme l'autre utilisateur sur son Mac PRO, après avoir taper la ligne de commande "/media/lenomdetaclefusb/fwupd /dev/sda " rajoute un espace après le sda (ou sdb...)



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------




> Salut Genius,
> 
> Un grand merci pour tes feedback et pour ton tuto.
> 
> ...



J'ai eu, je pense le même soucis que toi au début, je booter bien sur le CD, par contre une foi arriver au taureau il devient de plus en plus noir et comme toi, le CD s'arrêtait puis je restais sur l'image du taureau... Sa m'a fais sa quand j'ai gravé l'image sur un CD réinscriptible (CD-RW), j'ai donc pris un CD-R 700Mo, j'ai gravé en 10x et la il a booté niquel.


----------



## Letabilis (29 Mars 2011)

Malheureusement, sur tes conseils, c'est bien sur un CD-R de 700 Mo que je l'ai gravé.
Si ça peut aider, en choisissant la seconde option dans le menu texte (celle qui remplace le taureau pas des lignes de commandes ^^) j'obtiens l'erreur suivante :






Please ... help


----------



## big41 (29 Mars 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Pourquoi tu veux absolument faire l'update avant de le monter dans ta machine ?



Par simplicité, comme ça c'est fait avant de tout installer.
Mais bon, si je casse ma tirelire pour un Vertex 2, je suivrais ton tuto qui semble à ma portée


----------



## Genuis (29 Mars 2011)

> Par simplicité, comme ça c'est fait avant de tout installer.
> Mais bon, si je casse ma tirelire pour un Vertex 2, je suivrais ton tuto qui semble à ma portée



Si tu veux faire propre, tu grave ton CD de PCLinuxOS, tu met le fichier sur ta clef USB. Tu démonte ton MacBook Pro, tu installe ton SSD, à partir de la, tu boot directement sur le CD de Linux, tu fais la mise à jour...

Tu redémarre, tu lance le CD de Snow Leopard tu fais un formtage en mode zéro et tu installe  

Si tu arrive pas à faire la mise à jour, tu viens me voir ici je tacherais de t'aider au mieux, (si ta pas deux ordinateurs, tu n'aura pas le choix d'installer SL avant de faire la MAJ du SSD, sa ne changera ceci dit rien du tout


----------



## big41 (29 Mars 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Si tu veux faire propre, tu grave ton CD de PCLinuxOS, tu met le fichier sur ta clef USB. Tu démonte ton MacBook Pro, tu installe ton SSD, à partir de la, tu boot directement sur le CD de Linux, tu fais la mise à jour...
> 
> Tu redémarre, tu lance le CD de Snow Leopard tu fais un formtage en mode zéro et tu installe


C'était à ça que je pensais



Genuis a dit:


> Si tu arrive pas à faire la mise à jour, tu viens me voir ici je tacherais de t'aider au mieux, (si ta pas deux ordinateurs, tu n'aura pas le choix d'installer SL avant de faire la MAJ du SSD, sa ne changera ceci dit rien du tout


J'ai le PC de ma chérie en secours


----------



## Genuis (29 Mars 2011)

> Malheureusement, sur tes conseils, c'est bien sur un CD-R de 700 Mo que je l'ai gravé.
> Si ça peut aider, en choisissant la seconde option dans le menu texte  (celle qui remplace le taureau pas des lignes de commandes ^^) j'obtiens  l'erreur suivante :



Arg ! La j'ai malheureusement aucune solution pour toi... Quelqu'un sur le forum OCZ a eu le même soucis que toi, et personne ne lui a donné de solution...

D'après se que je lis sur les différents site PCLinuxOS, c'est un soucis de drivers... La ou c'est bizarre, c'est que tu a un Macbook Pro non Sandy Bridge (pour les SandyBridge il faut passer par Ubuntu)

J'aurais presque envie de te dire que pour toi aussi passe par Ubuntu, malheureusement ton CD de PCLinuxOS est inutilisable...

La franchement, je peux pas t'aider, sa dépasse largement mon champ de compétence...


----------



## Letabilis (29 Mars 2011)

La méthodologie est la même sous ubuntu ?

Car j'ai essayé et quand je lance un sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda

j'obtiens :

/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media
Standards:
    Likely used: 1
Configuration:
    Logical        max    current
    cylinders    0    0
    heads        0    0
    sectors/track    0    0
    --
    Logical/Physical Sector size:           512 bytes
    device size with M = 1024*1024:           0 MBytes
    device size with M = 1000*1000:           0 MBytes 
    cache/buffer size  = unknown
Capabilities:
    IORDY not likely
    Cannot perform double-word IO
    R/W multiple sector transfer: not supported
    DMA: not supported
    PIO: pio0 
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$


----------



## Genuis (29 Mars 2011)

> La méthodologie est la même sous ubuntu ?
> 
> Car j'ai essayé et quand je lance un sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda
> 
> ...


Je crois que c'est parce que ton SSD est "gelé", tu sais sur PCLinuxOS il faut mettre en veille ton ordinateur pour autoriser l'accès à ton SSD. Je crois que la c'est justement sa que tu a. Tu a mis en veille ton Ubuntu avant de lancer la procédure de MAJ ?

Sa me fais vraiment l'impression de sa, ubuntu n&#8217;accède pas à toute les informations de ton SSD par contre il arrive à en avoir quelques une, je pense que tu tiens le bon bout, il faut regarder comment degeler le SSD sur Ubuntu.


----------



## Letabilis (29 Mars 2011)

Impossible ... du moins, j'y arrive pas.

Si je le met en veille, l'écran s&#8217;éteint, mais d'une part le voyant de veille ne s'allume pas, et d'autre part impossible de le rallumer. 
Appuyer sur le bouton d'alimentation ne fait rien, je suis obliger de rester appuyer pour faire un hard reboot.

Je pense que je vais abandonner, c'est vraiment trop le bordel cette histoire ...


----------



## Genuis (29 Mars 2011)

> Impossible ... du moins, j'y arrive pas.
> 
> Si je le met en veille, l'écran séteint, mais d'une part le voyant de  veille ne s'allume pas, et d'autre part impossible de le rallumer.
> Appuyer sur le bouton d'alimentation ne fait rien, je suis obliger de rester appuyer pour faire un hard reboot.



Arf... désoler... Si vraiment tu a encore un petit peut de courage, tu peux essayer de le mettre en veille en fermant le capots et le ré ouvrant, en cherchant comment t'aider un gars arrive avec Ubuntu à dégeler son SSD comme sa.



> Je pense que je vais abandonner, c'est vraiment trop le bordel cette histoire ...



Je suis tout à fais d'accord avec toi, j'ai bien posté un message sur le forum OCZ pour leurs dire mon mécontentement au sujet de la mise à jour des SSD sur un Mac, comme beaucoup de foi je n'ai eu aucune réponse... J'ai donc décider de faire cette manipulation et de faire un tuto pour en faire profiter le maximum, mais je ne suis pas informaticien, donc je ne fais que "recopier" sur papier ma façon de voir et d'appliquer leur tutoriel (en anglais...)


----------



## Peace (29 Mars 2011)

Je me suis sans doute mal exprimé.
J'ai 4 disques durs installés dans les baies du MP et 2 SSD vertex 2 installés sous le superdrive.
Je voulais dire que je voyais bien mes DD mais pas mes SSD malgré la mise en veille (écrans en veille également).


----------



## Genuis (29 Mars 2011)

> Je me suis sans doute mal exprimé.
> J'ai 4 disques durs installés dans les baies du MP et 2 SSD vertex 2 installés sous le superdrive.
> Je voulais dire que je voyais bien mes DD mais pas mes SSD malgré la mise en veille (écrans en veille également).



Peux tu stp me dire à quel moment ils ne sont pas détecté ?


----------



## Lecompas (29 Mars 2011)

Merci d'abord pour ce tuto Genuis.

J'ai tenté de l'appliquer à ma config assez différente de la tienne, mais je n'y suis pas arrivé. J'ai viré le lecteur DVD interne (qui était HS d'ailleurs) pour un deuxième DD pour les données, et donc le boot linux depuis mon lecteur externe (usb) ne semble pas faisable. J'ai testé la manip avec une clef + rEFIt et différentes distributions (j'ai suivi le tuto de niclas197 du forum OCZ où tu es passé je crois ;-) mais j'aboutis à chaque fois à cet écran:







J'ai peut-être encore un espoir avec mon vieux G4 qui a encore un lecteur interne lui (!) mais je ne vois pas trop comment faire à part mettre le SSD dedans&#8230; sinon, j'attendrai qu'un portable avec Win. Vista passe dans le coin en espérant qu'il le détecte bien (sous XP ça ne marche pas).

Bref, même s'ils font de bon disque, il y a de quoi être remonté contre OCZ, je suis bien d'accord.

edit: faut dire aussi que mon mac date de 2007, de la série avec Nvidia 8600M GT foireuse et remplacée ;-)


----------



## supergrec (30 Mars 2011)

Je suis arrivé a rentrer dans linux, par contre impossible de me connecter sur internet.

Quand je clique sur les deux petit écran, j'ai une fenêtre vide qui s'ouvre.

Quelqu'un aurai une solution ?


----------



## Genuis (30 Mars 2011)

> Je suis arrivé a rentrer dans linux, par contre impossible de me connecter sur internet.
> 
> Quand je clique sur les deux petit écran, j'ai une fenêtre vide qui s'ouvre.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurai une solution ?


Tu a essayé avec un câble Ethernet ? Sinon je sais d&#8217;où viens ton problème, tu a un Macbook 2011 et a mon avis les drivers de ta carte Wifi ne sont pas dans la version de PCLinuxOS qui est du 12/2010...

Il en parle sur les forums d'OCZ à se liens la :

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?85402-Patching-Firmware-on-OS-X-only-System-%28Fix-for-quot-frozen-quot-harddrive%29

Je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y a la version 1.13 du FWUPD linux,


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (30 Mars 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y a la version 1.13 du FWUPD linux,



ce n'est pas le même sur ton fichier pdf ? :
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/staff/tony/OCZ_SF_updates/fwupd_beta1.tar


----------



## Genuis (30 Mars 2011)

> ce n'est pas le même sur ton fichier pdf ? :
> http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/st...wupd_beta1.tar



Non, si tu regarde bien, page 6 du tuto, tu a : "fwupd 1.12 : update driver firmware"

Maintenant, si tu regarde sur le Forum OCZ : http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...CZ-SandForce-Linux-based-firmware-update-tool

Tu vois bien que en deuxième message tu a :

"1st post updated with fwupd v1.13 which has both 32-bit and 64-bit versions of the program."

Et effectivement, le liens de téléchargement a était mis à jour -> fwupd 1.13

Je modifie le PDF maintenant.


http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/staff/tony/OCZ_SF_updates/fwupd_beta1.tar


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (31 Mars 2011)

effectivement...Je n'avais pas fait attention !


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (1 Avril 2011)

Genius sur le nouveau lien qui télécharge fwupd_v113.zip il y a deux dossiers :
un 32
un 64

avec pour chaque un fwupd

j'imagine qu'il s'agit d'une version 32 bits et d'une version 64 bits ?
Mais dans quel cas on utilise l'un ou l'autre ??


Dernière petite question la clé USB doit être vierge ? ou l'on peut conserver des fichiers dessus ?

Merci


----------



## Genuis (1 Avril 2011)

> j'imagine qu'il s'agit d'une version 32 bits et d'une version 64 bits ?



Oui, c'est simplement l'application qui est en version 64bit ou 32bit.

Prend de préférence la 32Bit pour PCLinuxOS.



> Dernière petite question la clé USB doit être vierge ? ou l'on peut conserver des fichiers dessus ?



Oui, vierge formaté en FAT


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (1 Avril 2011)

OK merci bien


----------



## dimjoula (1 Avril 2011)

Après une mise à jour réussie de 1.23 à 1.32 (merci beaucoup pour cet excellent tuto), je me permets de préciser qu'il faut utiliser la version 32 bits de la mise à jour, car le CD Linux aujourd'hui (avril 2011) est en 32 bits. 

Pour le vérifier, dans le terminal on tape: uname -m
Si la réponse est x86_64, le système est en 64 bits, donc on prend la version 64 bits de l'utilitaire de mise à jour du firmware. 
Si la réponse est i686, le système est en 32 bits, donc on prend la version 32 bits de l'utilitaire de mise à jour du firmware.


----------



## Genuis (2 Avril 2011)

> Après une mise à jour réussie de 1.23 à 1.32 (merci beaucoup pour cet  excellent tuto), je me permets de préciser qu'il faut utiliser la  version 32 bits de la mise à jour, car le CD Linux aujourd'hui (avril  2011) est en 32 bits.



Parfait ! Tu n'a pas eu trop de mal ? Tu n'a rien trouvé à redire sur le tuto (d'éventuels améliorations à faire ?)

Donc la version PCLinuxOS 2010.12 est en 32bit , je vais modifier demain dans le tutoriel pour dire aux gens de prendre la version 32bit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (2 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Voilà je viens de faire la procédure pour la MAJ. J'étais en Firmware 1.11 (alors que j'ai acheté mon SSD il y a 1 mois chez LDLC...). Maintenant je suis en Firmware ... 1.32 !! 

Tout c'est bien passé mais j'ai quand même "flippé" un poil 

Merci beaucoup à Genius pour son excellent tuto. Néanmoins quelque petites remarques :
- le démarrage sur le CD propose a un moment de choisir le type de clavier et non indiqué sur le toto (vraiment anecdotique mais les anxieux comme moi se demande pourquoi ce n'est pas indiqué sur le tuto )
- une fois l'ordinateur réveillé : lancer terminal. Celui-ci s'appelle Konsole chez moi (pas trop grave non plus)
- sur la dernière étape ou l'on tape : /media/YANN/fwupd /dev/sda
précise sur la doc qu'il faut un espace au début  car j'avais beau taper la bonne information il ne voulait rien savoir ! jusqu'au moment ou j'ai compris qu'il fallait un espace au début.

Bref, ce sont vraiment des broutilles car tout à parfaitement marcher et en ethernet en plus !
Pour infos j'ai pris la version 32bits de fwupd

Merci bien Genius 

maintenant je me demande si ça vaut le coup de faire la manipulation TRIM de Macbidouille...


----------



## dimjoula (2 Avril 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Parfait ! Tu n'a pas eu trop de mal ? Tu n'a rien trouvé à redire sur le tuto (d'éventuels améliorations à faire ?)


3 petites remarques: au lieu de mettre le lien direct vers le dernier fichier à jour, autant indiquer la section du forum d'OCZ qui affiche les mises à jour, au cas où tu ne mettras pas ton tuto à jour.
Puis, pour le terminal, tu ne dis pas s'il faut choisir Terminal ou XTerm puisqu'on a le choix. (curieux d'avoir le choix) Autant dire qu'il faut prendre l'un plutôt que l'autre (ça évite de se poser des questions, surtout que c'est pareil).



Genuis a dit:


> Donc la version PCLinuxOS 2010.12 est en 32bit , je vais modifier demain dans le tutoriel pour dire aux gens de prendre la version 32bit.


Enfin, comme maintenant ils donnent 2 versions 32 et 64, expliquer qu'il y a ce choix là. Ce serait bien aussi de donner la ligne de commande que je donne pour vérifier si le système est en 32 ou 64 bits. En effet, le CD de linux peut changer et passer aussi en 64 bits dans l'avenir.

Une dernière remarque sur le choix du live CD. Tu donnes le lien, mais il faut dire d'aller dans le répertoire live-cd et non apt (je pense aux gens qui ne sont pas à l'aise avec l'informatique et qui ne savent pas ce qu'est un live-cd). Pour éviter de chercher pour rien. Et dire aussi que si une nouvelle version sort entre-temps, il faut prendre la version KDE pour bien suivre le pas à pas de ce tutoriel (inutile de parler des autres versions. Sinon, il y a aussi un site miroir en France:
http://distrib-coffee.ipsl.jussieu.fr/pub/linux/pclinuxos/live-cd/

Et puisque que j'y suis, au démarrage du CD, il faut dire de choisir la langue en français au lieu de USA, ça aide !


----------



## Genuis (2 Avril 2011)

> Voilà je viens de faire la procédure pour la MAJ. J'étais en Firmware  1.11 (alors que j'ai acheté mon SSD il y a 1 mois chez LDLC...).  Maintenant je suis en Firmware ... 1.32 !!


La j'ai presque envie de te dire tans mieux pour toi ! Pourquoi je dis sa ? Simplement parce que il y a peut OCZ a changé la fabrication de ses OCZ à base de Sandforce (Vertex2, Agility 2...), ils ont équipés les SSD de puces en 64bit en 25nm, ils l'ont fais pour 2 raisons :

- Diminution du coup de fabrication.

- Augmentation de l'espace de réallocation des secteurs.

Par contre, il y'a de gros soucis ! Les disques ont diminué en taille (par exemple le 60Go ne fais plus que 55Go), et certains constatent des performances moins élevé. OCZ a du même faire machine arrière, elle propose de nouveau des versions 32bits pour ceux qui le veulent (possibilité d&#8217;échanger sur le site OCZ)

L'avantage que tu a, c'est que LDLC a du faire un beau stock de SSD Vertex 2 donc ils ont les anciennes versions des SSD voila pourquoi ils sont en 1.11, les versions 64bits étant équipé au minimum de la version 1.27.

Bref, rassure toi tu gagne largement au change !



> - le démarrage sur le CD propose a un moment de choisir le type de  clavier et non indiqué sur le toto (vraiment anecdotique mais les  anxieux comme moi se demande pourquoi ce n'est pas indiqué sur le tuto )


Oui, tu m'excusera :rose:, c'est parce que enfaites quand j'ai fais la manipulation, j'avais pas encore dans l'idée de faire un tutoriel après... Du coup j'ai pas noté au fur et a mesure les étapes... Promis, à la prochaine mise à jour, je reprends tout le tuto au fur et a mesure. 



> - une fois l'ordinateur réveillé : lancer terminal. Celui-ci s'appelle Konsole chez moi (pas trop grave non plus)


 Tes sur que t'avais mis PCLinuxOS en Français ? Parce que alors la tu me sèche 



> - sur la dernière étape ou l'on tape : /media/YANN/fwupd /dev/sda
> précise sur la doc qu'il faut un espace au début   car j'avais beau taper la bonne information il ne voulait rien savoir !  jusqu'au moment ou j'ai compris qu'il fallait un espace au début.


Le soucis des espaces... Comme je le dit souvent c'est 95% des problemes que rencontrent les gens sur le tuto, certains me disent, il faut un espace avant "/media", d'autre me dise pas besoin d'espace avant "/media" par contre il en faut un après "/sda"... Bref, c'est plutôt compliqué à se niveau la, je vais rajouter sur le tuto quand même.



> Bref, ce sont vraiment des broutilles car tout à parfaitement marcher et en ethernet en plus !


C'est cool ! Surtout que en Ethernet, tu n'avais aucunes indications... Ayant réalisé le tuto avec le WIFI j'ai pas regardé comment faire en Ethernet, sa sera pour la prochaine MAJ aussi.



> au lieu de mettre le lien direct vers le dernier fichier à jour, autant  indiquer la section du forum d'OCZ qui affiche les mises à jour, au cas  où tu ne mettras pas ton tuto à jour.



Bien vue, je prends note.




> Puis, pour le terminal, tu ne dis pas s'il faut choisir Terminal ou  XTerm puisqu'on a le choix. (curieux d'avoir le choix) Autant dire qu'il  faut prendre l'un plutôt que l'autre (ça évite de se poser des  questions, surtout que c'est pareil).



J'avais même pas fais attention...



> Enfin, comme maintenant ils donnent 2 versions 32 et 64, expliquer qu'il  y a ce choix là. Ce serait bien aussi de donner la ligne de commande  que je donne pour vérifier si le système est en 32 ou 64 bits. En effet,  le CD de linux peut changer et passer aussi en 64 bits dans l'avenir.



C'est noté 



> Une dernière remarque sur le choix du live CD. Tu donnes le lien, mais  il faut dire d'aller dans le répertoire live-cd et non apt (je pense aux  gens qui ne sont pas à l'aise avec l'informatique et qui ne savent pas  ce qu'est un live-cd). Pour éviter de chercher pour rien. Et dire aussi  que si une nouvelle version sort entre-temps, il faut prendre la version  KDE pour bien suivre le pas à pas de ce tutoriel (inutile de parler des  autres versions. Sinon, il y a aussi un site miroir en France:
> http://distrib-coffee.ipsl.jussieu.f...nuxos/live-cd/



Oui, malheureusement je n'ai pas pus mettre directement le liens sur mon tuto, simplement à cause d'un bug des PDF... Il ne comprends pas le caractère "-" du coup sa modifie totalement le chemin quand tu fais un copier/coller qui le rend illisible pour le navigateur.

Concernant le dossier "live-cd" et la version "kde", tu n'a pas du télécharger la dernière version du PDF, j'ai déjà modifié se point 


Je prends note de tout sa et je ferais une modification du tuto dans le week-end  Merci beaucoup de vos retours.


----------



## dimjoula (2 Avril 2011)

J'oubliais une chose: j'ai gravé le live-cd sur un CD RW et j'ai pu démarrer dessus. Peut-être as-tu été victime d'une mauvaise qualité du disque ou une erreur de gravure ?


----------



## ErickH67 (2 Avril 2011)

Hello

Depuis des jours j'essaie de mettre à jour mon SSS Vertex 2
J'ai enfin réussi de façon "très" simple
J'ai téléchargé une version recovery disk de Windows 7 
http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/

Ensuite, j'ai suivi la méthode ici

1. j'ai ensuite téléchargé le package 1.32 firmware officiel de OCZ ici
2. J'ai formaté une clef USB en FAT32
3. J'ai copié les 3 fichiers téléchargés sur la clef USB ( FW_1.32_Updater"pkg / ssdupdate.dat / ssdupdate.exe )
4. J'ai booté sur le recovery CD 
5. J'ai suivi la procédure en lançant ssdupdate.exe à partir de la clef usb
6. J'ai iindiqué au programme qui se lance le lien où trouver le package sur la clef USB
7. Selectionné le disk OCZ Vertex2
8. La mise à jour s'est faite (très rapidement)
9. shutdown à partir de la commande du recovery disk
10. rebooté sur Mac os et je suis en 1.32!!!!
Yeepi
Très simple
PS: Même s'il y a marqué sur le lien que cela ne fonctionne pas à partir d'un Recovery CD, cela fonctionne très bien

PS2: J'avais installé bootcamp sur mon OCZ, je ne sais pas si cela est necessaire d'avoir une partition en NTFS pour que l'utilitaire "voit" le disque OCZ. A confirmer


----------



## dimjoula (2 Avril 2011)

Le recovery disk de Windows 7 semble une bonne méthode mais elle ne marche pas si Windows 7 n'est pas installé sur une partition bootcamp. En effet, le recovery disk de Windows 7 sert à réparer un Windows 7 sur le disque et s'il n'existe pas, il refuse de se lancer.
Donc, la méthode par Linux est la plus universelle sur Mac si on n'a pas installé Windows 7 sur une partition bootcamp.


----------



## Genuis (3 Avril 2011)

> J'oubliais une chose: j'ai gravé le live-cd sur un CD RW et j'ai pu  démarrer dessus. Peut-être as-tu été victime d'une mauvaise qualité du  disque ou une erreur de gravure ?



C'est fort possible  mes CD-RW datent de pas mal d'années et étaient de piètre qualité... Je modifierais le tuto


----------



## MacLifeStyle (5 Avril 2011)

Pour le moment RAS, MAJ du firmware et TRIM activé. Juste un Kernel Panic sous iMovie, mais je pense que c'est le logiciel (je n'ai pas fait de clean install sur SSD).


----------



## Genuis (5 Avril 2011)

> Pour le moment RAS, MAJ du firmware et TRIM activé. Juste un Kernel  Panic sous iMovie, mais je pense que c'est le logiciel (je n'ai pas fait  de clean install sur SSD).



Merci de tes retours, tu n'a pas noté de ralentissement lors des démarrages, extinctions... ?

Sinon, je sais pas si ils ont trouvé un moyen de confirmer que le TRIM est bien activé au niveau de l'OS, je vais me renseigner la dessus


----------



## MacLifeStyle (5 Avril 2011)

Non non, la MAJ du firmware a permit justement d'annihiler un problème au démarrage du Mac (écran gris sans &#63743;, obligé de redémarrer).

Apparemment, s'il y a "oui" dans l'info système rubrique TRIM, c'est activé. Après aucun changement au niveau des perfs (ni +, ni -).


----------



## MacLifeStyle (12 Avril 2011)

Quelqu'un connait-il un logiciel tel que Indilinx SSD Status qui fonctionne évidemment sous Mac OS?


----------



## Genuis (12 Avril 2011)

> Quelqu'un connait-il un logiciel tel que Indilinx SSD Status qui fonctionne évidemment sous Mac OS?



Ha ma connaissance non..., le seul logiciel que j'ai trouvé le plus précis c'est Techtools Pro...


Par contre, MacGénération à découvert un logiciel pour testé la vitesse de votre SSD, j'ai testé il à l'air pas mal !

C'est "DiskSpeedTest", il est gratuit est disponible sur l'App Store.


----------



## supergrec (13 Avril 2011)

Oui très bon soft complet et esthétique


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Avril 2011)

QuickBench 4 a plus de possibilités de test notamment sur des fichiers de tailles différentes (dont 4 Ko).


----------



## Genuis (13 Avril 2011)

Pour en revenir à mon tutoriel, sachez que je n'abandonne pas les mise à jours . J'attends juste la prochaine MAJ des SSD OCZ afin de reprendre dans le détail les différentes manipulation (afin de peaufiner le tuto et d'avoir le cur net sur certaines étapes).

Même chose, je vais me lancer dans l'achat d'un iMac 2011, et y mettre mon OCZ Vertex 2  Donc à partir de la, je vais peut être recréer un Tutoriel (ou réactualiser le présent) puisque à l'heure actuel, la version de PCLinuxOS ( du 12/2010) ne prend pas en charge certains drivers des Mac 2011 (les Macbook Pro en occurrence). Le top, sa serait qu'une nouvelle version de PCLinuxOS prennent en charge les MacBook et iMac (quand ils sortiront) 2011.

Sachez aussi que je me renseigne quotidiennement sur les forums OCZ pour voir si il n'y a pas une façon plus simple de procéder à la MAJ des SSD OCZ sur Mac. A l'heure actuel, rien n'a encore était trouvé (la méthode utilisant un CD de restauration de Win7 étant seulement réservé aux personnes disposant d'un partition Bootcamp avec Windows 7 installé dessus...).

Voila pour les petites news.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (13 Avril 2011)

Merci pour les news 
Par contre tu va souffrir autrement pour ouvrir un Imac en comparaison d'un portable ou d'un mini !

Bon courage


----------



## Genuis (13 Avril 2011)

> Merci pour les news
> Par contre tu va souffrir autrement pour ouvrir un Imac en comparaison d'un portable ou d'un mini !
> 
> Bon courage


Tu me rassure beaucoup :rose:... Je vais m'arranger, pour que cette manipulation soit faites par le revendeur Apple ou je lachèterais. Je connais très bien le revendeur en question, c'est enfaites l'ancien associé de mon paternel, ils ont monté la boite ensemble. (Oui, j'ai eu la "chance" d'avoir grandis avec la pomme, mon paternel ayant vendu des produits pommé de 1986 jusqu'à 2003, j'en est "bouffé" des produits pommé à toutes les sauce vous laisse même pas imaginer...).

Bref, pour en venir au faites que je devrais réussir à m'épargner le démontage de l'engin, même si pour être franc, devoir démonter un iMac m'a l'air d'être un sacrée truc... J'en suis même à me demander si je vais pas prendre un Mac Mini plutôt, seul soucis,  le chipset graphique du mac mini... 

On est loin d'être comme sur mon MacBook Alu ou pour accéder au disque dur il suffit d'enlever la trappe en dessous et de dévisser une seul visse... M'enfin, avec un peut de chance, il sera plus facile daccéder au HDD sur la version 2011 *croise les doigts*


----------



## MacLifeStyle (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà utilisé "DiskSpeedTest" qui est bien, mais il n'indique pas l'état du SSD (nombres de cycles moyen, le plus/le moins) comme IndilinxSSDStatus.

Je vais voir QuickBench 4.

Merci


----------



## dimjoula (14 Avril 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Donc à partir de la, je vais peut être recréer un Tutoriel (ou réactualiser le présent) puisque à l'heure actuel, la version de PCLinuxOS ( du 12/2010) ne prend pas en charge certains drivers des Mac 2011 (les Macbook Pro en occurrence). Le top, sa serait qu'une nouvelle version de PCLinuxOS prennent en charge les MacBook et iMac (quand ils sortiront) 2011


PCLinuxOS ne semble pas obligatoire. N'importe quel live CD de linux à jour peut faire l'affaire, comme Ubuntu par exemple, mis à jour tous les 6 mois. Ou alors, je me trompe ? PCLinux a quelque chose de plus ?


----------



## Genuis (15 Avril 2011)

> PCLinuxOS  ne semble pas obligatoire. N'importe quel live CD de linux à jour peut  faire l'affaire, comme Ubuntu par exemple, mis à jour tous les 6 mois.  Ou alors, je me trompe ? PCLinux a quelque chose de plus ?



Non non tu ne te trompe pas , toutes version de linux est bonne à partir du moment ou tu a accès aux terminal et que tu puisse avoir accès au net.

Maintenant, la seul chose qu'il faut savoir faire sur les autres "version" de Linux, c'est comment dégeler le SSD. En effet, il serait intéressant de faire le test avec Ubuntu si les mise à jour sont plus régulière que PCLinuxOS sa pourrait être plus intéressant pour ceux qui achètent des Mac 2011...

Même si de mon point de vue, à partir de maintenant pour ceux qui achète des Mac et compte mettre un SSD dedans, il est préférable de passer sur du Vertex 3. Vous allez me dire, il reste toujours celui qui change d'ordinateur et qui possède un Vertex 2 qu'ils veut mettre dans sa nouvelle machine.


----------



## dedal12 (16 Avril 2011)

GE-NIAL !

Merci Genuis, tuto super clair, je l'ai suivi à la lettre - juste un soucis sur la reconnaissance de la clef qu'il m'a fallu enlever et remettre une fois le terminal ouvert (j'avais un "No such file or directory") - et zou, un vertex 2 de 80 Go passé en rev 1.32 

A noter qu'OS X m'indiquait rev 1.22 alors qu'il était en réalité en rev 1.27

Bon, j'espère vraiment que ça régler mes soucis de corruption de disque, annoncée par une 'barre grise de la mort' au démarrage, qui m'ont contraint de tout réinstaller déjà 3 fois. Le moindre mal est que je suis un maniaque de la sauvegarde. 
J'étais sur le point de le renvoyer en SAV, on verra si ça suffit. 
A noter que je n'ai aucun soucis de ce genre sur un vertex 2 de 120 Go installé à la place du superdrive dans un iMac 27" - pas si terrible à faire soit dit en passant 
Là, le 80 Go est à la place du superdrive d'un MBPro, qui doit certainement passer en veille nettement plus souvent, d'où mon soupçon de l'origine des pb.

A voir&#8230;


----------



## al_x909 (17 Avril 2011)

Salut à tous.

(Merci pour ce topic, plus facile que le fouillis des forums OCZ)

J'ai lu pas mal de chose intéressantes sur ce topic mais c'est un peu brouillon pour moi.

J'ai un Mbp13 2011 i5 2,3Ghz. Le disque d'origine à sa place et un SSD OCZ Vertex2 en firmware 1.29 à place du superdrive.

Quelle méthode dois-je employer sur cette machine ? Dois-je démonter le SSD ? Est-ce que l'update à partir du Live CD, fonctionnerait même avec le SSD dans le superdrive ?


----------



## dedal12 (17 Avril 2011)

Je suis dans ton cas, SSD à la place du superdrive, j'ai tout laissé en place, démarré sur le CD linux, il a simplement fallu que je repère le bon disque, c'était _sdb_ au lieu de _sda_ dans cette commande  _/media/CLEUSB/fwupd /dev/sda_

Par contre, *là*, Genuis parle d'un soucis par rapport aux MBPro 2011&#8230;


----------



## Genuis (17 Avril 2011)

> GE-NIAL !
> 
> Merci Genuis, tuto super clair, je l'ai suivi à la lettre - juste un  soucis sur la reconnaissance de la clef qu'il m'a fallu enlever et  remettre une fois le terminal ouvert (j'avais un "No such file or  directory") - et zou, un vertex 2 de 80 Go passé en rev 1.32



Merci de ton retour, et merci tout court . Je suis content que tu est réussi sans problème 



> Bon, j'espère vraiment que ça régler mes soucis de corruption de disque,  annoncée par une 'barre grise de la mort' au démarrage, qui m'ont  contraint de tout réinstaller déjà 3 fois. Le moindre mal est que je  suis un maniaque de la sauvegarde.
> J'étais sur le point de le renvoyer en SAV, on verra si ça suffit.
> A noter que je n'ai aucun soucis de ce genre sur un vertex 2 de 120 Go  installé à la place du superdrive dans un iMac 27" - pas si terrible à  faire soit dit en passant
> Là, le 80 Go est à la place du superdrive d'un MBPro, qui doit  certainement passer en veille nettement plus souvent, d'où mon soupçon  de l'origine des pb.
> ...



Jespère pour toi que sa corrigera le problème, c'est possible parce que cette version avant quand même une "release note" conséquente. Sachant quelle corrige quelques soucis avec les Macs (le soucis de la sortie de veille par exemple,). Tiens nous au courant, c'est toujours intéressant de savoir si elle corrige d'autres problèmes.



> A noter qu'OS X m'indiquait rev 1.22 alors qu'il était en réalité en rev 1.27



Étonnant que tu est eu se genre de soucis... A tu déjà fais une mise à jour auparavant ? Parce que sa pourrais venir d'une mise à jour mal finalisé se genre de soucis 





> (Merci pour ce topic, plus facile que le fouillis des forums OCZ)



C'est surtout qu'il existe 150 topics différents (qui parle du même sujet, les mises à jours en loccurrence) sachant en plus que les topics sont en 2 voir 3 langues différentes...




> J'ai lu pas mal de chose intéressantes sur ce topic mais c'est un peu brouillon pour moi.



Oui, si tu a repris depuis le début du topics, c'est sur que sa dois faire un peut brouillon, sachant que au début je n'avais même pas l'idée de faire un tuto... Ont a fais pas mal de chemin depuis les premières pages du topic . J'aurais du refaire un autre topic une foi le tuto fais 



> J'ai un Mbp13 2011 i5 2,3Ghz. Le disque d'origine à sa place et un SSD OCZ Vertex2 en firmware 1.29 à place du superdrive.
> 
> Quelle méthode dois-je employer sur cette machine ? Dois-je démonter le  SSD ? Est-ce que l'update à partir du Live CD, fonctionnerait même avec  le SSD dans le superdrive ?



Alors avec les Macs de 2011, sa va être la grande question... Simplement parce que le matériel présent dans ton mac (carte Airport,Ethernet...) ne sont pas forcément reconnus... Je sais que la carte Airport n'est pas reconnus dans le version de PCLinuxOS qui est présent dans le tuto (elle date de décembre 2010) Par contre, j'ai crus voir sur les forums OCZ que certains ont réussi avec le cable Ethernet... Franchement la je ne peux pas te dire....

La méthode pour les MacBook 2011, c'est de le faire avec la dernière version de Ubuntu.

Concernant ton SSD dans le Superdrive sa pose aucun soucis ! Il faut juste que tu trouve un lecteur CD externe pour pouvoir utiliser un Live CD, ou sinon tu prends un Ubuntu et tu fais sa par une clef USB bootable ! Je pense que pour la prochaine version des mises à jours des SSD, je vais me tourner vers cette methode, Ubuntu + clef USB, sa permettra de le faire rapidement sur les dernières machines et sur les Mac ne disposant pas (ou plus) du superdrive


----------



## Dailyplanet (17 Avril 2011)

al_x909 a dit:


> ...
> J'ai un Mbp13 2011 i5 2,3Ghz. Le disque d'origine à sa place et un SSD OCZ Vertex2 en firmware 1.29 à place du superdrive.
> 
> Quelle méthode dois-je employer sur cette machine ? Dois-je démonter le SSD ? Est-ce que l'update à partir du Live CD, fonctionnerait même avec le SSD dans le superdrive ?



J'ai le même MBP 13 que toi et je désire mettre un SSD à la place du Superdrive.
Quel marque de Optibay es-tu utilisé ?

Merci


----------



## dedal12 (18 Avril 2011)

Ah, par contre, impossible de démarrer mon iMac 27" sur le CD linux, en suivant pourtant la même procédure qu'avec le MBPro : démarrage sur superdrive en boitier externe USB. 
Il m'affiche bien l'icône CD windows à coté de mon disque de boot, mais quand je clique dessus rien, ça passe sur une alternance de pomme grise / panneau barré, en boucle. 

La faute à l'USB de l'iMac, à cette version de linux ?

Gloups, ça m'embeterait de redémonter l'iMac pour aller chercher le SSD 

La solution serait une partition Ubuntu sur une clé USB ? Bon, j'y connais rien, toute piste est la bienvenue pour se procurer ça


----------



## Genuis (18 Avril 2011)

> Ah, par contre, impossible de démarrer mon iMac 27" sur le CD linux, en  suivant pourtant la même procédure qu'avec le MBPro : démarrage sur  superdrive en boitier externe USB.
> Il m'affiche bien l'icône CD windows à coté de mon disque de boot, mais  quand je clique dessus rien, ça passe sur une alternance de pomme grise  / panneau barré, en boucle.
> 
> La faute à l'USB de l'iMac, à cette version de linux ?
> ...



Tu vois, c'est justement une des questions que je me posais, comment sa fonctionne avec un lecteur USB... Il semblerait que sa fonctionne pas très bien .

Non non, pas la peinne de démonter ton iMac, même si sa te permettra de faire la MAJ de ton SSD, sa n'est pas une solution à longue durée, parce que si tu dois démonter ton SSD à chaque MAJ tu n'a pas fini et tu risquera d'endommager ton iMac à force de le démonter.

Effectivement, je pense que la solution pour toi c'est la clef USB avec Ubuntu, d'ailleurs comme j'ai mis plus haut, je crois que si tout fonctionne correctement je modifierais le tuto pour le faire avec Ubuntu sur clef USB .

Je vais me renseigner pour faire une Clef USB Bootable de Ubuntu. Je te tiens au courant de la suite


----------



## dedal12 (18 Avril 2011)

> Non non, pas la peinne de démonter ton iMac, même si sa te permettra de faire la MAJ de ton SSD, sa n'est pas une solution à longue durée, parce que si tu dois démonter ton SSD à chaque MAJ tu n'a pas fini et tu risquera d'endommager ton iMac à force de le démonter.


Et puis pour le moment, je n'ai absolument aucun soucis sur ce SSD là, et de bonnes performances, donc je peux patienter 



> Je vais me renseigner pour faire une Clef USB Bootable de Ubuntu. Je te tiens au courant de la suite



Je regarde aussi de mon coté, j'aurai peut-être quelque chose.

ps : je continue de croiser les doigts, jusque-là, pas de nouvelle corruption de disque sur le 80 Go mis à jour.


----------



## dedal12 (19 Avril 2011)

Alors, peut-être, en utilisant ça pour la distribution Ubuntu (je suppose que tu utilisé la même chose pour pclinuxos ?) : http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/

Et ensuite ça pour permettre au mac de booter sur la clé USB : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/refit
Quelqu'un connaît ?

D'ailleurs rEFIt ne permettrait-il pas de booter depuis un lecteur CD *en USB*&#8230;?


----------



## dedal12 (20 Avril 2011)

> D'ailleurs rEFIt ne permettrait-il pas de booter depuis un lecteur CD *en USB*&#8230;?


J'ai essayé rEFIt&#8230; et ça ne marche pas sur un iMac 27" (fin 2009). Le CD est bien identifié comme possible disque de boot, mais quand on valide, ça ne boote pas, en précisant que les lecteurs externes sont mal supportés par OS X pour booter en linux, etc&#8230;

J'ai retenté (sans rEFIt) toujours depuis mon superdrive en externe USB sur un MBPro 13" mi-2010, ça boote nickel comme sur le 17". Bon, c'était juste pour voir, le 13" n'a pas de SSD


----------



## LaurentR (27 Avril 2011)

Quel est l'apport du firmware 1,33 par rapport au firmware 1,24 ?


----------



## LaurentR (27 Avril 2011)

J'ai essayé la mise à jour en installant Windows 7 sur une partition Bootcamp. J'ai échoué à chaque fois. Le téléchargement de la mise à jour s'arrête toujours avant la fin. J'ai aussi parcouru ce fil de discussion sans voir le tuto de mise à jour avec un cd live Linux. Je dois être bigleux, mais si quelqu'un pouvais me mettre le doigt dessus, ça serait sympa 

Merci


----------



## Genuis (29 Avril 2011)

> J'ai essayé la mise à jour en installant Windows 7 sur une partition  Bootcamp. J'ai échoué à chaque fois. Le téléchargement de la mise à jour  s'arrête toujours avant la fin. J'ai aussi parcouru ce fil de  discussion sans voir le tuto de mise à jour avec un cd live Linux. Je  dois être bigleux, mais si quelqu'un pouvais me mettre le doigt dessus,  ça serait sympa
> 
> Merci



http://www.vikings-paintball.fr/MAJ_OCZVERTEX2_MAC.pdf

Voila l'adresse,  il était à la page 3 le lien 




> Quel est l'apport du firmware 1,33 par rapport au firmware 1,24 ?



Même si je me répète beaucoup à se sujet, il y a beaucoup de correction notamment sur la mise à jour 1.32. Sur Mac, il y a notamment la correction d'un soucis avec l'hibernation du Mac.


Pour le reste, je vais rafraichir le tuto quand je vais réalisé la mise à jour sur mon SSD, malheureusement je suis pas mal occupé en se moment.


----------



## LaurentR (29 Avril 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> http://www.vikings-paintball.fr/MAJ_OCZVERTEX2_MAC.pdf
> 
> Voila l'adresse,  il était à la page 3 le lien
> 
> ...



Ok, merci. Je vais de mon côté potasse le tuto


----------



## Genuis (30 Avril 2011)

Je viens de passer mon SSD Vertex 2 en 1.33, sans aucun soucis, sa ma pris 5min avec mon tuto.

J'ai fais de nouvelles photos pour compléter le tuto. Je le met à jour  dans les jours à venir.


----------



## Genuis (30 Avril 2011)

Voila, je viens de faire une mise à jour du tuto, au programme :

- Ajouts de quelques photos

- Mise à jour du logiciel FWUPD de 1.13 à 1.15 (qui gere notamment les Vertex3)

Par la même occasion, je tiens à vous informer de la sorties du Firmware 1.33 des SSD. J'ai fais la mise à jour en 5min à l'aide du tuto et mon SSD fonctionne à merveille, pas de ralentissement ou de problème.

Le release note de la mise à jour ->http://www.ocztechnology.com/files/ssd_tools/OCZ_SSD_v133_Firmware_Release_Notes.pdf

Si vous remarquez quelques chose dans le tuto, merci de me faire parvenir les modifications à faire.


----------



## LaurentR (2 Mai 2011)

J'ai essayé sur un Mac Pro 2006 avec PCLinuxOS et je n'ai jamais réussi à mettre l'ordinateur en "suspend to ram", donc pas d'accès au SSD. J'ai vu sur le net que d'autres avaient le même problème. Je vais essayer avec Ubuntu, j'aurais peut-être plus de chance.


----------



## Genuis (2 Mai 2011)

> J'ai essayé sur un Mac Pro 2006 avec PCLinuxOS et je n'ai jamais réussi à  mettre l'ordinateur en "suspend to ram", donc pas d'accès au SSD. J'ai  vu sur le net que d'autres avaient le même problème. Je vais essayer  avec Ubuntu, j'aurais peut-être plus de chance.



Toujours le même soucis avec les MacPro, malheureusement je ne peux pas t'aider... Effectivement, tu peux essayer la méthode avec Ubuntu, si sa ne marche pas je vois pas trop comment t'aider.


----------



## LaurentR (3 Mai 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Toujours le même soucis avec les MacPro, malheureusement je ne peux pas t'aider... Effectivement, tu peux essayer la méthode avec Ubuntu, si sa ne marche pas je vois pas trop comment t'aider.



Merci. J'ai effectivement l'impression que les Mac Pro n'aime pas les live cd. Je viens d'essayer Mandriva et Ubuntu sans pouvoir démarrer ni l'un ni l'autre. Bon je ne désespère pas, je trouverai bien


----------



## al_x909 (8 Mai 2011)

Merci pour toutes ses infos


----------



## LaurentR (9 Mai 2011)

LaurentR a dit:


> Merci. J'ai effectivement l'impression que les Mac Pro n'aime pas les live cd. Je viens d'essayer Mandriva et Ubuntu sans pouvoir démarrer ni l'un ni l'autre. Bon je ne désespère pas, je trouverai bien



J'ai un début de déblocage. J'ai trouvé sur le forum de Ubuntu comment lancer le live cd sur un Mac Pro avec écran sur mini display :

1) Au menu de boot, après avoir choisi la langue, taper F6, sélectionner "nomodeset" et taper sur Esc.

2) Une ligne de commande Grub apparait. Déplacer le curseur vers la gauche juste avant "quiet splash" et taper "nomodeset xforcevesa", puis Entrée (le tuto dit F10, mais cette commande propose d'éteindre l'ordinateur)

Le Mac Pro devrait démarrer sur Gnome, mais sans la dernière interface, ce qui est suffisant pour la mise à jour.

Je n'ai pas réussi à utiliser le fwupd présent sur ma clé usb. J'ai toujours une erreur "command not found". Je l'ai donc téléchargé et copié sur le bureau du live cd.

Je n'ai pas réussi, même après une mise en veille de l'ordinateur, à voir le SSD. En fait, "hdparm -I" affiche bien quelque chose, mais rien qui ne ressemble à la capture de la documentation. Du coup, la commande fwupd échoue avec une erreur "disque dur incompatible".

J'ai tout de même écrit à OCZ pour manifester ma mauvaise humeur devant l'absence de logiciel de mise à jour pour Mac alors que ce SSD fonctionne sur toutes les plateformes et coute quand même son prix.


----------



## supergrec (11 Mai 2011)

J'ai réessayé avec le cable ethernet.

Connexion impossible. Comme le dit Genius surement du au fait que j'ai le modèle 2011.

J'ai tout essayé, si quelqu'un peut m'aider.

J'ai un pc portable. Puis je installer mon ssd dans un boitier externe et effectué la mise a jours ?

Merci a vous


----------



## Genuis (11 Mai 2011)

Non, simplement parce qu'il faut que ton SSD soit en AHCI donc branché sur  SATA.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h47 ----------

Pour les Mac Pro et MacBook 2011, vous pouvez tenter avec le CD de restauration de Windows 7, mais pour sa il vous faut un BOOTCAMP avec Windows 7 dessus.


----------



## supergrec (12 Mai 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Non, simplement parce qu'il faut que ton SSD soit en AHCI donc branché sur  SATA.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h47 ----------
> 
> Pour les Mac Pro et MacBook 2011, vous pouvez tenter avec le CD de restauration de Windows 7, mais pour sa il vous faut un BOOTCAMP avec Windows 7 dessus.



Il n'y a pas d'autre solution ?

Je ne souhaite pas installer windows ( même si j'ai le cd ) car avec mes 120 Go ( enfin plus que 40 dispo ) il ne me restera plus rien avec windows.

J'ai une autre question ( je pense que ces pas possible mais sait on jamais ) si j'installe windows sur un disque dur bootable et que je démarre mon macbook avec ce disque dur, pourrai je installer cette MAJ ?


----------



## Genuis (12 Mai 2011)

> Il n'y a pas d'autre solution ?



Sur du Mac de 2011, j'ai pas potassé parce que je n'ai pas la possibilité de tester...( pas encore de machine 2011, même si je compte remplacer mon MacBook par un Mac Mini 2011 quand ils vont sortir, donc à se moment la je vais me retrouver dans la même galère que toi et la je vais pouvoir travailler le sujet.)



> Je ne souhaite pas installer windows ( même si j'ai le cd ) car avec mes  120 Go ( enfin plus que 40 dispo ) il ne me restera plus rien avec  windows.



Rien ne t'oblige une foi la mise à jour faites de garder ta session BOOTCAMP, tu peux tres bien faire ton bootcamp juste le temps de mettre à jour le SSD .



> J'ai une autre question ( je pense que ces pas possible mais sait on  jamais ) si j'installe windows sur un disque dur bootable et que je  démarre mon macbook avec ce disque dur, pourrai je installer cette MAJ ?



Sur le papier ton idée est super alléchante, maintenant, si tu trouve le moyen de faire un disque dur externe Windows 7 bootable sur Mac, je veux bien que tu me donne ton astuce rapidement, parce que pour faire la mise à jour du SSD sa serait une vrai "révolution"


----------



## supergrec (12 Mai 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Sur du Mac de 2011, j'ai pas potassé parce que je n'ai pas la possibilité de tester...( pas encore de machine 2011, même si je compte remplacer mon MacBook par un Mac Mini 2011 quand ils vont sortir, donc à se moment la je vais me retrouver dans la même galère que toi et la je vais pouvoir travailler le sujet.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon ben je suis résigné a garder ma version actuel.

En tout cas merci a toi pour tout ses conseil, et le super boulot que tu fait.


----------



## Genuis (12 Mai 2011)

Non, il faut juste attendre une nouvelle version de PCLinuxOS qui va intégrer les drivers des MacBook Pro 2011 ;-)


----------



## LaurentR (14 Mai 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Sur le papier ton idée est super alléchante, maintenant, si tu trouve le moyen de faire un disque dur externe Windows 7 bootable sur Mac, je veux bien que tu me donne ton astuce rapidement, parce que pour faire la mise à jour du SSD sa serait une vrai "révolution"



J'ai essayé en faisant un live cd de windows 7 avec ce tuto : 

http://forum.pcastuces.com/creer_un_live_cd_de_windows_7-f3s7000.htm

Le cd fonctionne sur mon mac pro. J'ai téléchargé et décompressé l'utilitaire de mise à jour de OCZ. Je l'ai lancé en tant qu'administrateur. Il a bien vu mon disque Vertex 2. J'ai lancé la mise à jour et le téléchargement a bien été jusqu'au bout. C'est là que ça bloque, car quand je veux voir le disque dur pour confirmer la mise à jour, l'utilitaire de OCZ me dit qu'il ne détecte aucun disque SSD et quand je redémarre sous Mac, c'est pour constater que rien ne s'est passé.


----------



## Genuis (16 Mai 2011)

> J'ai essayé en faisant un live cd de windows 7 avec ce tuto :
> 
> http://forum.pcastuces.com/creer_un_..._7-f3s7000.htm
> 
> Le cd fonctionne sur mon mac pro. J'ai téléchargé et décompressé  l'utilitaire de mise à jour de OCZ. Je l'ai lancé en tant  qu'administrateur. Il a bien vu mon disque Vertex 2. J'ai lancé la mise à  jour et le téléchargement a bien été jusqu'au bout. C'est là que ça  bloque, car quand je veux voir le disque dur pour confirmer la mise à  jour, l'utilitaire de OCZ me dit qu'il ne détecte aucun disque SSD et quand je redémarre sous Mac, c'est pour constater que rien ne s'est passé.



Tu a lancé l'application en mode Administrateur ? Parce que, si tu lance pas le ToolBox en mode administrateur, il ne trouvera pas le SSD.


----------



## LaurentR (16 Mai 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Tu a lancé l'application en mode Administrateur ? Parce que, si tu lance pas le ToolBox en mode administrateur, il ne trouvera pas le SSD.



Je l'ai lancé en mode administrateur. En fait, il voit le SSD, je peut lancer la mise à jour jusqu'à ce qu'il m'affiche "Download complete" et c'est là que ça se gâte. J'essaie de sélectionner une nouvelle fois le disque pour confirmer que la mise à jour a été effectuée, et le Toolbox ne voit plus le disque. Mais peut-être faut-il que je l'enregistre et que je je le lance à partir de la clé. Je vais essayer ça/


----------



## supergrec (15 Juin 2011)

Des nouvelles sur la nouvelle version de PCLinuxOS ?


----------



## jayjayjay (15 Juin 2011)

Et à propos de la gestion de la TRIM avec TRIM enabler? Quelqu'un en est-il satisfait? Je me demande si je dois le faire sur mon VERTEX2 1.33 de retour du SAV


----------



## Genuis (18 Juin 2011)

Aucune nouvelle concernant PCLinuxOS, je vais essayer de me renseigner plus en détail   Concernant l'activation du TRIM, je te conseille d'attendre Lion ! Il ne devrait plus tarder ;-) et normalement il sera gérer en natif (ou alors Apple est stupide...)


----------



## Slyoo (21 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas si vous êtes au courant vu que la news date du 9 juin dernier mais OCZ a crée un live CD linux spécifique (qui peut également être installé sur une clé USB au moyen d'Unetbootin' pour mac) avec une interface graphique (qui permet donc de s'affranchir des lignes de commandes.)

Vous pouvez trouver toutes les informations relatives à ce release sur la page dédiée du forum OCZ : Bootable tools for OCZ SandForce driven SSD

Je viens de faire la manip sur mon mbp 13 de 2009 (OCZ Vertex 2 60 Go) et la procédure est absolument enfantine :
1 - On boot sur un live CD qu'on a au préalable téléchargé et gravé (en maintenant la touche C au démarage du mac)
2 - On arrive sur un linux spécifique d'OCZ avec tous les utilitaires nécessaires pour maintenir ses disques SSD SandForce. On peut entre autre "dégeler" un SSD, faire une mise à zero  des données et bien sûr, mettre à jour le firmware en live update ! (via wifi en entrant ses identifiant de connexion ou via son réseau)

Le seul système qui apparemment ne fonctionnerait pas avec cette manip  pour l'instant serait le MBP 17" de 2011 dixit OCZ.

Cela rend caduque l'excellent guide de Genuis, néanmoins, je le remercie encore pour sa précieuse contribution qui m'a évité de devoir installer un Windows qui ne m'aurait servi à rien d'autre sur mon mac et qui m'a poussé à aller voir ce qui se faisait sur le site d'OCZ en la matière. 
Tchuss


----------



## supergrec (21 Juin 2011)

J'ai suivi la procédure a la lettre et ça ne marche pas.

A chaque fois il me dit : Firmware update failed

J'ai bien internet et j'ai essayé la méthode en mettant l'ordi en sleep pendant 30 seconde mais rien a faire.


----------



## Slyoo (22 Juin 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> J'ai suivi la procédure a la lettre et ça ne marche pas.
> 
> A chaque fois il me dit : Firmware update failed
> 
> J'ai bien internet et j'ai essayé la méthode en mettant l'ordi en sleep pendant 30 seconde mais rien a faire.


La première tentavie, pareil, puis j'ai mis en veille (via l'utilitaire unfreeze)
Moi, j'ai profité de la mise en veille pour aller aux toilettes :sifflote: donc le mac est resté bien plus de 30 secondes en veille 
au reveil, firmware update, nickel.


----------



## Genuis (22 Juin 2011)

> Cela  rend caduque l'excellent guide de Genuis, néanmoins, je le remercie  encore pour sa précieuse contribution qui m'a évité de devoir installer  un Windows qui ne m'aurait servi à rien d'autre sur mon mac et qui m'a  poussé à aller voir ce qui se faisait sur le site d'OCZ en la matière.
> Tchuss



Merci du compliment, effectivement mon guide ne sert plus à grand chose . Je suis content que OCZ est fini par réagir aux nombreuses demandes, jespère juste que OCZ ne va pas sarrêter la est va continuer à perfectionner son système de mise à jour.

Si certains le désire, je pourrais réaliser un nouveau guide afin de facilité l'apprivoisement de la nouvelle méthode, si vous êtes preneur manifester vous, je ferais en fonction de la demande 

Merci à vous de tenir le sujet à jour !


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (22 Juin 2011)

En ce qui me concerne vu que je connais bien ta procèdure Genuis je vais rester avec elle !

Ceci dit dans l'avenir si la nouvelle méthode semble plus facile et plus mieux  je ne dit pas non pour une nouvelle doc 
A l'occasion


----------



## LaurentR (22 Juin 2011)

J'ai cherché une doc permettant de créer un clé usb bootable pour l'image OCZ, mais la seule chose sur laquelle je suis tombé est unetbootin ( http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ ), un logiciel qui fonctionne sous Mac, Windows et Linux, mais qui génère des clés usb bootables qui ne fonctionnent pas sur Mac. À moins que je n'ai loupé une étape. Donc je cherche un tuto qui indiquerai comment faire cette clé bootable.

Merci


----------



## Slyoo (24 Juin 2011)

Au départ, moi aussi, je voulais faire un boot sur stick USB... finalement, je me suis décidé à graver un CD... Ce qui est la méthode la plus rapide et la plus facile à mettre en uvre parce que même si le boot sur CD est plus lent qu'un boot sur stick USB, ce n'est pas tout les jours qu'on met à jour le firmware (ou qu'on met à zero les données - ce qui en outre est faisable avec d'autres outils directement sur OSX)


----------



## supergrec (24 Juin 2011)

Oui je tire un chapeau a OCZ qui nous offre une procédure d'une simplicité incroyable.

Encore faut il que ça marche.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (24 Juin 2011)

En tout cas la MAJ 10.6.8 n'active toujours pas le trim pour les SSD OCZ ... toujours aussi consternant chez Apple


----------



## LaurentR (25 Juin 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Oui je tire un chapeau a OCZ qui nous offre une procédure d'une simplicité incroyable.
> 
> Encore faut il que ça marche.



Et là, c'est une autre paire de manche. Impossible de démarrer sur le CD avec mon Mac Pro intel 2006. Je tombe toujours sur un écran noir et ça ne va pas plus loin.


----------



## Genuis (26 Juin 2011)

> Au départ, moi aussi, je voulais faire un boot sur stick USB...  finalement, je me suis décidé à graver un CD... Ce qui est la méthode la  plus rapide et la plus facile à mettre en uvre parce que même si le  boot sur CD est plus lent qu'un boot sur stick USB, ce n'est pas tout  les jours qu'on met à jour le firmware (ou qu'on met à zero les données -  ce qui en outre est faisable avec d'autres outils directement sur OSX)



Oui, effectivement faites le avec un CD. Bien sur il faudra surement refaire un CD à chaque changement de Mac (puisque si OCZ fais les choses bien il mettra son LiveCD à jour avec les derniers drivers et version de son logiciel !)



> En tout cas la MAJ 10.6.8 n'active toujours pas le trim pour les SSD OCZ ... toujours aussi consternant chez Apple



Attendons de voir MacOSX Lion, jespère vraiment qu'ils auront activé en natif la fonctionnalité pour tout les SSD, sinon sa nous prouvera une foi de plus que Apple ferme son éco-système volontairement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (26 Juin 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Attendons de voir MacOSX Lion, jespère vraiment qu'ils auront activé en natif la fonctionnalité pour tout les SSD, sinon sa nous prouvera une foi de plus que Apple ferme son éco-système volontairement.



Bah perso lion ne mintéresse pas ... plus de roseta, plus de front-row, toujours pas de blu-ray, une grosse partition que je ne veux pas ... bref même s'il gère le trim ça sera sans moi !


----------



## Somchay (7 Juillet 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Si certains le désire, je pourrais réaliser un nouveau guide afin de facilité l'apprivoisement de la nouvelle méthode, si vous êtes preneur manifester vous, je ferais en fonction de la demande
> 
> Merci à vous de tenir le sujet à jour !



Bonjour, 

dans mon cas, ce serait avec plaisir car je n'ai pas trop compris la nouvelle méthode, notamment lorsqu'il évoque des fichier .exe ou parle de "PC"... alors qu'on est sur Mac 

D'autant plus qu'avec la méthode initiale très détaillée et claire, j'ai tout de même un problème : lorsque je boot sur le CD, l'écran reste noir et plus rien ne se passe  j'ai pourtant un MacBook Pro 2010.


----------



## supergrec (7 Juillet 2011)

Non pas de fichier .exe dans la méthode OCZ.

C'est juste un .iso a graver sur un cd.

Tu boot dessus et tu  a juste ( une fois démarrer dessus ) cliqué sur firmware OCZ.

Tu appuye sur entré et le tours et joué.

Pas de code a rentré, pas besoin d'ouvrir la console.

D'une simplicité extrème. Bravo OCZ

En tous cas ça se présente comme ça sur papier.

Certain y sont arrivé et moi je n'y arrive pas, pourtant j'ai suivi le procédure a la lettre.

Maintenant qu'OCZ ce penche dessus, je ne perd pas espoirs d'une MAJ de cette outils.

En tous cas il se rapproche fortement de crucial.


----------



## Somchay (12 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour le résumé, c'est en fait donc très simple en utilisant un support CD... dans la méthode donnée c'est l'utilisation du support clé USB qui m'avait un peu embrouillé


----------



## sclicer (17 Juillet 2011)

Bon je remonte le topic.
Voilà j'ai envie de redonner une seconde vie à mon imac alu 24"
 (version 2007 de mémoire : 2,4ghz,4go et HD2600)

Bref j'étais partie sur un C300 mais vus la disponibilité et le prix j 'hésite avec un vertex 2 de 120 ou 180go.

Seulement voilà avec ce thread, je suis pas très chaud.
Déjà le vertex vaut-il réellement le coup face au C300 ? Et qu'elle est cette histoire de MAJ, il faut vraiment les faire ? Pour les performances ?
Je compte le prendre sur Amazone, vais-je avoir la fameuse version bridée en 25nm ?

Merci pour votre aide?


----------



## Lucieaus (17 Juillet 2011)

Le Vertex 2 te suffirait. Tu n'as pas vraiment besoin d'un SSD en SATA 3 vu l'âge de ton Mac, sauf si tu comptes en changer bientôt et que tu comptes ensuite mettre le SSD dans ton nouvel iMac.

Franchement, en terme de perfs, tu ne vas pas ressentir grosses différences. D'après Lesnumériques, le Vertex 2 est légèrement plus performant, et d'après eux http://www.anandtech.com/show/3812/the-ssd-diaries-crucials-realssd-c300/9 il vaut mieux partir sur du contrôleur Sandforce (OCZ, etc ...) avec Mac OS vu qu'il n'y a pas de TRIM.

Les mises à jour du firmware sont surtout faites pour améliorer la stabilité.

Pour ta question concernant les version. Sur les Vertex 2, il faut éviter les SSD en 25nm. Pour les reconnaitre, il y a un "E" ajouté dans la référence juste après le "VTX"

http://www.amazon.com/OCZ-Technology-Vertex-2-5-Inch-OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G/dp/B003NE5JCO
*Item model number:* OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G

Donc du 25nm

http://www.amazon.com/OCZ-Technology-Vertex-2-5-Inch-OCZSSD2-2VTXE180G/dp/B003WT4XYU
*Item model number:* OCZSSD2-2VTXE180G

Donc du 25nm.


----------



## sclicer (17 Juillet 2011)

Quand tu parle de stabilité, c'est indispensable ?
Y'a de gros problème.
Et pour les 25nm c'est vraiment le modèle à éviter ?


----------



## Lucieaus (17 Juillet 2011)

Les mises à jour du firmware peuvent corriger des bugs et problèmes en tout genre, apporter des améliorations et autres. Donc oui, c'est relativement indispensable, et ce, quelque soit les appareils (SSD, cartes mères [sur les ordis portables, surtout], lecteurs MP3, téléviseurs, etc ..).

Il n'y a strictement aucune raison pour qu'une telle mise à jour mette la pagaille. Si deux personnes rencontrent des problèmes sur des dizaines de millions d'utilisateurs, le problème ne peut en aucun cas venir du produit ou de la mise à jour.

Oui, vraiment.
Moins de capacité de stockage (donc moins cher), mais aussi moins performant, et d'après certains, plus limité en durée de vie (moins de cycles). L'immense majorité des SSD aujourd'hui sont en 25nm, mais pour les Vertex 2, c'est vraiment à éviter.


----------



## Genuis (18 Juillet 2011)

Moi, maintenant je conseil le Crucial M4 pour toutes les machines Apple.

L'avantage du Crucial M4, c'est qui a largement fait ses preuves sur les Mac, le système de mise à jour est très simple est fonctionne bien (j'ai vue de plainte concernant une mise à jour qui ne fonctionne pas), il est fiable et tu pourra le mettre dans un nouveau Mac en SATA 6Gbit.

Le seul défaut du Crucial M4 c'est l'écriture qui est légèrement inférieur au Vertex 2 et quasiement 3 fois inférieur au Vertex 3.

Maintenant, sur des SSD de 120Go ont écris pas tout les jours, généralement on s'en sert pour mettre le système est les applications se qui au final est utilisé à 80% en Lecture.

Concernant le Vertex 2, évite au maximum un 25nm ! C'est un vrai daube ! Il existe certains "VTXE" en 34nm en 32bit, je sais que LDLC en avait un bon stock. Maintenant si tu veux savoir de façon sur si tu a un 25nm, tu à juste à regarder la version Firmware du SSD, si tu est en 1.25 ou 1.28 en réglage d'usine tu a un 25nm. Si tu est en dessous 1.13 tu a de la chance.

Bref, mon avis, évite un maximum le Vertex 2 qu'ils sortent maintenant vise plutôt un Crucial M4 avec les performance un peut moindre mais ou la fiabilité est la facilité des mises à jours son sur.


----------



## spawn064 (19 Juillet 2011)

j'ai un MBP de mi 2010 avec un SSD vertex 3 Max iops version 2.06 (Os SN 10.6.8 dessus), avec le HDD d'origine a la place du superdrive.

Quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi je ne peux pas booter sur le cd?

Quand j'essaie, l'écran de démarrage gris avec la pomme gris foncé : la pomme laisse place au signe "rond barré", et reste comme ceci.

merci


----------



## supergrec (19 Juillet 2011)

Normalement il faut inséré le cd ( en .iso ) et redémarrer en maintenant la touche alt


----------



## spawn064 (19 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Normalement il faut inséré le cd ( en .iso ) et redémarrer en maintenant la touche alt




je l'ai fais mais c'est toujours pareil, aurais tu le lien de l'iso a graver?

merci


----------



## supergrec (19 Juillet 2011)

C'est le lien post #177.

Une fois dans cette page tu as le lien : download the tools for OCZ ...


----------



## spawn064 (19 Juillet 2011)

c'est ce que j'avais fais. Je viens de retéléchager, et de regraver l'image...ca ne fontionne toujours pas...


----------



## spawn064 (20 Juillet 2011)

voilà ce que j'ai sur mon écran : http://cl.ly/0S0N3t3U1r35142G2S13

j'ai testé avec une clé USB comme dans ce tuto (en suivant scrupuleusement TOUT a la lettre) : http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...Bootable-Tools-for-OCZ-SandForce-Driven-SSD-s mais lorsque je reboot, il n'y a que mon SSD qui s'affiche, la clé USB non (elle travaille quelques secondes, la LED verte qu'il y a dedans clignote, mais ensuite elle s'éteint et plus rien).

La seule différence avec le tuto c'est que le fichier est "ocz_fwupd_1.64.2.10.iso" au lieu de "ocz_fwupd_1.00.iso".


----------



## Genuis (21 Juillet 2011)

J'ai eu le même soucis, en essayant de créer une clef USB bootable de leur logiciel de mise à jour.

Sa n'a pas marcher, chose qui m'étonne pas trop enfaites, parce que à partir du moment ou pour faire la clef USB il faut utiliser un logiciel disponible que sur PC...

Bref, je pense que la meilleur solution c'est de graver le logiciel sur un CD Vierge.


----------



## spawn064 (21 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse Genuis ! 

Je l'ai gravé sur un cd rw mais ca a échoué : lorsque je selectionne le cd ("windows") au lancement du mac, j'ai l'écran gris avec la pomme qui se transforme en "rond barré" et qui clignote.

Le fait que ce soit un cd rw est il en cause?

Ensuite, faut il passer d'abord en 1.9 avant de faire la maj complète, ou puis-je passer directement de mon 1.06 a la maj actuelle?

merci!


----------



## Genuis (21 Juillet 2011)

Concernant les CDRW, méfiance parce que j'avais eu le coup avec un CDRW sur le LiveCD de PCLinuxOS qui ne voulait pas démarrer...

Je te conseil quand même de passer par un CD-R l'histoire d'être sur, maintenant je ne peux pas te dire si sa marchera comme il faut, même si il y a pas de raison que sa marche pas avec un bon CD-R.



> Ensuite, faut il passer d'abord en 1.9 avant de faire la maj complète,  ou puis-je passer directement de mon 1.06 a la maj actuelle?



Tu peux passer directement de ta version à la dernière, étant donné que le Firmware est totalement remplacé par le nouveau (ce n'est pas une mise à jour du Firmware c'est carrément un remplacement).


----------



## spawn064 (21 Juillet 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Concernant les CDRW, méfiance parce que j'avais eu le coup avec un CDRW sur le LiveCD de PCLinuxOS qui ne voulait pas démarrer...
> 
> Je te conseil quand même de passer par un CD-R l'histoire d'être sur, maintenant je ne peux pas te dire si sa marchera comme il faut, même si il y a pas de raison que sa marche pas avec un bon CD-R.




Même soucis avec un cd-R


----------



## Genuis (22 Juillet 2011)

> Même soucis avec un cd-R



La c'est beaucoup plus ennuyeux... Ils sont chiant chez OCZ ils sont pas capable de faire des trucs qui marche du premier coup... Malheureusement je vois pas trop comment ont peut faire, moi j'ai essayé par Clef USB elle était même pas reconnus au démarrage de la machine...


----------



## spawn064 (22 Juillet 2011)

Oui là ca m'exaspère sérieusement : 
- boot avec un cd rw 
- boot avec un cd r
- boot sur clé usb
- tentative d'installation de windows 7 avec boot camp pour pouvoir utiliser le fichier de maj en ".exe" : plantage au boot d'installation de W7...


Je me demande si ce n'est pas le "bios" (si c'est comme ca qu'on l'appel sur mac aussi) qui a un problème, puisque je ne peux booter sur rien ormis les cd d'install de SN ou Lion.


----------



## Genuis (22 Juillet 2011)

> Je me demande si ce n'est pas le "bios" (si c'est comme ca qu'on l'appel  sur mac aussi) qui a un problème, puisque je ne peux booter sur rien  ormis les cd d'install de SN ou Lion.



Sur Mac c'est l'EFI qui remplace le Bios. Sinon, non je pense pas que sa viens de ton EFI. Le gros soucis c'est surtout que OCZ prévois ces mise à jour pour les PC. Du coup ont se retrouve avec des CD qui marche que sur certains Mac, des mises à jours qui ne veulent pas fonctionner sur d'autre Mac, ou alors des mises à jours qui ne fonctionne pas du tout (sur les Mac Pro par exemple) ... Bref c'est tout une histoire est c'est vraiment vraiment agaçant.

Voila pourquoi maintenant je recommande vraiment les M4 de Crucial, même si les performances sont moins élevé la facilité des mises à jours, et la fiabilité des SSD en font pour moi de bien meilleurs option que les OCZ.

La seul chose qu'il te reste à faire si tout sa ne veut pas marcher, c'est de le mettre dans un autre ordinateur... M'enfin sur le long terme c'est pas une solution.


Bon courage.


----------



## spawn064 (22 Juillet 2011)

est ce que le problème ne vient pas juste du fait que mon lecteur cd/dvd est externe donc en USB et que l'EFI refuse de booter autre chose que du SN ou LION / sata...?

Pour tester j'ai carrément téléchargé une autre version de windows 7 (une autre que celle que j'ai chez moi), et le résultat est pareil...


----------



## Genuis (22 Juillet 2011)

> est ce que le problème ne vient pas juste du fait que mon lecteur cd/dvd  est externe donc en USB et que l'EFI refuse de booter autre chose que  du SN ou LION / sata...?



Oula oui, c'est fort possible ce que tu dit... De toutes façon, la version USB ne fonctionne pas chez moi non plus, donc sa, à mon avis sa viens pas d'une mauvaise manipulation de ta part, mais plutôt d'un soucis de compatibilité entre l'USB de boot et les Mac.

Concernant le CD-R j'ai pas pus essayer encore chez moi, j'ai pas réussi à remettre la mains sur un CD-R, donc il faut que j'aille en acheter pour faire des tests. Maintenant il est fort possible que le soucis se situe justement au niveau du lecteur CD USB.

Il faut que je me penche sur la question et que jarpente les Forums OCZ l'histoire de voir les retours des autres utilisateurs Mac.

J'ai pas eu beaucoup le temps en se moment de me replonger la dedans, mais je compte bien mis remettre sérieusement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------

J'ai trouvé sa :

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...-Firmware-Secure-Erase-amp-General-Maintaince

a voir, je dois y aller je re regarde vers 22, 23h.


----------



## spawn064 (22 Juillet 2011)

je viens de "lire"...et je dois avouer que je pige pas tout... l'anglais et moi... je vais quand même me pencher dessus...


----------



## spawn064 (23 Juillet 2011)

J'ai enfin réussi a faire la maj : 
ouvrir le mac
enlever le HDD
mettre le SSD a la place du HDD
mettre le superdrive
faire la maj (là ca passe sans soucis)
redémonter
remettre son SSD a sa place ainsi que son HDD

J'ai testé avec le SSD et le superdrive dans le mac : plus de probleme de mise en veille...lorsque j'ai tout remonté (SSD + HDD)  : le probleme est revenu...le HDD semble donc en être la cause...


----------



## Argeuh (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement en 1.27 avec mon Vertex 2.
Or j'ai de gros soucis dans mon MBP, je le retrouve régulièrement figé. De plus, lorsque je veux le démarrer je dois m'y prendre à 4 ou 5 fois avant que la Pomme n'apparaisse, sinon c'est écran blanc.

Je suis allé sur le site d'OCZ et j'ai téléchargé le "OCZToolbox 2.38" que j'ai lancé sous Bootcamp.
J'a lancé la MAJ, le Mac prévît ensuite qu'il va s'éteindre sous 15s, et...et c'est tout. Il s'éteint, et est toujours en 1.27 au boot!


----------



## Lecompas (26 Juillet 2011)

spawn064 a dit:


> J'ai testé avec le SSD et le superdrive dans le mac : plus de probleme de mise en veille...lorsque j'ai tout remonté (SSD + HDD)  : le probleme est revenu...le HDD semble donc en être la cause...



Quel problème? Connais-tu cet article?


----------



## Seventeen (30 Juillet 2011)

Après tout ces soucis, mon OCZ va aller dans la PS3 (ca la fera moins chauffer), et direction crucial pour un SSD de boot updatable sur mac lui


----------



## Genuis (7 Août 2011)

> Quel problème? Connais-tu cet article?



C'est bon, je l'ai aidé à résoudre son problème, il suffit juste d'inverser les deux disques (le SSD en principal et le HD dans le superdrive) 


http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=300750&hl=veille+disque+ssd+macbook+pro


----------



## Argeuh (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Je suis actuellement l'excellent tutorial de Genius, or je suis bloqué:

Lors du redémarrage (chapitre III étape 2) il faut entrer "guest" et "guest".

Or voici ce qui s'affiche, je ne sais tout simplement pas lancer la session

La 1ere photo c'est ce ce qui passe après que j'ai tapé guest en localhost puis guest en password (déjà le clavier ne semble pas répondre sur le password, rien ne s'affiche, ni caractères ni étoiles)
La 2nde photo c'est juste avant

Please help


----------



## supergrec (11 Août 2011)

Quand tu tape ton password, c'est tout a fait normal que rien ne s'affiche.

Mais pourquoi tu n'a pas utilisez la méthode décrite dans le lien post #177

C'est une méthode très simpliste.

Il suffit de graver l'image ISO, booter dessus et clické sur update Firmware.


----------



## Argeuh (11 Août 2011)

Merci du lien je ne l'avais pas vu.
Evidemment je viens de griller mon dernier dvd vierge avec le tuto, donc ça attendra :/


----------



## supergrec (11 Août 2011)

Argeuh a dit:


> Merci du lien je ne l'avais pas vu.
> Evidemment je viens de griller mon dernier dvd vierge avec le tuto, donc ça attendra :/



un cd-r suffit amplement


----------



## Argeuh (11 Août 2011)

C'est fait merci du tuyau, j'espère que mon MBP va démarrer correctement désormais


----------



## supergrec (12 Août 2011)

J'ai encore essaye et toujours impossible de mettre a jours mon ssd.

Es ce que quelqu'un a réussi avec un Macbook Pro 2011.

J'arrive pas a me connecté au net ( cable et wifi ).

Apparemment il y aurai un driver manquant pour la nouvelle carte Airport.


----------



## phipounet (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Avec un macbook pro unibody late 2008 que je viens d'équiper d'un OCZ 180Go Vertex 2, je tente de mettre à jour le firmware comme la plupart d'entre vous.

J'ai téléchargé le nécessaire, et mis ça sur un dvd rw, et je boots sur ce DVD, je vois bien le premier écran me demandant de choisir le type d'interface, je sélectionne le premier (GUI par défaut), ça démarre jusqu'à l'erreur suivante, et ça en reste là, l'ordi reste planté :







Est-ce quelqu'un peut m'aider ??

Merci par avance,

Philippe


----------



## supergrec (13 Août 2011)

Il est conseiller pour une image disque de graver avec un -r et non un -rw.

Tente de re-graver


----------



## phipounet (14 Août 2011)

Merci pour ton aide Supergrec. 

Je viens de regraver l'iso sur un CD-R, malheureusement, sans succès. 

Le démarrage s'arrête exactement au même endroit...

La vérité doit être ailleurs...

Philippe


----------



## supergrec (14 Août 2011)

As tu essayé sur une autre machine ?

ça permettrai de voir si le problème vient du cd ou du mac


----------



## Genuis (20 Août 2011)

> J'ai encore essaye et toujours impossible de mettre a jours mon ssd.
> 
> Es ce que quelqu'un a réussi avec un Macbook Pro 2011.
> 
> ...


Ils ont sortient une nouvelle version de PCLinuxOS, avec un peut de chance, les drivers des composant des MacBook 2011 sont intégré dans se Build.

A tu essayé ?



> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis actuellement l'excellent tutorial de Genius, or je suis bloqué:
> 
> ...


Pas étonnant que rien ne s'écrive quand tu tape le Password, j'ai eu la même chose, j'ai donc écris le password dans le vide et fais entrer, sa fonctionne comme sa. C'est bizarre que tu bloque ici, tu dois foirer quelque chose...

Il faut savoir que mon tuto n'est pas à jour, il existe une nouvelle version de PCLinuxOS ainsi qu'une nouvelle version du fwupdate de OCZ donc, je vais remettre tout les liens à jours sur le tuto.



Pour le LiveCD de OCZ, j'ai vaguement l'impression qu'il ne marche pas sur beaucoup de machine... J'attendais une future mise à jour des SSD pour me pencher la dessus, m'enfin vue que la dernière mise à jour date déjà de pas mal de temps, je vais peut être me lancer avant la dedans.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

Je viens de mettre à jour le tuto ! Pour toutes les personnes qui n'avais pas de soucis pour démarrer sur PCLinuxOS et pour activer le WIFI ou le branchement par câble, je vous conseil de garder l'ancienne version de PCLinuxOS, par contre vous pouvez utiliser la dernière version du logiciel OCZ.

Pour ceux qui arrivaient pas à faire fonctionner PCLinuxOS correctement vous pouvez alors essayer avec la nouvelle version. Ainsi que la nouvelle version du logiciel OCZ.

Je vous remet le liens pour telecharger le tuto :

Tutoriel de mise à jour OCZ


----------



## axelblue (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous

Sur Macbook pro 2011, je réalise que la méthode pclinuxos ne fonctionne plus. Incompatibilité pclinuxos en 32bits apparement.
Je tente alors la méthode fournie par ocz, avec image disque ocz_fwupd_1.642.12.04.iso
Helas, le boot ne fonctionne pas
"Seraching for pmagic-6.4.sqfs...
the magic-6.4.sqf file could not be found"
J'ai bien évidemment retenté une seconde gravure. Même topo.

Une piste pour moi?

Merci


----------



## Genuis (21 Août 2011)

Tu a essayé avec la nouvelle version de PCLinuxOS ? Sinon, concernant le CD de OCZ, sa ne m'étonne pas que tu n'est pas réussi...


----------



## axelblue (22 Août 2011)

J'ai essayé avec les deux dernière distrib de pclinuxos, mais semble t'il le fait qu'elles soient en 32B pose un probleme : impossible d'achever le boot...
Ayant la dernière version de MBP de 2011, ça bloque.
Sur mon ancien MBP13" de 2009, PClinuxos fonctionnait très bien!


----------



## Genuis (22 Août 2011)

> J'ai essayé avec les deux dernière distrib de pclinuxos, mais semble  t'il le fait qu'elles soient en 32B pose un probleme : impossible  d'achever le boot...
> Ayant la dernière version de MBP de 2011, ça bloque.
> Sur mon ancien MBP13" de 2009, PClinuxos fonctionnait très bien!



Hum... Il semble vraiment que les MacPro et les MacBook Pro 2011 pose soucis pour faire les mises à jours... 

J'ai malheureusement pas grand chose pour t'aider, il te reste 2 solutions :

-Utiliser le Live-CD de OCZ... Ne t'attends pas à grand chose j'ai encore trouvé personne qui arrive à le faire marcher sur un Mac.

-Utiliser une autre distribution Linux comme Ubuntu, c'est la dessus que tu aura le plus de chance de le mettre à niveau.


----------



## axelblue (22 Août 2011)

Le live cd OZC ne fonctionne pas pour moi, ni l'image livecd de windows avec outils ocz (version essai expirée, boot bloqué) et comme je n'ai pas de partition bootcamp/windows...
Pour Umbutu, j'ai des soucis de boot également avec la dernière version 64B, le boot n'en finit jamais...
Peut être devrais creuser du coté de REFIT, qui permettrais peu-être un boot correct d'Umbutu... Cela dit, tout ce qui touche a l'EFI, j'hésite encore à me lancer.
Pour l'instant, j'ai toujours mon MBP13 sous la main, donc j'ai pu me débrouiller en placent mon vertex2 dans le 13p pour le mettre a jour, mais je ne l'aurais plus des la fin de semaine cause revente.
En tout cas, merci pour ton aide, Génius


----------



## sebkulu (22 Août 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Hum... Il semble vraiment que les MacPro et les MacBook Pro 2011 pose soucis pour faire les mises à jours...
> 
> J'ai malheureusement pas grand chose pour t'aider, il te reste 2 solutions :
> 
> ...



Et sinon, pourquoi ne pas booter simplement sur une clé USB en mode MS-DOS, et lancer ensuite l'utilitaire d'update de firmware OCZ? 

Perso, j'ai toujours fait comme ça, avec 2 Agility, 1 Vertex, et 1 Vertex 2, et ça s'est toujours bien passé... (ok, j'étais sur PC )
Bon, après il y a sûrement des subtilités que je ne maîtrise pas, sinon je me doute qu'il n'y aurait pas un topic ouvert sur ce sujet


----------



## Genuis (22 Août 2011)

> Et sinon, pourquoi ne pas booter simplement sur une clé USB en mode  MS-DOS, et lancer ensuite l'utilitaire d'update de firmware OCZ?
> 
> Perso, j'ai toujours fait comme ça, avec 2 Agility, 1 Vertex, et 1  Vertex 2, et ça s'est toujours bien passé... (ok, j'étais sur PC )
> Bon, après il y a sûrement des subtilités que je ne maîtrise pas, sinon  je me doute qu'il n'y aurait pas un topic ouvert sur ce sujet




Si sa marche sur PC, sa marchera sur Mac, il suffit juste de trouver comment mettre le MS DOS sur une clef USB


----------



## sebkulu (22 Août 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Si sa marche sur PC, sa marchera sur Mac, il suffit juste de trouver comment mettre le MS DOS sur une clef USB



Bah spa un problème ça les gars, vous pensez que j'ai fait comment chez moi? 

1 ère solution, j'ai une clé USB bootable MS-DOS sous la main, je vous la clone si vous voulez 

2 ème solution, je vous linke les pages qui m'ont servi à le faire 
En gros, 2 étapes, la première est de préparer sa clé à en faire un clé bootable DOS:
Pour cela il faut l'utilitaire HP qui permet de réaliser cette action -> HP Disk Format Utility
Ensuite, il faut trouver les fichiers .SYS .COM, etc... du système qui va booter notre machine -> Bootdisk.com
Alors, sur ce site, vous trouverez tous les systèmes que vous voulez pour booter sur un système avec invite de commandes 

Ensuite, c'est un jeu d'enfant pour l'utilitaire de Flash, il suffit d'extraire celui-ci de l'archive ZIP ou ISO fournie par OCZ, ainsi que l'image du Firmware à mettre à jour, de copier le tout sur la clé, et c'est gagné 
Enfin, il faut rebooter sur sa clé USB, et à l'invite de commande taper xxxxx.EXE 12345.yyy pour flasher son bordel (xxxxx est le nom de l'utilitaire exécutable, genre AWDFLSH pour les BIOS de carte mère / 12345 est le nom de l'image Firmware / yyy est l'extension du fichier Firmware)

Si votre disque est en mode Legacy IDE, tout devrait rouler tranquillou, bien que j'aie déjà flashé en mode AHCI des Agility premier du nom (Contrôleur Indilix)...
Pour des Vertex 2 par contre (Contrôleur SandForce SF-12xx), je ne sais pas si ça passe :-/


Edit: Et je viens de me rendre compte, que, tout naturellement, je vous ai linké des pages pour l'utilitaire HP qui ne tourne que... sur PC  
Bon, bah va d'abord falloir faire un BootCamp ou passer par Parallels 
Edit2: Mais... on peut pas créer une Clé USB MS-DOS bootable direct sous Mac, sans avoir besoin d'utiliser l'utilitaire HP??? L'utilitaire disque ne permet pas ça? (Je demande parce qu'il me semble avoir vu un truc de ce goût là dans l'utilitaire disque lorsque j'ai créé ma clé USB de réinstallation de Lion... :mouais


----------



## axelblue (23 Août 2011)

L'idéal serai qu'OCZ nous fournisse sa batterie d'utilitaires (unfreeze, secure erase, update...) développés pour mac (.app et non .exe), ainsi, il nous serai facile de se créer une clé bootable mac avec ses utilitaires installés dessus, et on cesserai de remplir des pages et des pages de topics forum pour trouver une solution sans démontage et sans être tributaire de windows ou linux...
Ces fameux disques SSD sont pourtant bien vendus compatibles mac, et ce depuis 2 ans...
Alors pourquoi pas les utilitaires de gestions?

2 ans et pas la moindre trace d'utilitaires pour mac, et ce n'est pas faute de le demander...

Diantre, mais que font les développeurs de chez OCZ?...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h13 ----------

@ Sebkulu : 

Ton idée est intéressante, j'avais creusé dans ce sens, mais sans succès, l'utilitaire de disque sous apple est limité, sortit des format apple. 
J'ai tenté avec unetbootin, capable de créer des clé bootable linus sous mac, mais sans succès.
Peut être un clone de ta clé usb pourrait aider, sous réserve que notre formatage de clé en fat 32/MBR soit valide... Je n'en suis pas sur.
En ce qui me concerne, toute tentative de créer une clé usb bootable linux ou msdos ou windows se sont avérés des échecs.
Si OCZ nous développait ses outils en .app (natif mac), il nous serais facile de créer une clef usb bootable sous lion et d'être enfin autonome.


----------



## sebkulu (23 Août 2011)

axelblue a dit:


> L'idéal serai qu'OCZ nous fournisse sa batterie d'utilitaires (unfreeze, secure erase, update...) développés pour mac (.app et non .exe), ainsi, il nous serai facile de se créer une clé bootable mac avec ses utilitaires installés dessus, et on cesserai de remplir des pages et des pages de topics forum pour trouver une solution sans démontage et sans être tributaire de windows ou linux...
> Ces fameux disques SSD sont pourtant bien vendus compatibles mac, et ce depuis 2 ans...
> Alors pourquoi pas les utilitaires de gestions?
> 
> ...



Ben en même temps, il y a LA solution de faire un BootCamp pour avoir un Windows, et donc créer la clé USB à partir de ce même Windows 

Moi je veux bien vous filer une image de la clé, mais ce sera la même chose que l'image que vous téléchargerez du site Bootdisk.com, le vrai problème étant de créer une clé au format fat/mbr (et pas fat 32, parce qu'à l'époque du DOS, c'était de la fat hein ) avec l'utilitaire de disque MacOS si tu ne veux absolument pas installer un Windows sur ta machine 
Après, je peux aussi faire un clone de la clé, mais bon, pareil, il faudra que toi et les autres ayez le même logiciel que moi pour utiliser ce clone, et le mettre sur une clé USB (mais est-ce que les logiciels de clonage MacOS prennent en charge le format fat/mbr )


----------



## axelblue (23 Août 2011)

Utilitaire disque propose "MS-DOS (FAT)", mais le résultat du formatage donne MS-DOS (FAT32)...
N'ayant pas de license windows, ni de pc, je n'ai pas l'intention d'en acheter une juste pour un bootcamp provisoire, afin de mettre a jour un ssd.

Ca fait cher la mise a jour. LOL

Plus sérieusement, je pense que dans mon cas la solution passera à nouveau par pclinuxos, dès qu'il sera mis à jour et compatible MBP 2011...


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

axelblue a dit:


> Utilitaire disque propose "MS-DOS (FAT)", mais le résultat du formatage donne MS-DOS (FAT32)...
> N'ayant pas de license windows, ni de pc, je n'ai pas l'intention d'en acheter une juste pour un bootcamp provisoire, afin de mettre a jour un ssd.
> 
> Ca fait cher la mise a jour. LOL
> ...


 
Sans vouloir avoir trop l'air d'insister, Parallels est utilisable 1 mois gratuitement, et Windows 7 aussi 
Donc, tu installes Parallels (ou tu fais un BootCamp, au choix ), tu installes Windows, tu fais la manip, et puis c'est bon, et au lieu de prendre 3 jours pour faire un Flash d'un Firmware, sans être sûr du résultat, ça te prend le temps de l'install de Parallels + Windows, donc une bonne grosse heure, et t'es sûr que ton Flash a marché 

Mais ce soir je vous mettrai quand même en lien une image de ma clé, et aussi un clone que je vais tenter de faire par un logiciel équivalent à un Acronis sur PC 

Edit: Euh... moi je suis quand même pas sûr que ça peut booter un OS qui a besoin d'un BIOS... :-/
Faut pas oublier que le Mac est en EFI, et que MS-DOS a besoin d'un BIOS pour booter...
Les gars, je crois qu'on n'est pas sortis de l'auberge en fait


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

Bon, ben je tente de suite de redémarrer mon Mac en bootant sur ma clé USB, et je vous dis ce qu'il en est 

Edit: Eh ben ça marche!!! 

Hop, un screenshot:
Voir la pièce jointe 68592


----------



## axelblue (24 Août 2011)

Alors ce boot ?


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

axelblue a dit:


> Alors ce boot ?



Mais pourquoi diable l'image est-elle à l'envers 

Bon, bougez pas, je vois ça 

Bon, en même temps vous vous rendez bien compte que ça marche hein, et c'est bien là l'essentiel, donc je vous prépare un petit tuto pour flasher ce que vous voulez 
C'est tout bête et en 4 étapes


----------



## axelblue (24 Août 2011)

Tres sympa de ta part! Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h56 ----------

J'adore le "bad command & file name"


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

Alors, pour faire suite à ce que je vous disais, voici un petit tuto tout bête pour faire une clé USB bootable DOS, et ensuite booter votre Mac avec 

Etape 1 - Préparation du système
(vous pouvez sauter l'étape si vous avez déjà une partition BootCamp avec un Windows installé dessus )

-Télécharger et installer Parallels Desktop 6, la dernière Build en date qui supporte Lion, en version d'essai, utilisable 1 mois
-Télécharger et installer Windows 7, en version d'essai, utilisable 1 mois.
(Je ne détaille pas ces parties, étant donné que là n'est pas le sujet)


Etape 2 - Préparation de la clé:

-Démarrer Windows
-Télécharger et installer l'utilitaire HP Disk Format Utility ICI
-Télécharger et installer une image contenant les fichiers nécessaires au démarrage de MS-DOS sur BootDisk.com (vous pouvez prendre ce que vous voulez, par exemple ceux de Windows 98, ça fera très bien l'affaire )
-Décompresser l'image dans un répertoire qui sera utilisé par la suite pour créer la clé
-Lancer l'utilitaire et créer la clé bootable
(Un très bon Tuto pour ce faire: ICI)

Voilà, à ce point là, normalement votre clé doit être bootable et fonctionnelle, pour le vérifier, redémarrez votre Mac avec la clé USB branchée, et maintenez Alt/Option au démarrage pour choisir de démarrer sur la clé USB
Si vous arrivez à l'invite de commande MS-DOS, vous êtes bon 

Petite précision toutefois, le clavier par défaut est un Layout PC US sous MS-DOS, donc de 2 choses l'une, soit vous assurez, même en aveugle, avec un clavier US, soit (comme moi ) vous essayez de nommer vos fichiers de sorte à ce que ce soit facile à taper même en Layout PC US 
Ou alors, autre solution, voici un autre tuto qui explique comment faire un clé USB bootable, et en plus il vous linke un pack de fichiers pour mettre le Layout clavier en français, mais en français PC... Du coup, pour la ponctuation qui nous intéresse, spa gagné non plus, genre le "." et le "/", donc cherchez-les dans le Layout PC que vous allez utiliser avant de booter en MS-DOS, ou alors soyez sur le net avec une autre machine pour repérer les touches  

Voilà le lien pour l'autre tuto: ICI


Etape 3 - Préparation des fichiers pour le Flash du Firmware:

-Télécharger et décompresser l'archive fournie par le constructeur pour la mise à jour du firmware
-Repérer 2 fichiers, un EXE qui est le programme de mise à jour, et un .BIN (généralement, mais ça peut être autre chose...) qui représente le Firmware lui-même
-Copier ces 2 fichiers sur la clé USB (dans un répertoire ou à la racine, peu importe)


Etape 4 - Le Flash

*ATTENTION!
Avant toute chose, j'aimerais dire que vous devez scrupuleusement respecter les conditions décrites par le constructeur de votre matériel avant d'exécuter le flash de celui-ci, sous peine de voir ledit matériel inutilisable par la suite.*

-Rebooter son Mac en mode DOS
-A l'invite de commande, taper tout simplement le nom du fichier EXE, suivi d'un espace, et du nom du fichier image du Firmware  (si vous avez copié les fichiers à la racine hein, sinon il faut aller dans le répertoire dans lequel vous les avez mis )
*Exemple: AFU.EXE AA122001.ufi* 
-Le Flash va se faire, soyez patients 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h09 ----------




axelblue a dit:


> Tres sympa de ta part! Merci
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h56 ----------
> 
> J'adore le "bad command & file name"



Ah, que ça rappelle des souvenirs l'invite de commande DOS 

Erf, j'ai oublié de dire un truc dans le tuto, c'est que par défaut le Layout du clavier dans le BIOS est un clavier US PC 
Du coup, pour avoir déjà un clavier un peu plus adapté, on peut passer sur un clavier PC français, mais bon, de toute façon la ponctuation n'est pas au même endroit 

Donc, AVANT de rebooter, je vous conseille de faire des essais en tapant du texte avec votre clavier français Mac, et en utilisant un layout de clavier PC US, histoire de repérer la ponctuation dont vous allez avoir besoin, genre le ".", et le "/" au cas où... 
Essayez sinon tout simplement de renommer les fichiers EXE et image avec des noms qui ne comportent pas de trucs chiants, genre "A-Q-Z-W-Y" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h13 ----------

D'ailleurs, j'ai une question un peu con... 

Tout à l'heure, quand j'ai rebooté en mode MS-DOS, et que j'ai voulu redémarrer pour booter Mac OS... je me suis retrouvé devant l'invite de commande DOS un peu con, sans trop savoir quoi faire... Du coup j'ai éteint la machine en maintenant le bouton POWER, mais bon, il doit bien y avoir un soft reboot non? 
C'est quoi la combinaison de touches? 

Ah, a priori on me souffle à l'oreillette que ce serait Cmd+Ctrl+POWER...


----------



## Genuis (25 Août 2011)

Si ta méthode fonctionne aussi bien que tu le dit, c'est une réel avancer ! A partir de la, nous n'avons plus besoin de distribution Linux donc plus de soucis de drivers, donc plus de soucis avec les différents Mac...

Maintenant, si j'ai bien cerné ton petit tuto, il faut quand même disposer d'un environnement Windows pour pouvoir créer la clef USB DOS.

Il faut aussi disposer de 2 clef USB, une pour MS-DOS et l'autre pour le Firmware OCZ ?

Le TOP sa serait de pouvoir faire une image de la clef USB, comme sa les utilisateurs ont juste à copier l'image depuis l'utilitaire de disque sur leurs clef USB et le tour est jouer.

Le tout étant d'arriver à faire un ".dmg" ou un ".iso" du contenu de la clef USB à la même façon que l'image de Lion qu'on télécharge sur le Mac AppStore.


----------



## sebkulu (25 Août 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Si ta méthode fonctionne aussi bien que tu le dit, c'est une réel avancer ! A partir de la, nous n'avons plus besoin de distribution Linux donc plus de soucis de drivers, donc plus de soucis avec les différents Mac...
> 
> Maintenant, si j'ai bien cerné ton petit tuto, il faut quand même disposer d'un environnement Windows pour pouvoir créer la clef USB DOS.
> 
> ...


 
Mais bien sûr que ça marche, j'ai booté sur ma clé USB, donc pas de problème 
Après, le problème qui peut se poser, c'est le mode de fonctionnement du contrôleur disque, donc en AHCI alors qu'il devrait être en Legacy IDE pour être flashé sans sourciller... 
Et comme on ne peut pas "entrer" dans l'EFI pour y modifier quoi que ce soit (ou alors je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment faire), je crois que ça va être dur de flasher le SSD 

Sinon, oui, il faut un environnement Windows, sinon point de salut pour formater ta clé en MBR FAT 

Et non, il ne faut pas 2 clés, tu peux tout à fait coller les fichiers de Flash sur ta clé Bootable une fois celle-ci créée, et c'est d'ailleurs comme ça que je fais 

Alors, concernant l'image de ma clé, je vais me répéter, mais une simple image ne suffira pas, puisque celle-ci ne contiendra PAS les données de la MBR, il faudra de toute façon créer une clé MBR FAT, parce que restaurer l'image que je vais faire sur une clé formatée en HFS+, ça va pas servir à grand-chose  
La seule solution si vous voulez vraiment que je vous fasse l'image, c'est que je CLONE ma clé USB avec un logiciel type Acronis, mais pour Mac, et encore une fois se posera le problème des formats supportés par ledit logiciel de clonage 

Sinon, je vous fais un clone Acronis, clone que vous pourrez effectivement utiliser pour recréer la clé, MAIS dans un environnement Windows 
Et là, autre problème, Acronis n'existe pas en version d'évaluation, il est payant... 

Moi je veux bien vous filer un coup de main et faire ce que vous voulez, mais avant il vaudrait peut-être mieux réfléchir à la meilleure solution, et pour moi, la meilleure solution (la plus sûre, efficace, moins chère), c'est celle que je vous ai donnée


----------



## Genuis (25 Août 2011)

> Mais bien sûr que ça marche, j'ai booté sur ma clé USB, donc pas de problème
> Après, le problème qui peut se poser, c'est le mode de fonctionnement du  contrôleur disque, donc en AHCI alors qu'il devrait être en Legacy IDE  pour être flashé sans sourciller...
> Et comme on ne peut pas "entrer" dans l'EFI pour y modifier quoi que ce  soit (ou alors je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment faire), je crois que ça  va être dur de flasher le SSD



Pour Flasher les SSD Vertex 2/Agility 2... Il faut que ton SSD soit en AHCI, est non pas en IDE chose qui à du changer puisque le contrôleur n'est plus le même que dans les Vertex premier du non. Donc de se coter la, sa ne poser pas de soucis.



> Et non, il ne faut pas 2 clés, tu peux tout à fait coller les fichiers  de Flash sur ta clé Bootable une fois celle-ci créée, et c'est  d'ailleurs comme ça que je fais


D'accord !


> Alors, concernant l'image de ma clé, je vais me répéter, mais une simple  image ne suffira pas, puisque celle-ci ne contiendra PAS les données de  la MBR, il faudra de toute façon créer une clé MBR FAT, parce que  restaurer l'image que je vais faire sur une clé formatée en HFS+, ça va  pas servir à grand-chose
> La seule solution si vous voulez vraiment que je vous fasse l'image,  c'est que je CLONE ma clé USB avec un logiciel type Acronis, mais pour  Mac, et encore une fois se posera le problème des formats supportés par  ledit logiciel de clonage
> 
> Sinon, je vous fais un clone Acronis, clone que vous pourrez  effectivement utiliser pour recréer la clé, MAIS dans un environnement  Windows
> ...



Ok, c'est bien pour sa que je voulais un petit récap. Je vois bien ou est le soucis. Il existe effectivement pas milles solutions... Ton idée reste bonne pour ceux qui dispose d'une solution Windows (Bootcamp, Parallel...)


----------



## sebkulu (25 Août 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Pour Flasher les SSD Vertex 2/Agility 2... Il faut que ton SSD soit en AHCI, est non pas en IDE chose qui à du changer puisque le contrôleur n'est plus le même que dans les Vertex premier du non. Donc de se coter la, sa ne poser pas de soucis.


 
Aaaahhhhh, ok, j'avais pas capté 
C'est pour ça alors que j'ai pu flasher mon Vertex 2 sans toucher à mes réglages dans le BIOS alors  




Genuis a dit:


> Ok, c'est bien pour sa que je voulais un petit récap. Je vois bien ou est le soucis. Il existe effectivement pas milles solutions... Ton idée reste bonne pour ceux qui dispose d'une solution Windows (Bootcamp, Parallel...)


 
Oui, là pour le coup, y'a malheureusement pas 36 solutions 
Bon, on va quand même essayer hein pour le clone, on sait jamais, surout que j'ai vu qu'un logiciel Mac permettait de faire ça (au moins pour les partitions HFS/HFS+ avec carte de démarrage Apple, mais j'ose espérer qu'on peut aussi faire du MBR/FAT )


----------



## axelblue (25 Août 2011)

Je veux bien tester ton clone de clé


----------



## sebkulu (25 Août 2011)

Bon, ben désolé les gars, va falloir patienter un peu pour l'image de la clé, étant donné que je reçois mon NAS ce soir, et je dois absolument le monter pour faire mes transferts de fichiers depuis le serveur 
Je vais voir, si j'ai 5 minutes de libre, je vous le fais


----------



## Genuis (25 Août 2011)

> Bon, ben désolé les gars, va falloir patienter un peu pour l'image de la  clé, étant donné que je reçois mon NAS ce soir, et je dois absolument  le monter pour faire mes transferts de fichiers depuis le serveur
> Je vais voir, si j'ai 5 minutes de libre, je vous le fais



Pas de soucis, ont a tous des priorités  

Bon courage pour la configuration de ton NAS


----------



## sebkulu (26 Août 2011)

Bon, mon NAS marche très bien 
Juste un truc qui me chiffonne, mais je verrai après 

Donc, revenons-en à nos affaires, alors j'ai lu pas mal de choses sur Internet sur les logiciels de clonage, tout ça...
Bon, autant le dire tout de suite, ça va être vraiment galère si on passe pas par Windows :-/
Déjà, pour commencer, je n'ai pas trouvé de logiciel Mac qui me fasse une image bit à bit de ma clé USB vers un fichiers image...
Il y a bien Carbon Copy, mais il ne fait qu'une image d'un périphérique de stockage vers un autre...
Ou alors, j'ai loupé un truc 
Ensuite, quand bien même j'y arriverai, il faudrait que je fasse une image .DMG pour que n'importe qui puisse la monter avec l'utilitaire de disque pour restaurer une clé USB formatée en FAT avec MBR, et là, c'est encore moins faisable qu'une simple image...

Je suis désolé, mais je crois qu'il va falloir que vous preniez 2h de votre temps pour installer Parallels, Windows, et faire la manip décrite :-/
En même temps, vaut mieux peut-être dépenser 2h de son temps, et avoir la certitude que ça marche, plutôt que de passer 3 jours dessus, et que ça marche à moitié non? 

Sinon, je viens de voir autre chose d'embêtant, c'est que le site BootDisk.com ne fournit que des .EXE auto-extractibles directement sur disquette 3,5" 
Du coup, va falloir que je vous donne les fichiers que j'ai récupéré, sinon la manip ne marchera pas sous Windows avec l'utilitaire HP Boot Disk 
J'ai donc remis à jour le tuto 




sebkulu a dit:


> Suite à 2-3 modifications, re-voici le Tuto
> 
> 
> Etape 1 - Préparation du système
> ...


----------



## Genuis (29 Août 2011)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de regarder sebkulu

Il semblerait qu'on a beau regarder vers plusieurs route, on retombe toujours sur les même soucis...

-Soit il faut Windows pour avoir une manipulation relativement simple et sure
-Soit il faut utiliser une manipulation plutôt complexe et qui ne fonctionne pas à 100%

Il est sur que OCZ va devoir un jour ou l'autre s'attaquer de front au problème, il ne peuvent pas continuer à vendre des SSD "certifier Apple" sans proposer derrière une méthode simple et 100% fonctionnel derrière.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (29 Août 2011)

Au fait vous savez si Lion reconnait nativement tous les SSD  ??


----------



## Genuis (29 Août 2011)

> Au fait vous savez si Lion reconnait nativement tous les SSD  ??



A ma connaissance, je ne connais pas de SSD qui ne marche pas sur un Mac... Les Curcial, Intel et OCZ fonctionne c'est sur, les Corsaires aussi. Pour les autres je pense qu'il n'y a pas de problème.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (29 Août 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> A ma connaissance, je ne connais pas de SSD qui ne marche pas sur un Mac... Les Curcial, Intel et OCZ fonctionne c'est sur, les Corsaires aussi. Pour les autres je pense qu'il n'y a pas de problème.



oups j'ai écrit top vite et j'ai oublié un mot 
je recommence donc :

Avec Lion, savez-vous si le TRIM est reconnu sans pb pour tous les SSD !?


----------



## Genuis (29 Août 2011)

> oups j'ai écrit top vite et j'ai oublié un mot
> je recommence donc :
> 
> Avec Lion, savez-vous si le TRIM est reconnu sans pb pour tous les SSD !?



Il me semblait bien aussi 

Non le TRIM n'est pas activé par défaut que sur les SSD de la marque Apple. Les autres tu dois utiliser la méthode de MacBidouille (je sais même pas si on sait encore a se jour ce que provoque réelement cette méthode).


----------



## sebkulu (29 Août 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Il me semblait bien aussi
> 
> Non le TRIM n'est pas activé par défaut que sur les SSD de la marque Apple. Les autres tu dois utiliser la méthode de MacBidouille (je sais même pas si on sait encore a se jour ce que provoque réelement cette méthode).



Heu si, avec OS X Lion, les SSD "Apple" (donc en gros les Toshiba et Samsung rebadgés Apple ), ils ont le TRIM d'activé 
Pour activer le TRIM sur les autres SSD, il faudra effectivement passer par la manip de MacBidouille je pense 

Source, ICI


Et donc, pour activer le TRIM, il y a aussi une solution a priori moins "complexe" que celle de MacBidouille, ICI, qui marche normalement aussi avec Lion (selon la source toujours, moi je n'ai pas testé, j'ai un MacBook Air avec donc un SSD Apple, Lion, et le TRIM activé par défaut )



Edit: Aaaaahhhh, en fait le "*pas*" était de trop dans la phrase 
Du coup j'avais pas compris que tu disais que le TRIM n'était activé par défaut que sur les SSD "Apple" 
Au temps pour moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (30 Août 2011)

Merci messieurs.
La rumeur qui  disait que le TRIM devait être géré pour tous les SSD avec Lion était donc fausse !


----------



## Genuis (30 Août 2011)

> Edit: Aaaaahhhh, en fait le "*pas*" était de trop dans la phrase
> Du coup j'avais pas compris que tu disais que le TRIM n'était activé par défaut que sur les SSD "Apple"
> Au temps pour moi



Oui excuse moi, j'ai du commencer à dire quelque chose, et j'ai modifier ensuite la phrase sans regarder au début... Désoler j'étais un peut pressé.


----------



## Lecompas (30 Août 2011)

Merci sebkulu pour cette nouvelle méthode, je compte bien l'essayer puisque celle de Genius n'a pas fonctionner pour moi. Je suppose qu'on peut utiliser aussi VirtualBox pour faire la clé (?).

Sinon, un truc m'échappe:


sebkulu a dit:


> -Rebooter son Mac en mode DOS


Ca paraît sans doute évident pour toi, mais pourrais-tu développer? Il faut utiliser rEFIt? des touches à maintenir enfoncée au reboot? J'ai trouvé des tuto pour le faire avec un PC, mais un Mac


----------



## axelblue (31 Août 2011)

Non, je pense qu'il est ici juste question de redémarrer au choix : 
- en appuyant sur la touche c pour booter sur le cd
- en appuyant sur la touche alt pour choisir son disque de boot, et là, sélectionner l'icône du cd

Une fois le boot lancé sur le cd, celui contient l'environnement msdos nécessaire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h56 ----------

Je m'étonne d'une chose...

Pour les ssd Vertex 1, OCZ fournit des iso a graver sur cd (on les trouve sur le forum ocz), sur le principe msdos avec le firmware update inclus. Cela fonctionne très bien sur mac (j'ai pu mettre a jour régulièrement mon vertex 1 avec ses iso, du premier coup a chaque fois).

Pourquoi ne font ils pas de même pour tous les autres modeles de SSD, dont le vertex 2?

iso (firmware inclus) à telecharger - graver CD - booter CD - executer l'update - redémarrer.
Y'a pas plus simple...


----------



## Genuis (31 Août 2011)

> Je m'étonne d'une chose...
> 
> Pour les ssd Vertex 1, OCZ fournit des iso a graver sur cd (on les  trouve sur le forum ocz), sur le principe msdos avec le firmware update  inclus. Cela fonctionne très bien sur mac (j'ai pu mettre a jour  régulièrement mon vertex 1 avec ses iso, du premier coup a chaque fois).
> 
> ...



Les premiers SSD de OCZ utilisait un contrôleur "Indilinx"

Maintenant les séries 2 et 3 _(Vertex2, Vertex3, Agility2, Agility3...)_ il utilise un contrôleur "SandForce" c'est ce qu'il leurs à permis d'attendre de bonne performance. 

Il y a peut OCZ a racheté la société qui fabriquer les contrôleurs "Indilinx" donc normalement il devrait équipé la série 4 à nouveau avec les contrôleurs "Indilinx" donc, sa devrait annoncer le retour du CD don tu parle.

Maintenant c'est la version que OCZ a avancé à la communauté sur le pourquoi ne font t'ils plus de CD bootable. Franchement j'ai des doutes sérieux sur leurs excuses, je vois pas en quoi sa les empêches de faire un CD. On sera la suite sur les futurs SSD.


----------



## Lecompas (31 Août 2011)

axelblue a dit:


> Non, je pense qu'il est ici juste question de redémarrer au choix :
> - en appuyant sur la touche c pour booter sur le cd
> - en appuyant sur la touche alt pour choisir son disque de boot, et là, sélectionner l'icône du cd
> 
> Une fois le boot lancé sur le cd, celui contient l'environnement msdos nécessaire.



Il est question d'une *clé USB* dans son tuto (ce qui m'arrange vu que je n'ai plus de lecteur interne ;-) et après relecture, je suppose que le boot du 4/ est le même que celui du 2/ avec la touche _alt_&#8230; Je verrai bien si ça marche


----------



## Genuis (31 Août 2011)

> Il est question d'une *clé USB* dans son tuto (ce qui m'arrange vu  que je n'ai plus de lecteur interne ;-) et après relecture, je suppose  que le boot du 4/ est le même que celui du 2/ avec la touche _alt_ Je verrai bien si ça marche



Tu passe par la touche "alt" pour une clef USB


----------



## axelblue (31 Août 2011)

Merci d'avoir corrigé pour moi, Génius


----------



## getdown45 (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, alors voila j'ai acheté un vertex 3 depuis quelques jours que j'ai installé dans un macbook pro 13" 2011 avec le data doubler (j'ai donc le ssd et le hdd d'origine).
J'ai installé une partition bootcamp avec un beau petit windows 7 tout neuf.
Après avoir essayé la méthode sur windows 7 avec la toolbox d'ocz qui ne marche pas chez moi je tente la méthode de Sebkulu.
Mais je coince a ce niveau


sebkulu a dit:


> Etape 3 - Préparation des fichiers pour le Flash du Firmware:
> 
> -Télécharger et décompresser l'archive fournie par le constructeur pour la mise à jour du firmware
> -Repérer 2 fichiers, un EXE qui est le programme de mise à jour, et un .BIN (généralement, mais ça peut être autre chose...) qui représente le Firmware lui-même
> -Copier ces 2 fichiers sur la clé USB (dans un répertoire ou à la racine, peu importe)


 
Ou trouver ce fichier exe et bin correspodant à mon vertex 3?
J'ai chercher sur le site ocz et dans google et point trouvaille.


----------



## Somchay (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

toujours en grande peine pour effectuer l'update de mon OCZ Vertex 2...

La méthode de Genuis n'a pas marché pour moi mais j'ai finalement réussi à créer le CD de Boot grâce à la nouvelle et seconde méthode. Ce CD fonctionne bien : l'option de faire le boot sur "Windows" s'affiche bien et lorsque cette option est choisie, je me retrouve sur l'interface graphique OCZ, tout va bien jusque là... Mais ensuite, impossible de me connecter à internet, mon réseau Wifi n'est pas identifié et dans l'assistant réseau j'ai "No wireless network", même en faisant refresh, aucun réseau n'est trouvé   je suppose donc que la carte wifi du Macbook Pro n'est pas reconnue sous le boot Windows OCZ... mais comment faire alors puisque une connection internet est obligatoire pour effectuer l'update ???


----------



## sebkulu (12 Septembre 2011)

getdown45 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, alors voila j'ai acheté un vertex 3 depuis quelques jours que j'ai installé dans un macbook pro 13" 2011 avec le data doubler (j'ai donc le ssd et le hdd d'origine).
> J'ai installé une partition bootcamp avec un beau petit windows 7 tout neuf.
> Après avoir essayé la méthode sur windows 7 avec la toolbox d'ocz qui ne marche pas chez moi je tente la méthode de Sebkulu.
> Mais je coince a ce niveau
> ...



Erf, cela voudrait-il dire que pour le Vertex 3 (et donc SandForce SF-2xxx), OCZ ne livre pas de Flash sous DOS?
Attends, je vais regarder cela...




Somchay a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> toujours en grande peine pour effectuer l'update de mon OCZ Vertex 2...
> 
> La méthode de Genuis n'a pas marché pour moi mais j'ai finalement réussi à créer le CD de Boot grâce à la nouvelle et seconde méthode. Ce CD fonctionne bien : l'option de faire le boot sur "Windows" s'affiche bien et lorsque cette option est choisie, je me retrouve sur l'interface graphique OCZ, tout va bien jusque là... Mais ensuite, impossible de me connecter à internet, mon réseau Wifi n'est pas identifié et dans l'assistant réseau j'ai "No wireless network", même en faisant refresh, aucun réseau n'est trouvé   je suppose donc que la carte wifi du Macbook Pro n'est pas reconnue sous le boot Windows OCZ... mais comment faire alors puisque une connection internet est obligatoire pour effectuer l'update ???



Ahhhh, mais toi tu as carrément installé l'utilitaire OCZ qui tourne sous Windows, et qui va chercher l'image du FirmWare sur Internet... non? 

Si tel est le cas, nope, pas bien de faire ça en virtualisant un Windows :-/
Parce que de toute façon, le système virtualité n'aura pas d'accès direz au disque, et donc ne pourra pas flasher 
Comme je l'ai indiqué, tu DOIS faire les DEUX choses suivantes OBLIGATOIREMENT:
1. Avoir un support de boot sous DOS
2. Avoir un exécutable de Flash sous DOS accompagné de l'image du FirmWare à mettre-à-jour

Si dans ton expérience loupée il manque une des conditions que j'ai énoncée ci-dessus, ça ne marchera PAS 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h35 ----------

Ok, j'ai compris pourquoi ça posait problème :-/

En fait, ces cons de chez OCZ obligent dorénavant à passer par leur"ToolBox" pour obtenir et installer le dernier FirmWare, or ce ToolBox ne fonctionne que sous Windows, donc pour nous avec nos Macs, la seule manière de faire, est de passer par un BootCamp :-/ 
Pourquoi? Eh bien tout simplement parce que sur un système virtualisé, Windows ne pourra pas accéder le SSD en direct pour lui faire sa mise à jour de FirmWare 

Je vais voir s'il n'y a pas de WorkAround possible 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h42 ----------

Alors, j'ai vu qu'OCZ, suite à de nombreuses plaintes (justifiées) de la part des acheteurs de Vertex qui sont sous autre chose que Windows, a sorti une version Linux de son Update.

Par contre, à l'image de sa ToolBox sous Windows, cet utilitaire ira chercher la dernière version en date du FirmWare sur Internet, pour ensuite Flasher le disque.
Donc, ça veut dire qu'il FAUDRA OBLIGATOIREMENT une connexion Internet fonctionnelle lors de l'exécution de la commande FWUPD (c'est l'exécutable Linux)

Seule et unique solution, se faire une clé Linux Live 
Normalement ce n'est pas super compliqué à faire, plein de tutos existent déjà sur le net pour ce faire, mais je vais quand même fouiller un peu pour vous, afin de vous proposer la méthode la plus sûre et fonctionnelle possible 
Une fois ceci fait, il suffit de booter sur la Clé Linux Live, et d'exécuter l'utilitaire de Flash FWUPD 

Bon, je ne vous cache pas ma NEWBITUDE sur Linux hein, et de ce fait, j'ai du mal à vous conseiller une distrib. Linux qui va bien...
Si je devais le faire, je pense que j'opterais pour une Debian en ligne de commande, qui inclurait les pilotes Wireless (WiFi Intel pour nos Macs) ainsi que les bons pilote AHCI pour le contrôleur disque (Intel encore une fois), comme ça je boote sur ma clé, et je lance tout simplement FWUPD, et tout le reste se fait tout seul 
Pour autant, je vais quand même un peu creuser, ne serait-ce que pour ma culture perso, et aussi pour finaliser mon tuto 


ATTENTION: JE N'AI AUCUNE IDEE DE LA POSSIBILITE D'EXECUTER DIRECTEMENT L'OUTIL DANS LE TERMINAL DE MAC OS X!!!
Effectivement, pas mal de gens en ont parlé, mais j'ai l'impression que personne n'a essayé/réussi...
D'où le fait que je vous conseille FORTEMENT d'utiliser une clé Live Linux


----------



## Genuis (12 Septembre 2011)

> Bonjour,
> 
> toujours en grande peine pour effectuer l'update de mon OCZ Vertex 2...
> 
> La méthode de Genuis n'a pas marché pour moi mais j'ai finalement réussi  à créer le CD de Boot grâce à la nouvelle et seconde méthode. Ce CD  fonctionne bien : l'option de faire le boot sur "Windows" s'affiche bien  et lorsque cette option est choisie, je me retrouve sur l'interface  graphique OCZ, tout va bien jusque là... Mais ensuite, impossible de me  connecter à internet, mon réseau Wifi n'est pas identifié et dans  l'assistant réseau j'ai "No wireless network", même en faisant refresh,  aucun réseau n'est trouvé    je suppose donc que la carte wifi du Macbook Pro n'est pas reconnue  sous le boot Windows OCZ... mais comment faire alors puisque une  connection internet est obligatoire pour effectuer l'update ???


Tu a essayé d'utiliser la connexion par câble ? Sinon, c'est simple, tu n'arrive pas à utiliser la connexion internet, c'est surement le même soucis que je recontre avec la version de PCLinuxOS, c'est à dire que les drivers des carte WIFI Apple ne sont pas disponible dans la distribution que propose OCZ...

Donc la seul solution que tu a c'est de tester la connexion par câble.


----------



## sebkulu (13 Septembre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Tu a essayé d'utiliser la connexion par câble ? Sinon, c'est simple, tu n'arrive pas à utiliser la connexion internet, c'est surement le même soucis que je recontre avec la version de PCLinuxOS, c'est à dire que les drivers des carte WIFI Apple ne sont pas disponible dans la distribution que propose OCZ...
> 
> Donc la seul solution que tu a c'est de tester la connexion par câble.



Et t'as essayé de créer directement une LiveKey Linux bootable? Genre avec une Debian ou Ubuntu dessus qui contiendrait les pilotes Wireless et AHCI? 
Parce que de la sorte, tu peux lancer l'utilitaire de mise à jour FWUPD qui est prévu pour Linux 

De mon côté, impossible de tester si FWUPD va bien marcher, je suis sur un MBA, et il m'est donc impossible de brancher un SSD avec une prise SATA dessus


----------



## Genuis (13 Septembre 2011)

> Alors, j'ai vu qu'OCZ, suite à de nombreuses plaintes (justifiées) de la  part des acheteurs de Vertex qui sont sous autre chose que Windows, a  sorti une version Linux de son Update.
> 
> Par contre, à l'image de sa ToolBox sous Windows, cet utilitaire ira  chercher la dernière version en date du FirmWare sur Internet, pour  ensuite Flasher le disque.
> Donc, ça veut dire qu'il FAUDRA OBLIGATOIREMENT une connexion Internet  fonctionnelle lors de l'exécution de la commande FWUPD (c'est  l'exécutable Linux)
> ...



Heu...  Tu est en train de me faire peur sebkulu. A tu vue le tuto que je  propose ici ? Parce que justement j'ai fais un tuto il y a déjà pas mal  de moi sur la mise à jour des SSD OCZ depuis une LiveCD Linux avec  l'utilitaire FWUPD. Le soucis avec les Live Linux c'est qu'il faut en  trouver un qui gère les pilotes WIFI et/ou Ethernet des nouveaux Mac. Je  te fais un petit récapitulatif de tout les test que j'ai effectué.

1°) L'installation via l'utilitaire Toolbox :

Au  début, c'était la façon la plus facile de faire la MAJ, parce qu'il  était possible de faire la mise à jour directement sur le SSD qui  contenait le système. Du coup une partition bootcamp suffisait à mettre  son SSD à jour, Malheureusement depuis les firmware 1.2x il n'est plus  possible de faire les MAJ depuis le SSD contenant le système.

2°) Utilisation d'un LiveCD (ou USB) de Linux :

Enfaites,  OCZ a bien fini par proposer une solution pour les possesseurs de Linux  est pour eux à la même occasion Mac. Donc ils ont mis à disposition le  FWUPD qui permet en lançant une commande dans un Terminal Linux de  procéder à la mise à jour via internet.
C'était la seul solution, le  plus dure étant de trouver un Linux Live qui prennent en charge les  pilotes AHCI, WIFI et Ethernet des Mac, j'ai donc trouvé un tutoriel sur  le site de OCZ avec PCLinuxOS qui marchait sur la plupart des Mac sauf  les Mac de 2011 et les Mac Pro. Seul gros soucis la manipulation pour  faire la mise à jour est quand même compliqué pour une simple MAJ.

3°) Utilisation du LiveCD OCZ.

Suite  à la gronde de plus en plus récurrente des clients, OCZ à opté pour une  autre tactique, c'est à dire fournir leurs propre LiveCD avec tout les  logiciels directement installé dessus, ce qui avait pour bénéfice de  facilité grandement la manuvre étant donné que c'est trop beau pour  être vrai, le LiveCD ne marche que de manière très très aléatoire sur  les Mac. Certains arrivent à le lancer, d'autre pas certains n'arrive  pas à faire marcher le WIFI (cause des pilotes qui ne sont pas pris en  compte dans le LiveCD) 


Pour la question à savoir pourquoi  OCZ proposait un CD de mise à jour super simple d'utilisation sur les  Vertex 1 et ne le fais plus, leurs réponse est simple : "Sur les Vertex 1  le controleur Indilix nous permettez de le faire, avec les contrôleurs  SandForce du Vertex 2 et 3 il n'est plus possible de procéder ainsi. 

Voila,  bref OCZ se cache derrière le fabriquant des contrôleurs SandForce en  nous rabâchant que ce n'est pas eux qui propose les mises à jours mais  SandForce et que SandForce ne leurs met pas à disposition les bon  outils.

La bonne nouvelle c'est que OCZ viens de racheter la  boite qui fabriquer les controleurs Indilix donc pour les Vertex 4 et  plus ils ne pourront pas dire que ce n'est pas eux...


----------



## sebkulu (13 Septembre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> 2°) Utilisation d'un LiveCD (ou USB) de Linux :
> 
> Enfaites,  OCZ a bien fini par proposer une solution pour les possesseurs de Linux  est pour eux à la même occasion Mac. Donc ils ont mis à disposition le  FWUPD qui permet en lançant une commande dans un Terminal Linux de  procéder à la mise à jour via internet.
> C'était la seul solution, le  plus dure étant de trouver un Linux Live qui prennent en charge les  pilotes AHCI, WIFI et Ethernet des Mac, j'ai donc trouvé un tutoriel sur  le site de OCZ avec PCLinuxOS qui marchait sur la plupart des Mac sauf  les Mac de 2011 et les Mac Pro. Seul gros soucis la manipulation pour  faire la mise à jour est quand même compliqué pour une simple MAJ.



Oups, effectivement, je n'avais pas vu 
Du coup, oui, on est bien d'accord, le seul moyen est effectivement de prendre une distrib Linux qui contienne les pilotes nécessaires à l'utilisation du Wireless / AHCI / etc...
Ca n'existe pas ce genre de distrib Linux pour les Macs late 2011?
Y'a pas des communautés qui causent de ça justement, et qui sont à fond dans l'installation de Linux sur Mac?  
Doit bien y avoir moyen hein, ce serait quand même ballot d'être obligé de devoir faire un bootcamp sur un AUTRE disque dur (oui j'avais vu l'histoire de pas pouvoir flasher un disque système...) afin de pouvoir flasher son SSD quoi 
Et pareil pour l'histoire de pas pouvoir flasher à partir d'un environnement DOS, ils font chier, c'est quand même la façon la plus simple de procéder 
M'enfin bon, tant qu'aucun constructeur de SSD utilisant le contrôleur SandForce ne proposera pas ce genre d'utilitaire, les autres ne suivront pas.
Et ce n'est pas SandForce qui fait chier là, c'est bien les constructeurs hein, puisque ceux-ci ont non seulement la main sur les FirmWares (bon ok, pas en modification), mais aussi sur la manière d'accéder au contrôleur de celui-ci... Donc même si SandForce fait de la résistance en obligeant les constructeurs à utiliser leurs propres FirmWares, ces derniers peuvent bien de toute façon proposer un utilitaire DOS afin de mettre à jour les SSD 


Edit: Au pire, reste la solution ultime d'installer Windows sur un disque USB avec BootCamp... Enfin, je sais même pas si c'est possible ça 
Logiquement, le Loader de Windows 7 devrait permettre cela, mais bon... à prendre avec des pincettes


----------



## Genuis (13 Septembre 2011)

> Ca n'existe pas ce genre de distrib Linux pour les Macs late 2011?



Au jour d'aujourd'hui je ne sais pas. Etant donné que sa fais bien longtemps que OCZ n'a pas proposé de MAJ pour le Vertex 2, je me suis pas re-penché la dessus, de plus je commençais à en avoir marre de la politique de OCZ à savoir : "Achetez nos produits, puis démerder vous pour le reste".

Maintenant je sais qu'une version de PCLinuxOS est sortis en Juin, et je ne crois pas qu'elle contenait les drivers des nouveaux Mac (Macbook Pro en loccurrence).




> Y'a pas des communautés qui causent de ça justement, et qui sont à fond dans l'installation de Linux sur Mac?



Pas à ma connaissance, il y a juste le forum d'OCZ ou il y a pas mal d'information en anglais est dans un foutoirs général.




> Doit bien y avoir moyen hein, ce serait quand même ballot d'être obligé  de devoir faire un bootcamp sur un AUTRE disque dur (oui j'avais vu  l'histoire de pas pouvoir flasher un disque système...) afin de pouvoir  flasher son SSD quoi
> Et pareil pour l'histoire de pas pouvoir flasher à partir d'un  environnement DOS, ils font chier, c'est quand même la façon la plus  simple de procéder



En dehors du Live Linux je n'en vois pas. Parce que leurs LiveCD OCZ ne marche pas (j'ai jamais trouvé quelqu'un qui a réussi à faire sa MAJ avec sa)




> M'enfin bon, tant qu'aucun constructeur de SSD utilisant le contrôleur  SandForce ne proposera pas ce genre d'utilitaire, les autres ne suivront  pas.
> Et ce n'est pas SandForce qui fait chier là, c'est bien les  constructeurs hein, puisque ceux-ci ont non seulement la main sur les  FirmWares (bon ok, pas en modification), mais aussi sur la manière  d'accéder au contrôleur de celui-ci... Donc même si SandForce fait de la  résistance en obligeant les constructeurs à utiliser leurs propres  FirmWares, ces derniers peuvent bien de toute façon proposer un  utilitaire DOS afin de mettre à jour les SSD



OWC viens de lancer un logiciel en béta sur Mac pour mettre à jour ces SSD à base de contrôleur SandForce. Pour OCZ, je pense que le Vertex 3 est le dernier SSD à base de SandForce puisqu'ils viennent de racheter Indilix.



> Edit: Au pire, reste la solution ultime d'installer Windows sur un  disque USB avec BootCamp... Enfin, je sais même pas si c'est possible ça
> Logiquement, le Loader de Windows 7 devrait permettre cela, mais bon... à prendre avec des pincettes




J'y est pensé aussi, sauf que faire un BootCamp sur un HDD USB n'est pas possible (du moins avec Snow Léopard depuis Lion je sais pas.)


----------



## Somchay (18 Septembre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Tu a essayé d'utiliser la connexion par câble ? Sinon, c'est simple, tu n'arrive pas à utiliser la connexion internet, c'est surement le même soucis que je recontre avec la version de PCLinuxOS, c'est à dire que les drivers des carte WIFI Apple ne sont pas disponible dans la distribution que propose OCZ...
> 
> Donc la seul solution que tu a c'est de tester la connexion par câble.



Non, pas encore essayé car je n'en ai pas à ma disposition, juste du WiFi...

je suis donc coincé pour l'instant


----------



## JEHAND (11 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Pardon de cette intrusion, mais n'étant pas un spécialiste en informatique, je n'arrive pas à tirer une synthèse claire de cette discussion concernant les mise à jour OCZ.
Afin d'obtenir une aide plus conséquente, je vous explique ma situation:
Je viens d'acquérir et d'installer un vertex3 120 go version 2.11 comme volume systeme pour Snow Leopard 10.6.8 sur un Mac Pro 2 x 2.8 ghz quad-core Intel xeon.
De toute évidence cela va beaucoup plus vite.
J'ai lu que Sandforce avait quelques difficultés avec le contrôleur et qu'il était préférable de faire les mises à jour.
J'ai vu sur le site de OCZ qu'aucune mise à jour n'était prévu pour Mac, mais qu'il y avait des solutions.
C'est là que cela se complique pour moi, car je ne suis pas fort en anglais, ne connait pas Linux, très mal Windows, et je ne suis entré que très rarement dans le terminal, bref, je n'y connais rien en informatique, et je constate que cette longue discussion se fait entre branchés up, et je ne comprend pas grand'chose à toutes ces solutions ou tentatives de solutions proposées.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il vulgariser un tutoriel découlant  de cette conversion afin de permettre aux moins experts équipés d'un Mac Pro comme le mien de tenter une mise à jour sans courir de risques liés à une incompréhension de ce long débat ?
Autre chose :
-Que vaut la version 2.11 de ce SSD Vertex3 ? et la mise à jour apporte-t-elle vraiment un sécurité meilleure ?
-Je peux disposer facilement d'un PC récent équipé de Windows 7. Peut-il être envisagé de sortir le SSD-système du Mac Pro  pour le brancher par le biais d'un dock USB 2 sur le PC pour faire cette mise à jour, (sans risque d'altérer les données ou le système en le connectant au PC) ?
-Si oui, comment procéder alors ?

Merci de votre compréhension et surtout, ne me répondez que si vous êtes sûrs du coup, SVP.

Salut à tous.


----------



## JEHAND (14 Octobre 2011)

N'ayant pas eu d'éclaircissement suite à mon post précedent, je me suis lancé dans mes tentatives de mise à jour de mon Vertex 3, sans filet, dirai-je.
J'ai essayé de deux manières : par OCZ Bootable Tools ISO gravé sur cd et par Unbuntu 11.04 32-bit gravé sur dvd.
Les deux tentatives m'ont permis de m'approcher de très près du..."Graal", mais se sont soldées tout de même par un échec.
L'OCZ Bootable Tools plante le Mac après la réponse à la question "voulez-vous passer en mode AHCI ?". Je répond "oui" et j'attend, longtemps, rien ne se passe, la connexion internet semble instable (ça, je n'en suis pas certain), au bout d'un moment, j'essaye de voir si le clavier, la souris répondent et tout se fige, je dois forcer l'extinction en appuyant sur le bouton du Mac. Cependant, le positif, c'est qu'on sait que l'outil bootable nous permet l'accès au système de mise à jour d'OCZ. Reste à trouver comment (???), c'est ouvert à toutes vos propositions.
Par Unbuntu, j'ai pu arriver un peu plus loin car il m'a permis de voir qu'il identifiait mon SSD, il m'a proposer une mise à jour, étrangement la 2.12.03 si je me souviens bien, et non la 2.13, et en même temps, j'ai pu lire qu'il ne l'avait pas faite car "evo/sdd"(nom de mon ssd dans le répertoire d'Unbuntu) n'existe pas. Après cela (j'ai d'ailleurs eu très peur), aucun des disques durs de mon Mac n'apparaissaient plus dans l'utilitaire de disque dur d'Unbuntu. Comme si la procédure les avait fait disparaître du Mac (car comme indiqué, je l'avais consulté pour repérer le nom de mon ssd, avant la procédure). Après cela, j'ai pu constater qu'il était apparu sur le bureau un fichier fwupd nouveau cadenassé. J'ai donc compris qu'il correspondait à cette mise à jour et qu'il fallait libérer les autorisations comme indiqué dans les "_Important notes:"_  du post #1 de dutchflea sur le forum OCZ. Mais je n'ai pu trouver comment mettre cela en oeuvre, et je commençais à avoir peur pour mon système, à force de voir diparaître mes disques durs lors de ces tentatives. Je rassure cependant les aventuriers qu'au retour sur le système Mac tout est en ordre, même après une petite vérification par l'utilitaire de disque dur Apple.
Une fois de plus je n'était pas loin du but, mais le but c'est d'être au but. Cependant, Unbuntu sur dvd bootable m'a semblé plus à même de réussir l'opération, avec un connexion moins capricieuse avec le net. _(Je ne connaissais pas Unbuntu et j'avoue avoir été "séduit" par ce système, on a l'impression de découvrir un nouveau monde de nouveaux paysages, je pense l'installer)_. 
Il serait bon qu'un membre connaissant bien le langage Linux clarifie les lignes de commandes à entrer dans la procédure Unbuntu car il a fallu que je tatonne,  dutchflea s'adressant à des personnes déjà initiées à ce langage informatique.

J'attend vos réactions et .... solutions.

Bye


----------



## Genuis (14 Octobre 2011)

> N'ayant pas eu d'éclaircissement suite à mon post précedent, je me suis  lancé dans mes tentatives de mise à jour de mon Vertex 3, sans filet,  dirai-je.



Oups désoler... avec l'arriver de l'iPhone 4S, de iCloud... j'avoue que j'ai un peut lâcher le poste.

Alors, déjà je trouve que pour quelqu'un qui n'y connais pas trop tu a pourtant réussi à faire pas mal de chose. Avant de continuer, je tiens à préciser que je n'ai plus mon OCZ Vertex 2 donc, je n'ai plus à m'occuper de faire les mises à jours... donc... j'ai pas suivi ce qu'il se passait sur le site de OCZ depuis un petit moment.

Maintenant. Ce que je te conseil, j'ai vue que :



> -Je peux disposer facilement d'un PC récent équipé de Windows 7. Peut-il  être envisagé de sortir le SSD-système du Mac Pro  pour le brancher par  le biais d'un dock USB 2 sur le PC pour faire cette mise à jour, (sans  risque d'altérer les données ou le système en le connectant au PC) ?



Le plus simple pour toi, c'est de passer par la. Parce que sur les Mac Pro, la mise à jour des SSD était impossible faute à la version du driver AHCI qui n'est pas la même que sur les portable Apple. (je sais pas ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui) 

Bref, le plus simple dans ton cas, c'est d'utiliser un PC ! Il y a 3 choses à faire sur le PC :

1°) Branchez le SSD à l'intérieur de la tour PC en SATA (de la même façon que tu le branche à l'intérieur de ton Mac) par USB ou autre moyen la MAJ ne marchera pas.

2°) Vérifier dans le BIOS du PC qu'il est bien en gestion AHCI au lieu de IDE.

3°) Installer le programme "OCZ Toolsbox" sur un autre disque que le SSD, ce que je veux dire, c'est que tu ne peux pas faire la MAJ du SSD si tu utilise le SSD, il faut donc que le Windows 7 et le logiciel de mise à jour soit installé sur autre chose que le SSD que tu veux mettre à jour.

La tout devrais marcher comme tu veux, est à mon gout c'est la façon la plus simple et la moins galère pour toi.


----------



## JEHAND (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour et merci, Genuis, pour cette réponse qui peut s'avérer fort utile.
Juste une précision:
La mise à jour d'un SSD par un PC n'altère-t-elle en rien le fonctionnement ultérieur sur Mac Pro, aussi bien par le type de mise à jour d'OCZ que par la conservation de l'intégrité de mon système Snow Léopard et de ses fichiers installé sur le SSD Vertex 3.
Car s'il y a le moindre risque, je préfère ne pas faire cette mise à jour.Pardon, mais il me faut une réponse sûre car je viens de tout réinstaller et je n'ai pas du tout envie de recommencer:afraid::hosto:.
Il serait bon que les industriels apportent aussi de soin et d'attention à leur clientèle que les utilisateurs le font entre eux par ce forum.

PS : Est-il nécessaire de monter de SSD de manière fixe dans le PC ou bien est-il possible de le brancher au port, tour ouverte, juste le temps de la mise à jour ?


----------



## Genuis (15 Octobre 2011)

> La mise à jour d'un SSD par un PC n'altère-t-elle en rien le  fonctionnement ultérieur sur Mac Pro, aussi bien par le type de mise à  jour d'OCZ que par la conservation de l'intégrité de mon système Snow  Léopard et de ses fichiers installé sur le SSD Vertex 3.



Non, la mise à jour ne changera rien à la façon de ton SSD de marcher sur ton Mac, je te dit sa surement, simplement parce que mettre à jour le Firmware d'un SSD ne touche à rien au donner dessus, les Firmware se trouvant dans une mémoire spécifique les donnés présentes dessus ne sont pas utilisé 



> Car s'il y a le moindre risque, je préfère ne pas faire cette mise à  jour.Pardon, mais il me faut une réponse sûre car je viens de tout  réinstaller et je n'ai pas du tout envie de recommencer:affraid::hosto:.



Te dire que tu ne risque rien, sa serait te mentir ! Il y a toujours un risque de faire la mise à jour ! Personnellement je n'ai jamais rencontrer de soucis avec mon OCZ Vertex 2 120Go. Tout est toujours rester niquel dessus et le SSD a toujours bien fonctionner mais il peut arriver que sa se passe pas aussi bien.



> Il serait bon que les industriels apportent aussi de soin et d'attention  à leur clientèle que les utilisateurs le font entre eux par ce forum.



C'est pour sa que j'ai changer au profits du Crucial M4, simplement parce que les mises à jours était beaucoup plus facile à faire et la fiabilité était réputé plus importante (je n'ai pour autant jamais eu de problème avec mon OCZ mais leur façon d'ignorer les demandes de leurs consommateurs est vraiment désolant. 




> PS : Est-il nécessaire de monter de SSD de manière fixe dans le PC ou  bien est-il possible de le brancher au port, tour ouverte, juste le  temps de la mise à jour ?



non non, tu peux le laisser pendre par les câbles, par contre évite qu'il soit quand même en contact avec la tour pour éviter les soucis.


----------



## JEHAND (21 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour ton aide, je vais donc me lancer dès que le gamin aura le dos tourné à son PC. Autant dire que ce sera après les vacances de la Toussaint.

Bye.


----------



## ToniOsX (28 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
question de nweeb., et en virtualisant WIN7 (sur parallels par ex.), il y a moyen ou pas d'utiliser les tools windows ?

Comme d'autres j'ai fait un CD bootable de Linux + tools OCZ, mais mon lecteur étant en USB (le SSD a remplacé le super drive), je n'ai pu que faire un "secure erase", mais les débits, bien que meilleurs qu'avant, ne sont toujours pas ceux attendus... 

Je crois que je suis en FW 1.5, SSD acheté d'occase qui a une dizaine de mois.

Bref, si quelqu'un a la solution sans être obligé de tout démonter (c'est petit et fragile un MbPro)...


----------



## ToniOsX (29 Octobre 2011)

ToniOsX a dit:


> Salut,
> question de nweeb., et en virtualisant WIN7 (sur parallels par ex.), il y a moyen ou pas d'utiliser les tools windows ?
> 
> Comme d'autres j'ai fait un CD bootable de Linux + tools OCZ, mais mon lecteur étant en USB (le SSD a remplacé le super drive), je n'ai pu que faire un "secure erase", mais les débits, bien que meilleurs qu'avant, ne sont toujours pas ceux attendus...
> ...


Salut,

ma question reste entière, mais finalement c'est un Vertex *(pas 2)* que j'ai, ce qui explique que j'arrivais pas à faire la mise à jour... (Acheté d'occase, dans une boite de Vertex *2*, mais le disque est bien un Vertex tout court avec contrôleur indilinx, du coup les MàJ sont plus simples dans mon cas).


----------



## Genuis (30 Octobre 2011)

> Salut,
> 
> ma question reste entière, mais finalement c'est un Vertex *(pas 2)* que j'ai, ce qui explique que j'arrivais pas à faire la mise à jour... (Acheté d'occase, dans une boite de Vertex *2*, mais le disque est bien un Vertex tout court avec contrôleur indilinx, du coup les MàJ sont plus simples dans mon cas).



Pas très classe le vendeur... Effectivement les performances ne doivent pas être au même niveau...

Concernant ta question, c'est non. Simplement parce que le SSD que tu souhaite mettre à jour ne dois pas être utiliser pendant la mise à jours. En occurrence même avec une émulation ton SSD sera utilisé...


----------



## ToniOsX (31 Octobre 2011)

Non, mais le vendeur ne m'a pas arnaqué (il parlait dès le départ de Vertex (pas2)), mais il me l'a envoyé dans une boite de Vertex 2, et m'a envoyé le lien vers le site OCZ des outils du Vertex 2, d'où la confusion...

Quand je parle de Parallels, ce n'est pas sur le SSD, mais sur l'autre disque dur INTERNE (j'ai viré le superDrive pour avois un SSD + un disque classique), donc la question reste en utilisant le disque classique et Win/Parallels, peut-on faire la MàJ du SSD (qui ne serait pas utilisé dans ce cas) ?

Pour moi c'est réglé, le Vertex pouvant être mis à jour avec un CD bootable, c'est pour les autres que je pose la question.


----------



## Genuis (31 Octobre 2011)

Sur Parallèle, il faut bien que tu sois sur la partition Mac OS pour pouvoir le lancer non ? Enfaites, c'est plutôt simple, il faut que le disque SSD soit totalement inactif. Donc il faut que rien ne soit lancer dessus.


----------



## ToniOsX (31 Octobre 2011)

On est bien d'accord, mais sur mon SSD j'ai Lion tout seul, sur mon DD classique j'ai Snow Léo. et Parallels, c'est de lui que je lancerait la MàJ, donc le SSD ne serait pas du tout en fonction dans ce cas là. 

La question est : est-ce que Parallels gère le SATA comme un WIN7 "classique" (installé sur une partition bootCamp par ex.) ? Pour ceux qui n'ont pas créé de partition bootCamp, ça pourrait être une alternative.


----------



## Genuis (31 Octobre 2011)

> On est bien d'accord, mais sur mon SSD j'ai Lion tout seul, sur mon DD  classique j'ai Snow Léo. et Parallels, c'est de lui que je lancerait la  MàJ, donc le SSD ne serait pas du tout en fonction dans ce cas là.



Ok, je me doutais un peut que tu voulais me dire quelque chose comme sa 


> La question est : est-ce que Parallels gère le SATA comme un WIN7  "classique" (installé sur une partition bootCamp par ex.) ? Pour ceux  qui n'ont pas créé de partition bootCamp, ça pourrait être une  alternative.



Logiquement je te dirais oui. Le vrai probleme des mises à jours c'est qu'il faut que le SSD soit en mode AHCI, en l'occurence se réglage la se fais directement sur la carte mere par l'EFI. Donc logiquement sa fonctionne puisque Parallel est obliger se s'aligner sur l'EFI. 

Maintenant vue les nombreuses alternative qui aurait du marcher et qui n'ont pas marcher (sans raison apparante) je te dirais bien que c'est seulement en essayant que tu va le savoir.


----------



## ToniOsX (31 Octobre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Logiquement je te dirais oui. Le vrai probleme des mises à jours c'est qu'il faut que le SSD soit en mode AHCI, en l'occurence se réglage la se fais directement sur la carte mere par l'EFI. Donc logiquement sa fonctionne puisque Parallel est obliger se s'aligner sur l'EFI.
> 
> Maintenant vue les nombreuses alternative qui aurait du marcher et qui n'ont pas marcher (sans raison apparante) je te dirais bien que c'est seulement en essayant que tu va le savoir.



 Ben moi je ne peux pas le savoir (vu que j'ai un Vertex (1)) pour qui la MàJ ne pose pas de problèmes, un CD de boot (DOS ou LINUX je ne sait pas) pris sur le site OCZ, et ça s'est fait sans problèmes, enfin si avec un message d'erreur, mais le FW a quand même bien été mis à jour...

 C'est pour les autres participants qui ont un Vertex 2 que je posais la question, Parallels et Win7 étant "essayables" pendant quelques jours, sans avoir besoin de les acheter, juste pour une MàJ ça pourrait être une solution plus pratique que de démonter son SSD, trouver un PC qui gère le SATA AHCI en Win7 etc... À condition de bien avoir un autre disque bootable bien entendu.

Autre question, toi qui à l'air de bien connaitre les SSD, j'ai donc fait les MàJ OCZ officielles, sauf la dernière qui à priori aurait besoin d'effacer tout le contenu du disque (j'ai pas trop envie) :mouais:

Elle ne corrige que 2 points, je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est important ou pas (avec mon FW en 1.6 le TRIM est déjà géré, je pense que c'est le plus important non ?)

_Change Logs for Version 1.7:

1. Release Date: May/6/2011
2. Affected firmware revision : 1.7 (After 1.6)
3. Change Logs

- Enhancement: Change of the behavior of meta data save. With 1.6 FW, there could be such cases that will save the whole meta data even when it is not necessary, for example, during idle time. It depends on usage. Now, the policy of saving meta data is fine-tuned
- Bug fix: Sanitary erase may corrupt write log history. It was fixed._

Un avis ?


----------



## Genuis (9 Novembre 2011)

> C'est pour les autres participants qui ont un Vertex 2 que je posais la  question, Parallels et Win7 étant "essayables" pendant quelques jours,  sans avoir besoin de les acheter, juste pour une MàJ ça pourrait être  une solution plus pratique que de démonter son SSD, trouver un PC qui gère le SATA AHCI en Win7 etc... À condition de bien avoir un autre disque bootable bien entendu.



Effectivement, sa pourrait être une solution. Maintenant à voir si sa fonctionne comme il faut. 



> Elle ne corrige que 2 points, je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est  important ou pas (avec mon FW en 1.6 le TRIM est déjà géré, je pense que  c'est le plus important non ?)


 
J'ai presque envie de te dire, que toutes les mises à jours sont importantes . Maintenant sur les "vieux" SSD il n'est pas forcément utile de les faire à chaque foi, puisque généralement les "gros" bugs ont été corrigé il y a déjà un petit moment.

Au pire tu te fais une petite MAJ tout les 6 mois.


----------



## ToniOsX (14 Novembre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> J'ai presque envie de te dire, que toutes les mises à jours sont importantes . Maintenant sur les "vieux" SSD il n'est pas forcément utile de les faire à chaque foi, puisque généralement les "gros" bugs ont été corrigé il y a déjà un petit moment.
> 
> Au pire tu te fais une petite MAJ tout les 6 mois.



Bon ben je ne la ferait pas... Après avoir lu *TOUS* les posts en parlant sur le forum OCZ, il y a trop de retours avec des problèmes. 
Le mien fonctionne très bien comme ça depuis 15 jours, je vais en rester là.


----------



## Genuis (16 Novembre 2011)

> Bon ben je ne la ferait pas... Après avoir lu *TOUS* les posts en parlant sur le forum OCZ, il y a trop de retours avec des problèmes.
> Le mien fonctionne très bien comme ça depuis 15 jours, je vais en rester là.



Voila pourquoi j'ai totalement lâché OCZ au niveau des SSD, leurs système de mise à jours étant bien trop complexe et peu fiable.

Le pire, c'est que OCZ en a totalement rien à faire des problèmes de mise à jour des Mac User, par contre elle ne se prive pas pour afficher un beau logo compatible Mac sur ses emballages. 

Du coup -> Crucial


----------



## ToniOsX (21 Novembre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Voila pourquoi j'ai totalement lâché OCZ au niveau des SSD, leurs système de mise à jours étant bien trop complexe et peu fiable.
> 
> Le pire, c'est que OCZ en a totalement rien à faire des problèmes de mise à jour des Mac User, par contre elle ne se prive pas pour afficher un beau logo compatible Mac sur ses emballages.
> 
> Du coup -> Crucial


C'est pire que ça, un pote sur PC avec Win. 7 vient d'acheter un Vertex 2, il a démarré 2 fois dessus et plus rien !!!  (lumière verte qui s'allume, mais ni le bios ni le CD bootable d'outils OCZ ne le voient).

OCZ lui en renvoient un, mais ça montre bien que ce n'est plus fiable du tout (quand on regarde leur forum section RMA ça fait peur)... 

Bref, faut le dire sur tous les forums *OCZ = à fuir !!!* et encore plus sur Mac.


----------



## Fogi (6 Décembre 2011)

Je viens d'installer la version 1,35 du firmware de mon OCZ Vertex II 90go.
Passé de la 1,32 à la 1,35.

Méthode : j'ai gravé l'image disque proposée par OCZ, rebooté dessus, mis mes identifiants pour ma connexion web, puis lancé la mise à jour firmware.
Tout s'est déroulé normalement, la fenêtre m'indique la révision 1,32 du SSD, la màj continue et...m'indique "failed". Je quitte l'installateur, puis je réessaye. là, la fenêtre m'indique que je suis en 1,35 et que la màj n'est pas nécessaire. :mouais:

Je reboote sur le SSD, je cours dans les infos système et surprise, ça a marché.

Ma config : Mac Mini early 2009 - 10.7.2 - 8 Go Ram


----------



## Lecompas (7 Décembre 2011)

Fogi a dit:


> Je viens d'installer la version 1,35 du firmware de mon OCZ Vertex II 90go.
> Passé de la 1,32 à la 1,35.
> 
> Méthode : j'ai gravé l'image disque proposée par OCZ, rebooté dessus, mis mes identifiants pour ma connexion web, puis lancé la mise à jour firmware.
> ...



Cool pour toi! Aurais-tu l'adresse où trouver cette image disque chez OCZ?


----------



## Fogi (7 Décembre 2011)

La méthode ici : http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?89670-Bootable-Tools-for-OCZ-Vertex-2-3-Agility2-3-Solid3-Revo-and-Ibis-SSD-s

lien direct rapidshare : 
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|2...145678|R~A3758B2E44C3D3BAA8C30FB29940AFAD|0|0


----------



## Lecompas (8 Décembre 2011)

Fogi a dit:


> La méthode ici : http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?89670-Bootable-Tools-for-OCZ-Vertex-2-3-Agility2-3-Solid3-Revo-and-Ibis-SSD-s
> 
> lien direct rapidshare :
> https://rapidshare.com/#!download|2...145678|R~A3758B2E44C3D3BAA8C30FB29940AFAD|0|0



 Merci! J'ai passé bcp de temps chez OCZ, j'avais pas envie de m'y recoller, j'avoue!


----------



## gigab (18 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir, j'arrive un peu comme un cheveu sur la soupe.. 
J'ai acheté il y a quelques mois un Vertex 2 240Go, pour le moment, je n'ai aucun souci avec, mais je vois plein de monde qui veut updater le firmware...

Question : à quoi sert exactement de mettre à jour son firmware ? Quels seraient les avantages ?
Où trouver le n° du Firmware ? je ne voie pas du tout quelle est ma version ?
Sinon sur le site de OCZ c'est bien, mais c'est que pour windows, et moi je suis sur Mac 
Je suis un peu newbie, et ne vois pas trop comment updater pour MBP... 
Merci de votre aide. Bonne soirée


----------



## ragmaxone (7 Janvier 2012)

gigab a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'arrive un peu comme un cheveu sur la soupe..
> J'ai acheté il y a quelques mois un Vertex 2 240Go, pour le moment, je n'ai aucun souci avec, mais je vois plein de monde qui veut updater le firmware...
> 
> Question : à quoi sert exactement de mettre à jour son firmware ? Quels seraient les avantages ?
> ...


Pour connaître la version du firmware : le menu Pomme en haut à gauche, maintenir la touche alt enfoncée puis cliquer sur "Informations Système...", dans le fenêtre qui vient de s'ouvrir "ATA Série" dans la colonne de gauche, cliquer sur le SSD dans la liste de droite et la version du firmware est affichée en dessous sous "Révision".


----------



## LaurentR (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un OCZ Vertex 2 Rev 1.2400 et j'ai voulu le mettre à jour en suivant la page de mise à jour dans les forums de OCZ. J'ai utilisé Universal USB Installer pour créer ma clé USB bootable à partir de l'image OCZ, le tout dans une session Windows avec Parallels Desktop, mais la clé ne boot pas. En fait, Mac ne la voit pas. Une idée ?

Merci


----------



## pg72 (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je crois que j'ai essayé (au fur et à mesure mais sans succès) toutes les modes opératoires décrits dans ce thread... 

Mais ça y est : ça fonctionne très bien avec la version 3.13 du TinyCore Linux fournie le 21 décembre (Merci RyderOCZ !) sur la fameuse page :
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...rtex2-3-Agility2-3-Solid3-Revo-and-Ibis-SSD-s.

Il m'a suffit de graver l'image OCZ-TC-3.13.iso, d'ôter tous les disques durs de mon mac sauf le Vertex 2 de 120 Go mis en Bay 1 avec l'adaptateur Macway (Ref. MCPTIT0001).
Puis, j'ai booté depuis le CD (touche C au redémarrage), attendu d'avoir une IP attribuée (j'ai utilisé un connexion ethernet plutôt que Wifi). Enfin, clic droit sur le bureau Linux, choix Application/Mac quelque chose (je ne me souviens plus exactement du nom mais cela a trait à une traduction IDE_AHCI). En un clin d'oeil, le Vertex est enfin reconnu par le mac et le logiciel demande si on veut faire la mise à jour  => OK => je suis passé de 1.22 à 1.35 !

OCZ-VERTEX2*:

  Capacité:	120,03 Go (120*034*123*776 octets)
  Modèle:	OCZ-VERTEX2                             
  Révision:	1,350000
  Numéro de série:	OCZ-082NJML5TW10449E
  NCQ (Native Command Queuing):	Oui
  Profondeur de la file dattente:	32
  Support amovible:	Non
  Disque amovible:	Non
  Nom BSD:	disk2
  Type intermédiaire:	SSD
  Prise en charge de TRIM:	Oui
  Type de carte de partition:	GPT (Tableau de partition GUID)
  État S.M.A.R.T.:	Vérifié
  Volumes:

J'avais abandonné; si je m'y suis remis c'est que j'ai racheté un second Vertex 2 (en rev 1.35) pour les monter en RAID0 dans la baie du second lecteur optique de mon macpro 2008 (au moyen du génial Kit OWC OWCMM352A52MP, 50  environ, arrivé en 15 jours). J'ai pensé qu'il valait mieux avoir les mêmes révisions firmware pour optimiser mon RAID0... 

Ça décoiffe :

QuickBench(TM) 4.0 Test Results
&#65533;2000-2007 Intech Software Corp.
Test file created on samedi 7 janvier 2012 at 23:13:19
Test Volume Name: RAID0_Vertex
Test Volume Type: MacOS Extended
Test Volume Size: 222.939 Gigabytes
Test Volume Free Space: 141.651 Gigabytes
Allow Disk Cache Effects: Enabled
Read Cache Delay:      30 milliseconds
Write Cache Delay:     20 milliseconds
All reads and writes performed asychronously

Standard Test Results:
Test Cycles: 5 

Transfer Size   Sequential Read   Sequential Write    Random Read      Random Write

   4 KBytes      32.032 MB/Sec     41.066 MB/Sec     25.197 MB/Sec     39.925 MB/Sec
   8 KBytes      58.224 MB/Sec     70.957 MB/Sec     46.086 MB/Sec     69.232 MB/Sec
  16 KBytes      97.473 MB/Sec     119.218 MB/Sec    82.613 MB/Sec     115.012 MB/Sec
  32 KBytes      147.966 MB/Sec    168.861 MB/Sec    122.747 MB/Sec    165.408 MB/Sec
  64 KBytes      271.710 MB/Sec    299.558 MB/Sec    228.573 MB/Sec    299.874 MB/Sec
 128 KBytes      348.961 MB/Sec    369.160 MB/Sec    309.317 MB/Sec    368.592 MB/Sec
 256 KBytes      409.383 MB/Sec    422.475 MB/Sec    381.620 MB/Sec    417.188 MB/Sec
 512 KBytes      450.817 MB/Sec    453.264 MB/Sec    425.655 MB/Sec    447.044 MB/Sec
1024 KBytes      479.089 MB/Sec    472.068 MB/Sec    460.477 MB/Sec    468.392 MB/Sec

Standard Ave     255.073 MB/Sec    268.514 MB/Sec    231.365 MB/Sec    265.630 MB/Sec


----------



## sImPOD (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis passé du 1.25 au 1.35, comme ça, presque sans y penser. Je m'explique:

J'avais vu ces tutos, mais tout ça m'a semblé un peu risqué, comparé aux gains, enfin je ne voulais pas briquer mon SSD, quoi.

Puis, cette semaine, en furetant sur le site Lifehacker.com, je suis tombé sur un article expliquant comment pouvait se pirater une box protégée par une clé WPA. 

Par curiosité, j'ai voulu tester sur la freebox, sans y arriver (bonne nouvelle pour la sécurité de la FB). 

Ce tuto m'ayant fait graver une distribution de Linux sur un DVD (et non un CD), en l'occurrence "BackTrack 5 Live DVD", je me suis dit que j'allais laisser Linux booté et depuis un autre Mac, télécharger le firmware updater sur une clé USB. 

Tout s'est donc bien passé.

L'enseignement que l'on peut en tirer, c'est que cette distribution Linux a connecté mon MB en wifi, a reconnu mon SSD sans aucuns soucis, puis a fait la mise à jour sans soucis non plus. Et sans avoir besoin de passer en veille pour avoir les droits d'admin ou autres.

En espérant que ça puisse vous aider.

Bien à vous.


----------



## LaurentR (17 Janvier 2012)

J'ai essayé de faire la mise à jour en utilisant l'outil disponible dans ce forum :

Mise à jour OCZ

gravé sur un DVD. L'outil de mise à jour se lance bien, mais la mise à jour elle-même échoue sur tous les volumes (sda, sdb, sdc, sdd) avec un mystérieux message : Status = 9

Mon SSD :

OCZ-VERTEX2*:

  Capacité:	120,03 Go (120*034*123*776 octets)
  Modèle:	OCZ-VERTEX2                             
  Révision:	1,240000
  Numéro de série:	OCZ-23TLGX0U854IA59H
  NCQ (Native Command Queuing):	Oui
  Profondeur de la file d&#8217;attente:	32
  Support amovible:	Non
  Disque amovible:	Non
  Nom BSD:	disk3
  Type intermédiaire:	SSD
  Prise en charge de TRIM:	Non
  Nom de la baie:	Bay 1
  Type de carte de partition:	GPT (Tableau de partition GUID)
  État S.M.A.R.T.:	Vérifié
  Volumes:
disk3s1*:
  Capacité:	209,7 Mo (209*715*200 octets)
  Nom BSD:	disk3s1
  Contenu:	EFI
Système*:
  Capacité:	119,17 Go (119*174*365*184 octets)
  Disponible:	46,19 Go (46*190*370*816 octets)
  Inscriptible:	Oui
  Système de fichiers:	HFS+ journalisé
  Nom BSD:	disk3s2
  Point de montage:	/
  Contenu:	Apple_HFS
Recovery HD*:
  Capacité:	650 Mo (650*002*432 octets)
  Nom BSD:	disk3s3
  Contenu:	Apple_Boot


----------



## pg72 (18 Janvier 2012)

LaurentR a dit:


> L'outil de mise à jour se lance bien, mais la mise à jour elle-même échoue sur tous les volumes (sda, sdb, sdc, sdd) avec un mystérieux message : Status = 9



Bonsoir,

Sur quel type de mac (macpro ?) . Avez-vous essayé d'enlever tous les DD sauf le Vertex (placé en Bay 1) ? Quel outil avez-vous utilisé ? : Update firmware (qui ne marche pas) ou celui auquel on accède par un clic droit sur le bureau et qui fait référence au mac ? (celui-ci fonctionne avec un macpro 2008).

Si ça peut aider...


----------



## LaurentR (20 Janvier 2012)

pg72 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Sur quel type de mac (macpro ?) . Avez-vous essayé d'enlever tous les DD sauf le Vertex (placé en Bay 1) ? Quel outil avez-vous utilisé ? : Update firmware (qui ne marche pas) ou celui auquel on accède par un clic droit sur le bureau et qui fait référence au mac ? (celui-ci fonctionne avec un macpro 2008).
> 
> Si ça peut aider...



Je suis sur un Mac Pro 2006 et j'ai enlevé tous les disques sauf le Vertex. J'ai cliqué sur une icone de mise à jour qui se trouve sur le bureau et qui s'appelle effectivement Update Firmware. Je vais essayer le clic droit.

Edit : J'ai essayé le clic droit sur le bureau et je n'ai eu accès à aucune commande spéciale. J'ai donc ouvert un terminal ey j'ai lancé la commande fwupd /dev/hda et fwupd /dev/hda2, les deux ont échouées. Je crois que je vais laisser tomber. J4ai peur à force de sortir et entrer les disques durs que cela ne leur fasse du tort et je ne crois pas que ça vaille la peine de prendre le risque, même pour un gain de performance. Ça montre en tous cas qu'avoir un SSD à jour n'est franchement pas à la portée du premier venu, en tout cas sur Mac. Mais que fait donc Apple


----------



## pg72 (22 Janvier 2012)

LaurentR a dit:


> Je vais essayer le clic droit.
> 
> Edit : J'ai essayé le clic droit sur le bureau et je n'ai eu accès à aucune commande spéciale. ...



Bizarre, bizarre

Voici ce à quoi j'arrive en faisant un clic droit (voir la photo d'écran). Il faut sélectionner le 4ème item du menu "Applications" soit "Mac_IDE2AHCI". Et après, ça baigne : l'utilitaire commence par 'defreezer' le SSD puis propose de le mettre à jour (là, il faut dire "oui" )


----------



## quenting (15 Février 2012)

pg72 a dit:


> ou celui auquel on accède par un clic droit sur le bureau et qui fait référence au mac ? (celui-ci fonctionne avec un macpro 2008).
> 
> Si ça peut aider...



Merciiiiiiiiiii

Fonctionne sur mon Macbook pro 13" début 2011 avec VERTEX2 180go


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (29 Mars 2012)

Vous avez vu cette nouvelle MAJ valable que pour certains OCZ :

http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/ocz-arowana-vertex-47147/

Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas savoir facilement si l'on possède le bon modèle !


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (12 Mai 2012)

Impossible de faire une MAJ sur un Mini 2011 (core2duo 2,4) + vertex 2!
Avec l'outil OCZ celui-ci me dit IDE et il faut du AHCI et au final échec !

avec le CD PCLinuxOS tout baigne jusqu'au moment de réactiver le MAC...aucune réactivation possible !!

c'est galère là 

une idée ?

merci


----------



## SILLIG (23 Juin 2012)

LaurentR a dit:


> Je suis sur un Mac Pro 2006 et j'ai enlevé tous les disques sauf le Vertex. J'ai cliqué sur une icone de mise à jour qui se trouve sur le bureau et qui s'appelle effectivement Update Firmware. Je vais essayer le clic droit.
> 
> Edit : J'ai essayé le clic droit sur le bureau et je n'ai eu accès à aucune commande spéciale. J'ai donc ouvert un terminal ey j'ai lancé la commande fwupd /dev/hda et fwupd /dev/hda2, les deux ont échouées. Je crois que je vais laisser tomber. J4ai peur à force de sortir et entrer les disques durs que cela ne leur fasse du tort et je ne crois pas que ça vaille la peine de prendre le risque, même pour un gain de performance. Ça montre en tous cas qu'avoir un SSD à jour n'est franchement pas à la portée du premier venu, en tout cas sur Mac. Mais que fait donc Apple



Apple n'est nullement responsable. OCZ est incapable d'ecrire un màj firmware pour MacOS X.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (24 Juin 2012)

Tout à fait !
Il faut vraiment éviter cette marque pour son manque de sérieux vis-à-vis de la communauté Mac.


----------



## Sylow (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

j'ai réussi a avoir un agility 3 (donc OCZ) a un tres bon prix.
Je l'ai mit a la place de mon WD Scropi 500 qui lui est à la place de mon Super D du coup (car HS)

J'ai un Macbook Pro 17" Midd 09 sous Mountain Lion (DP4). 
Depuis le ssd j'ai des freezes, du moins mon mac se bloque tout a coup et je peux plus rien faire. Je force le démarrage, heureusement qu'en 10sec tout a redémarré (merci le ssd) Mais la c'est pénible. 

La version de mon FMW n'est pas à jours, je suis sur le 2.15, la 2.22 est en ligne mais je sais pas comment m'y prendre.
Apparemment faudrait creer une clé USB bootable mais ensuite j'ai besoin de vos conseils car si on se loupe c'est byebye le ssd non ? 

Merci !


----------



## Lecompas (30 Juillet 2012)

Mon mac commence à _freezer_ sérieux, j'me dis tiens, allons voir où ça en est avec OCZ et là bingo! Le nouvel outil *MAC ONLY Firmware update* a parfaitement fonctionné sur le Vertex 2 que j'avais installé dans mon vieux MBP3,1 (mi-2007) qui n'a plus de Superdrive (HS). Pas de problème de boot sur la clé, c'est là où ça bloquait avec les outils précédents et la manip est relativement simple - et rapide - dans l'ensemble. A noter qu'il faut une clé de 2 Go minimum et une connexion filaire (marche pas en WIFI).

Bref, je suis passé du firmware 1,28 au 1,37


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (30 Juillet 2012)

ah tiens...comme quoi cela à du bon de râler un peu (sur le forum OCZ il y a pas mal de MacUsers qui se sont plains -à juste titre- )

Il faut que je fasse un test car il n'y avait aucune solution pour mon mini mid-2010 (hormis Windows)

Merci à toi pour ton retour


----------



## johnblink (5 Août 2012)

Salut à tous !
Je me suis équipé d'un vertex 3, qui peut être mis à jour sous OSX. 

Lien OCZ

Pour cela j'ai créé une clé bootable. Mais avant de faire la mise à jour, j'ai une petite question. La MAJ du firmware va-t-il me supprimer toute mes données?


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (5 Août 2012)

Théoriquement non mais il est toujours préférable de faire une sauvegarde au préalable. Une "couille dans le pâté" est, hélas, toujours possible


----------



## Seventeen (16 Août 2012)

Boot camp + W7, temps total de la MAJ : 30 secondes


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (16 Août 2012)

OCZ fourni un outil pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas faire une MAJ sous Windows :
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?103483-MAC-ONLY-Firmware-update

J'ai tester et ça marche parfaitement.


----------



## 406 (16 Août 2012)

Oki. merci jeanfra pour le retour.
j'ai testé avec mon mac pro mais c'est un boot pour 64 bit donc mac pro 2.1 minimum.
ça ne passe pas dans mon 1.1 de 2006.
Je l'ai démonté et remis dans mon macbook pro de 2011. 
Mise à jour faite sans soucis 
y'avait plus qu'a le remonter dans le mac pro.
Tout fonctionne. impec. aucune perte de données.


----------

